# [Sponsored] <<<<<<<< "PARVUM WARFARE" >>>>>>>>



## Pheozero

I lost interest in CoD a long time ago, but I must say, that controller is amazingly sexy.

Also, I'm so subbed


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I lost interest in CoD a long time ago, but I must say, that controller is amazingly sexy.


I honestly did too, but in addition to being inspired by that controller the game is seriously looking good, I must admit


----------



## Krulani

Getting in on the ground floor of this one. That color scheme is delectable. You do you, but im imagining the amazing looking gold EK block in my head right now. Is Call of Duty sponsoring you at all?


----------



## fakeblood

Subbed. Nuff said


----------



## aaroc

why why why, another amazing build and my PC looks ugly as hell.








Subbed. we want more pictures!!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Good job James, hope you put that sil cameo to good use on this one =)


----------



## Kranik

I want this done. Now. So I can drool over it forever.

Needless to say, I'm in.


----------



## gdubc

Like the colors. Looking forward to this...


----------



## Cbiss

That controller is next level, a build in that theme is gonna be awesome! subbed


----------



## Kinaesthetic

So subbed to this. But y'know? You should do something like matte nickel plated copper tubing in this build imo, rather than acrylic. It would fit the theme of it really really nicely given the color palette of that controller that you are deriving inspiration from.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So subbed to this. But y'know? You should do something like matte nickel plated copper tubing in this build imo, rather than acrylic. It would fit the theme of it really really nicely given the color palette of that controller that you are deriving inspiration from.


Anything is possible... That's a good idea. My other upcoming build is specifically using copper so I have a lot. The only thing with the tubing/coolant is that it has to perfectly complement the gold fittings. I have the color balance and design worked out pretty well in my head, the only thing I'm really not sure about is the coolant. I will keep the tube idea in mind


----------



## RexTempus

Subbed.


----------



## wthenshaw




----------



## catbuster

Yes yes yes !!!


----------



## Buehlar

All aboard


----------



## failwheeldrive

psh cod you must b a casual gamer james cod is teh sux0rz

Really excited about both builds man, subb'd


----------



## mAs81

Subbed of course for greatness and head shots








The color scheme of the controller makes me more anxious to see the Parvum case


----------



## Hukkel

Everything James creates is awesomeness. I r zubd


----------



## Elyminator

subadubdub


----------



## George C

Subbed! More please!


----------



## ozzy1925

wow,another elite project


----------



## seross69

Subbed


----------



## JambonJovi

Wouldn't miss this. Subbed


----------



## CptAsian

Consider yourself subbed to.


----------



## Goofy Flow

I can't wait. Subbed


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Subbed.


----------



## easynator

Subbed


----------



## greywarden

Sweet! I like gooooooooooold!


----------



## MunneY

This definitely should be interesting...


----------



## akira749

I'm watching you


----------



## szeged

I don't like cod but I do like your builds sooooooo....submarines ready sir.


----------



## snef

for sure count me in


----------



## Drizztly

Subbed this, can't wait to see the case and the hardware!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Subbed!! Excitement ahead!


----------



## LGxStarburst

sub a dub dub... James your killing it lately.. wish i could get to the point your at with my builds lol. good luck man


----------



## imersa

I suppose I should get subbed here


----------



## Jameswalt1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Getting in on the ground floor of this one. That color scheme is delectable. You do you, but im imagining the amazing looking gold EK block in my head right now. Is Call of Duty sponsoring you at all?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Subbed. Nuff said


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Good job James, hope you put that sil cameo to good use on this one =)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> 
> 
> I want this done. Now. So I can drool over it forever.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> 
> 
> Like the colors. Looking forward to this...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cbiss*
> 
> That controller is next level, a build in that theme is gonna be awesome! subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> Subbed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Yes yes yes !!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> All aboard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> psh cod you must b a casual gamer james cod is teh sux0rz
> 
> Really excited about both builds man, subb'd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Subbed of course for greatness and head shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color scheme of the controller makes me more anxious to see the Parvum case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Everything James creates is awesomeness. I r zubd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> subadubdub


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Subbed! More please!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> wow,another elite project


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Wouldn't miss this. Subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Consider yourself subbed to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> I can't wait. Subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Subbed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> Subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Sweet! I like gooooooooooold!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> This definitely should be interesting...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I'm watching you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I don't like cod but I do like your builds sooooooo....submarines ready sir.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> for sure count me in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizztly*
> 
> Subbed this, can't wait to see the case and the hardware!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Subbed!! Excitement ahead!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> sub a dub dub... James your killing it lately.. wish i could get to the point your at with my builds lol. good luck man






Thanks everyone! Updates tonight









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> I suppose I should get subbed here


Yes sir you should...


----------



## Gilles3000

Subbed!


----------



## vaporizer

subbed for another awesome build. looking forward to you topping your last works of art.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone! Updates tonight


Tonight?!?
This is me looking at the clock


----------



## BramSLI1

I think you get the picture.


----------



## hypergon

Love parvum itx builds, nice theme too!

Subbed because I can


----------



## FrancisJF

Stalked.


----------



## Ragsters

Yeyyyy! I'm in!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Subbed


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I gotta say ghosts almost killed call of duty for me... but I gotta say the new game is looking good assuming the "advanced" part is implemented well... but even if the game bombs out big time it won't be nearly as explosive as this build







you have turned even the best looking builds into drabness with your work...I personally would like to see some airbrushing on this one


----------



## MunneY

I dunno if I said subbed, but I'm gonna be different


----------



## Barefooter

Subbed for sure! I wonder if there's a way I can "Auto-Sub" to James' build logs.


----------



## Wiz766

This isnt Facebook but I know I will like this. Subbbbbbed


----------



## Jameswalt1

Definitely appreciating all of the response here - 5 straight pages of pictures of submarines and meme's


----------



## Wiz766

Do you ever plan on doing anything inside CaseLabs? You are now at two Parvum and two 900Ds. (That I know of)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Do you ever plan on doing anything inside CaseLabs? You are now at two Parvum and two 900Ds. (That I know of)


I _might_ do an STH10 build at some point, but right now I'm really digging the unique things that can be done with the Parvum's. My other Dual Titan Z build is however in an entirely new case no one has seen yet, still under NDA.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> My other Dual Titan Z build is however in an entirely new case no one has seen yet, still under NDA.


Any news at least for an ETA?!?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> My other Dual Titan Z build


My mouth dropped wide open reading that...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Any news at least for an ETA?!?


That's for a different log... Let's focus on the [hopefully] epicness of this one for now









I have a feeling the case Parvum is making for this is going to be mind blowing


----------



## Wiz766

I keep seeing pictures on Parvums Instagram of the work they do and have done. It is all top notch! Can't wait to see the case. Still waiting on my case as well


----------



## 96halx

Can't wait to see this start coming together into the glorious amalgamation that is a James build


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> That's for a different log... Let's focus on the [hopefully] epicness of this one for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the case Parvum is making for this is going to be mind blowing


Well,the controller color theme is pretty awesome,and judging from your Titanfall build,Parvum is surely going to deliver an awesome case once again


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I have a feeling the case Parvum is making for this is going to be mind blowing


Are you sure????

I've seen what they did on that guy called JamesWalt1 in a build around the TitanFall game and another one by that wierdo Akira749 around an Aliens theme build and I was not impress at all























@imersa Should be ashamed to build those cases


----------



## meeps

Trained!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Are you sure????
> 
> I've seen what they did on that guy called JamesWalt1 in a build around the TitanFall game and another one by that wierdo Akira749 around an Aliens theme build and I was not impress at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @imersa Should be ashamed to build those cases


Bahahahhahaha Im LOLing.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Bahahahhahaha Im LOLing.


Yeah, that's pretty funny!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ChooChoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trained!


What a daredevil ! You don't play by the rules, no sir.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> _Main Components:_
> 
> CPU - Intel 4790k
> Motherboard - EVGA Z97 Stinger
> *Memory - (still undecided)*
> GPU - Nvidia Titan Black
> SSD - (still undecided)
> PSU - (still undecided)


Hey James, seeing as you haven't picked out the RAM yet, here's a quick suggestion.
That is IF you decide to not go for a RAM block >>> AVERIX Core GOLD memory

I think it would match the colour scheme pretty good as well as add just
a slight bit of bling to the build since it has LEDs under the heat-spreaders.
What do you think ?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wiz766

I would second that assuming those colors do match everything else the Master has planned with this, tubing, coolant, cables.etc


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I would second that assuming those colors do match everything else the Master has planned with this, tubing, coolant, cables.etc


lol @ "The Master" ...It's true though.


----------



## wthenshaw

James, are we seeing a return of the vinyl cutter?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> James, are we seeing a return of the vinyl cutter?


Indeed...









The build will be highly customized, similar to the Titanfall build, this time in the world of Advanced Warfare and the Atlas Corp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Hey James, seeing as you haven't picked out the RAM yet, here's a quick suggestion.
> That is IF you decide to not go for a RAM block >>> AVERIX Core GOLD memory
> 
> I think it would match the colour scheme pretty good as well as add just
> a slight bit of bling to the build since it has LEDs under the heat-spreaders.
> What do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Noted!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> What a daredevil ! You don't play by the rules, no sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey James, seeing as you haven't picked out the RAM yet, here's a quick suggestion.
> That is IF you decide to not go for a RAM block >>> AVERIX Core GOLD memory
> 
> I think it would match the colour scheme pretty good as well as add just
> a slight bit of bling to the build since it has LEDs under the heat-spreaders.
> What do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can also have custom engraving added to them if you chose this route







I had "FORCE1" engraved on my sticks for my Force1 build







Not sure if this is custom enough for you though Jameswalt1


----------



## Wiz766

I think I am more excited for the post build video. The RoboCop and Titanfall ones were amazing!


----------



## WiSK

Parvum mITX and JamesWalt1...
You look like you're both pretty groovy!


----------



## CasP3r

Definitely subbed!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Sadly no update of product info and photos tonight - ended up working too long today and grabbing a drink after work - tomorrow for sure! All of the ridiculous quantities of subs appreciated!

There will be an onslaught of photography inbound...

I received a delicious box of goodies from Swiftech today


----------



## mAs81

No updates?!


jk, get a good night's rest , and we'll get ready for the onslaught


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm am however online doing a little "world of advanced warfare" research for design ideas and concepts for customized parts









Can't wait to work on the SSD, PSU, Fans etc...









Speaking of fans, I kind of feel like these are a no-brainer for this build:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24847/fan-1355/Noctua_Redux_NF-S12B_120_x_25mm_Fan_-_1200_RPM_NFS12BR12.html?tl=c15s60b32#blank


----------



## kimoswabi

Mmmm Juicy...!!


----------



## catbuster

Good choice on fans







cant wait for more


----------



## mAs81

Well,who would ever guess that Noctua,of all companies,would have a color on their fans that is going to match a build like this..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I guess ill sub, reminds me I need to send my concept to Parvum as well







is should turn out to be a good one yet again


----------



## Lutfij

Me subbdified!









This will be as epic as the last controller themed build log


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm am however online doing a little "world of advanced warfare" research for design ideas and concepts for customized parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to work on the SSD, PSU, Fans etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fans, I kind of feel like these are a no-brainer for this build:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24847/fan-1355/Noctua_Redux_NF-S12B_120_x_25mm_Fan_-_1200_RPM_NFS12BR12.html?tl=c15s60b32#blank


The industrials could work well too :thumb :
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24854/fan-1362/Noctua_Industrial_NF-F12_120_x_25mm_PWM_Fan_-_2000_RPM_NFF12IPPC20P.html?tl=c365s936b32


----------



## Wiz766

I think either fan would work great. but more so the grey Redux


----------



## sadeter

Wow, all these subs in a few days. I think we're all here now. You may now begin James.


----------



## curly haired boy

getting in on the ground floor of this one!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The industrials could work well too :thumb :
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24854/fan-1362/Noctua_Industrial_NF-F12_120_x_25mm_PWM_Fan_-_2000_RPM_NFF12IPPC20P.html?tl=c365s936b32


Considering those too


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn i missed your other PARVUM build just reading up now. Not missing this subbed.


----------



## Octo modz

srubbed!

Can't wait to see. I'm gonna try to pick me up a parvum pretty soon. Live close to Performance-PCs so I can stop by and get one


----------



## Manik36

I sir will be subscribing to this thread to watch an outstanding build unfold!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

The first two specimens for the build....

I must say I'm a big fan of this motherboard's aesthetic and it begs to be customized...


----------



## Lefik

very sexy


----------



## FrancisJF

I really like the looks of EVGA's Z97 itx board then their z87.


----------



## Snyderman34

Sweet! That controller is sex (think I'll get one myself. Loved the Titanfall build, so of course


----------



## Kranik

That board looks pretty awesome. It's all black color scheme makes it a blank canvas; especially with that I/O cover. Any nervousness on account of EVGA's hit and miss record with motherboards?

I'm looking forward to what you have in store for it!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> That board looks pretty awesome. It's all black color scheme makes it a blank canvas; especially with that I/O cover. Any nervousness on account of EVGA's hit and miss record with motherboards?
> 
> I'm looking forward to what you have in store for it!


Initially yes. But I've already tested it and it's very strong. 4.8 no issue, on air.


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Initially yes. But I've already tested it and it's very strong. 4.8 no issue, on air.


Nice! That's certainly a result to be excited about! Gotta get it on water though, that's when the fun starts. I'm excited for some more custom PARVUM, especially with your decal maker.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Initially yes. But I've already tested it and it's very strong. 4.8 no issue, on air.


Definitely good to hear as I've been eyeing some of evga's z97 offerings


----------



## Jeronbernal

James, let me. Know how that evga board goes, quality wise and uefi wise. Compared to a rog board or gryphon, I'm contemplating trying out the stinger also since this vii impact is still playing with my emotions


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> James, let me. Know how that evga board goes, quality wise and uefi wise. Compared to a rog board or gryphon, I'm contemplating trying out the stinger also since this vii impact is still playing with my emotions


The uefi bios is extremely intuitive, smooth, and easy to use. I'm definitely satisfied with the board personally and don't regret getting over the impact or other board. Plus it's easily the sexiest board.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The uefi bios is extremely intuitive, smooth, and easy to use. I'm definitely satisfied with the board personally and don't regret getting over the impact or other board. Plus it's easily the sexiest board.


It does look a lot better and a bit less expensive also I might add








I wish ASUS would change up the color scheme on the ROGs.


----------



## DarthBaggins

oooh like the new Stinger


----------



## mAs81

It looks really great indeed,and it fits the build nicely..good choice


----------



## Pimphare

That motherboard...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

When a mommy and daddy beast motherboard love each other very much







I like it!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Pump bottom and fittings!


----------



## mAs81

Gold is shiny


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Nice light James - fantastic look at this angle ...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Those gold fittings are definitely teh secks lol. Also love the pump heat sink can't wait to see what paint work you'll do on this build, would definitely recommend Montana gold paints


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Nice light James - fantastic look at this angle ...


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Those gold fittings are definitely teh secks lol. Also love the pump heat sink can't wait to see what paint work you'll do on this build, would definitely recommend Montana gold paints


Gold will be restricted to the fittings and pump bottom only at this stage... It's important that the color balance of the build matches the controller - where the gold is at a minimum compared to the grey and black.


----------



## RexTempus

No building yet and I already need new pants.


----------



## akira749

Awesome gear and out of this world photos my friend!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

No, lol Montana Gold is a company that makes awesome acrylic based spray paints http://www.montana-cans.com/products/Cans/Montana_GOLD/Montana_GOLD_400ml/61


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> No, lol Montana Gold is a company that makes awesome acrylic based spray paints http://www.montana-cans.com/products/Cans/Montana_GOLD/Montana_GOLD_400ml/61


Ha lol... Noted thanks!


----------



## Goofy Flow

This fittings are jewellery


----------



## Jameswalt1

First post now updated with index


----------



## waslakhani

My body is ready for you james.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> My body is ready for you james.


Not really sure how to take that....


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not really sure how to take that....


I'll let someone else make the joke...


----------



## Panther Al

So not gonna touch that.... but can't wait none the less to see what happens here.


----------



## wesnerer




----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Not really sure how to take that....


Thats what she said


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> First post now updated with index


Came here to ask for a table of contents but don't have to now. Updates get lost in your threads far to quickly!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Decided I have to go with those Noctua Redux grey fans - they're too perfect


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Decided I have to go with those Noctua Redux grey fans - they're too perfect


Nice choice!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the graphical specimen for the build - an Nvidia Titan Black straight from the production line









Also, on the topic of the GPU, a box of goodies arrived from Swiftech

























Here's the box from Swiftech, more on that soon...


----------



## Ghoxt

Obligatory "It has begun!" Subbed.

I must applaud the clean, precise work you do JW. Kudos.


----------



## failwheeldrive

You get all the best toys james









Interested in seeing what's in that box... hoping it's a dual mcp50x with a new top


----------



## mAs81

Even though I'm a "red team" player, that titan Black sure is sexy


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Obligatory "It has begun!" Subbed.
> 
> I must applaud the clean, precise work you do JW. Kudos.


Thank you sir!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> You get all the best toys james
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in seeing what's in that box... hoping it's a dual mcp50x with a new top


Not quite...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Even though I'm a "red team" player, that titan Black sure is sexy


----------



## hypergon

Awsome photography skillz you got there...
Gold looks so blingbling


----------



## JambonJovi

James for some reason your thread isn't showing up
in the activity section of my subscriptions. I can see it
the threads section alright, but I can only go to the first
or last page from there, not the last viewed post thus
making my stalking capabilities nowhere near as effective.

Any ideas anyone ?


----------



## RexTempus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> James for some reason your thread isn't showing up
> in the activity section of my subscriptions. I can see it
> the threads section alright, but I can only go to the first
> or last page from there, not the last viewed post thus
> making my stalking capabilities nowhere near as effective.
> 
> Any ideas anyone ?


I've had issues with my subscriptions page on Chrome for about a week now. I can't see any new threads I've subscribed to and the ones that are there no longer reorder themselves to show new activity at the top. It works perfectly fine on my phone though.


----------



## DarthBaggins

They show up fine for me but I'm on mobile (internet explorer in windows 8.1 Nokia 925) or at home I run Firefox


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> James for some reason your thread isn't showing up
> in the activity section of my subscriptions. I can see it
> the threads section alright, but I can only go to the first
> or last page from there, not the last viewed post thus
> making my stalking capabilities nowhere near as effective.
> 
> Any ideas anyone ?


I have the same problem. Also when you're in the thread section, instead of clicking on the page numbers, you can click on the small icon on the far left column. This will bring you to the first unread post









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> I've had issues with my subscriptions page on Chrome for about a week now. I can't see any new threads I've subscribed to and the ones that are there no longer reorder themselves to show new activity at the top. It works perfectly fine on my phone though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They show up fine for me but I'm on mobile (internet explorer in windows 8.1 Nokia 925) or at home I run Firefox


For me I have the same problem in Chrome, FF or IE. When i'm on a mobile device I don't have this problem.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for the heads up guys, I emailed a mod about the subscription page issue. Sounds like its across the board though right - not just an issue with my thread? I ask because it was just moved to the sponsored section, want to make sure there wasn't a screw up.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys, I emailed a mod about the subscription page issue. Sounds like its across the board though right - not just an issue with my thread? I ask because it was just moved to the sponsored section, want to make sure there wasn't a screw up.


I think it has to do with the recent post and history not updating properly.


----------



## RexTempus

Yea James, it's not just your thread that's affected.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah there are quite a few threads having issues, like the million post thread


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> I've had issues with my subscriptions page on Chrome for about a week now.
> I can't see any new threads I've subscribed to and the ones that are there no
> longer reorder themselves to show new activity at the top. It works perfectly
> fine on my phone though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> I have the same problem. Also when you're in the thread section, instead of
> clicking on the page numbers, you can click on the small icon on the far left column.
> This will bring you to the first unread post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me I have the same problem in Chrome, FF or IE.
> When i'm on a mobile device I don't have this problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah there are quite a few threads having issues, like the million post thread


Cheers for that guys. Good to know, that I'm not going mad.
I have noticed as well over the last few weeks, that the threads
haven't really been updated properly, but it was just James' so
far that I noticed, which I couldn't see at all...

Will try Firefox in a bit. Chrome sucks anyway.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Cheers for that guys. Good to know, that I'm not going mad.
> I have noticed as well over the last few weeks, that the threads
> haven't really been updated properly, but it was just James' so
> far that I noticed, which I couldn't see at all...
> 
> Will try Firefox in a bit. Chrome sucks anyway.


I will say that a while ago I noticed subscriptions weren't updating properly under my profile tab/main page, but the actual subscription page works just fine for me so I started using that. This was like a year ago.


----------



## roflcopter159

Consider me subscribed! Can't wait to see another amazing build James!


----------



## Buehlar

I had the sane problem with my subscription page.


----------



## ccRicers

Another Jameswalt build? Another Parvum build?

Consider me DUBBED










That dark gray with gold color scheme should be interesting. Those fittings look boss


----------



## pathfindercod

subbed...... Great stuff as usually man.


----------



## wthenshaw

Yep, same issue with me, happened to me a couple times in the last few years. I usually browse on chrome mobile on my GS4, where I have no issues.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Another Jameswalt build? Another Parvum build?
> 
> Consider me DUBBED
> 
> That dark gray with gold color scheme should be interesting. Those fittings look boss


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> subbed...... Great stuff as usually man.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Consider me subscribed! Can't wait to see another amazing build James!


Welcome onboard gents!


----------



## akira749

The bug on the "Activity" tab looks to be fixed for me now!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The bug on the "Activity" tab looks to be fixed for me now!


They also seem to have fixed the subscription email notifications, yay!


----------



## Jameswalt1

No update tonight, busy watching Roadhouse with Patrick Swayze for the ~50th time. It'll be the theme for my next build









But seriously though, what a badass movie - never gets old!

Martial arts, women and explosions


----------



## Buehlar

great movie! hummm... a theme for a build?...i don't see it... LOL

...but I trust it'll be awesome as always


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> great movie! hummm... a theme for a build?...i don't see it... LOL
> 
> ...but I trust it'll be awesome as always


I was most certainly kidding about it being the theme for a build


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I was most certainly kidding about it being the theme for a build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...good...that would have been kind of umm...weird...but I'm pretty sure you could pull it off...
Click to expand...


----------



## 96halx

3d print a urinal cake, stick it in a reservoir with a silver top and white bottom, fill it with clear/yellow coolant, and hang a sign on it that says, "please don't eat the big white mint"


----------



## sprower

I was thinking more of a cowboy boot with spring loaded toeblade/usb.
















Also.. subbed! Those gold fittings are looking spectacular.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> The bug on the "Activity" tab looks to be fixed for me now!


Ya same... All new posts are up top and can even see this thread.


----------



## niklot1981

James excuse me, can you spoke already, but I wonder what you think about this painting? Is your concept painting PARVUM will completely differed from this form?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No update tonight, busy watching Roadhouse with Patrick Swayze for the ~50th time. It'll be the theme for my next build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously though, what a badass movie - never gets old!
> 
> Martial arts, women and explosions


----------



## mAs81

Lmao
You beat me to it


----------



## vladnik

Dang it, I'm late. Where's my shovel, I need to dig this...








Also, those fittings look oh so smexy


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just a curious question, what do you guys do with the builds that are sponsored once done, sell em or let em sit in the corner? I've always wondered what's done with the sponsored build in the the end?


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just a curious question, what do you guys do with the builds that are sponsored once done, sell em or let em sit in the corner? I've always wondered what's done with the sponsored build in the the end?


this


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> this


As one of the sponsors all that I can say is that it's classified.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just a curious question, what do you guys do with the builds that are sponsored once done, sell em or let em sit in the corner? I've always wondered what's done with the sponsored build in the the end?


I think it depends on the sponsor. I know some want stuff back.. some let you keep it. Most won't let you sell it

I'm pretty sure he gave nvidia the titanfall build for future partnerships


----------



## ssgtnubb

I was just wondering, don't think I've ever seen one come up for sale, It'd stink to not actually use these builds at the end of the day.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think it depends on the sponsor. I know some want stuff back.. some let you keep it. Most won't let you sell it
> 
> I'm pretty sure he gave nvidia the titanfall build for future partnerships


Or they *took it* maybe.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think it depends on the sponsor. I know some want stuff back.. some let you keep it. Most won't let you sell it
> 
> I'm pretty sure he gave nvidia the titanfall build for future partnerships


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Or they *took it* maybe.


James said that Parvum Titanfall is permanently in the possession of Nvidia at their HQ now


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> James excuse me, can you spoke already, but I wonder what you think about this painting? Is your concept painting PARVUM will completely differed from this form?


Indeed, while the controller is being used for the main concept, front of the case, and color balance, I am certainly taking the console into consideration








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just a curious question, what do you guys do with the builds that are sponsored once done, sell em or let em sit in the corner? I've always wondered what's done with the sponsored build in the the end?


Personally I will most likely use this one in my entertainment room connected to my TV. It'll be perfect for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> As one of the sponsors all that I can say is that it's classified.


Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think it depends on the sponsor. I know some want stuff back.. some let you keep it. Most won't let you sell it
> 
> I'm pretty sure he gave nvidia the titanfall build for future partnerships


"Gave" is a strong word... "exchanged" is more appropriate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> James said that Parvum Titanfall is permanently in the possession of Nvidia at their HQ now


This is correct


----------



## Pheozero

Swapzies for a couple of Titan Z's?


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed, while the controller is being used for the main concept, front of the case, and color balance, I am certainly taking the console into consideration


Great James! Waiting for results


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Swapzies for a couple of Titan Z's?


That's probably accurate.


----------



## Jakewat

I was waiting for your buildlogs and managed to miss 17 pages of this lol. Luckily I haven't missed too much. Subbed!!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> I was waiting for your buildlogs and managed to miss 17 pages of this lol. Luckily I haven't missed too much. Subbed!!!


Lol, thanks for joining!

Updates today...


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol, thanks for joining!
> 
> Updates today...


ooohhh gogogogo









EDIT: I know you have a CPU block already but.. released today, could work with the colour scheme? http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy-evo/ek-supremacy-evo-gold.html


----------



## Krazee

Impatiently waiting!!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol, thanks for joining!
> 
> Updates today...


Great. Now I wont be able to sleep.


----------



## Jameswalt1

56k warning!

Here's some goodies from Swiftech, the Apogee XL and the KOMODO NV LE. With the LED lighting feature these pieces will be perfect for customization in the build.

First one here is the KOMODO NV LE GPU block for the Titan Black. The weight of this thing is nuts and it absolutely oozes quality. You can see in some of my macro shots how good the fit and finish on this thing is. I love that it also has a very robust, military grade look to it and it will look amazing in the build - particularly with the orientation of the GPU in the case...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Next is the Apogee XL CPU block, again oozing in build quality. The Swiftech logo on top lights up and is going to be getting the custom treatment with a new top light piece that ties in with the AW theme...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Cant wait for more pics


----------



## oneilljstn

Oh dear god, those things are beautiful!
Tha titan block looks enourmous! SO SEXY! cant wait to see it installed


----------



## MunneY

The amount I am jealous of your pictures is ridiculous. I need lessons.


----------



## curly haired boy

lovely GPU block....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Please take a second to vote for "Parvum Titanfall" in OCN's first "Sponsored MOTM" competition - as long as you think I deserve it of course









http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live


----------



## Buehlar

Those Apogee XL blocks are sweet


----------



## pathfindercod

Man that gpu block screams and deserves a horizontal mounted case to show that thing off!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Please take a second to vote for "Parvum Titanfall" in OCN's first "Sponsored MOTM" competition - as long as you think I deserve it of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live


NO


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Man that gpu block screams and deserves a horizontal mounted case to show that thing off!


Funny you mention that....









EDIT: Misunderstood - thought you meant horizontal motherboard mounting in a case.


----------



## ledzepp3

I'M SO EXCITED FOR THIS BUILD.

Moar James.


----------



## Lefik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Funny you mention that....


New silverstone case!?

They do have a patent.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> New silverstone case!?
> 
> They do have a patent.


I think I misunderstood, I was thinking he meant horizontal motherboard mount inside the case (90degrees).


----------



## Cbiss

Those blocks tho


----------



## Lefik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I think I misunderstood, I was thinking he meant horizontal motherboard mount inside the case (90degrees).


I was referring to this motherboard orientation:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> I was referring to this motherboard orientation:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok we're on the same page then, but it'll be slightly different


----------



## mAs81

Really lovely gpu blocks,they have led lighting right?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Really lovely gpu blocks,they have led lighting right?


Correct. And I will use a custom piece on the side that will light up with new text, in place of the S logo and liquid cooled text, to tie in with the theme. I will use white lighting.


----------



## Krulani

Are you going to use the vinyl cover on those GPU blocks? I'm personally not a fan of the "GTX Titan/780/Ti" label.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Are you going to use the vinyl cover on those GPU blocks? I'm personally not a fan of the "GTX Titan/780/Ti" label.


The whole piece there is removable. I will use a new piece, custom cut









On a side note, I went with the Enermax Twister Pressure fans that Akira mentioned in his log. Aesthetically they are excellent and I really like how they look from the side, they have a very aggressively styled profile. With this being an mITX build it's important to me that everything is aesthetically perfect, there's just no room for fans that have plain looking frame sides - I need frames that look extraordinary


----------



## mfknjadagr8

The apogee xl I like that block it comes with h220x and is easy to mount...Intel bracket with it seemed cheap was happy amd uses stock bracket







plus he has red white blue or green insert which was a nice touch


----------



## George C

What colour inserts will be going into the blocks? I'm assuming custom...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> On a side note, I went with the Enermax Twister Pressure fans that Akira mentioned in his log. Aesthetically they are excellent and I really like how they look from the side, they have a very aggressively styled profile. With this being an mITX build it's important to me that everything is aesthetically perfect, there's just no room for fans that have plain looking frame sides - I need frames that look extraordinary


Nice choice! Also the ratio of static pressure vs noise is awesome!


----------



## AQuAKiNG

this is gonna be a very nice build, good luck james


----------



## Hanoverfist

Having a read through your log..nice lay out and love the theme.. Good stuff James.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Funny you mention that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Misunderstood - thought you meant horizontal motherboard mounting in a case.


Yes sir I was thinking along the lines of like Caselabs mercury s3/5/8 horizontal motherboard layout that would make the gpu stand up and show off.







would be nice is Parvum came out with case kinda like this layout.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Yes sir I was thinking along the lines of like Caselabs mercury s3/5/8 horizontal motherboard layout that would make the gpu stand up and show off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be nice is Parvum came out with case kinda like this layout.


This kind of placement would be cool too. It would show-off the block in a nice way.


----------



## ledzepp3

Oh God, that UV







when done right, it looks really sweet. That is just way too much in a small build


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Are we going to a rave or gaming....I dunno man I dunno!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Are we going to a rave or gaming....I dunno man I dunno!


No lasers so it must be gaming


----------



## Jameswalt1

Package from DazMode!

DazMode is a fantastic watercooling store based in Canada. I've ordered plenty of times from DazMode and the shipping speed, regardless of which side of the border you're on, is very quick. A great alternative to some of the other shops.

This package contains some products from DazMode's sister company Darkside - some amazing LED lights and two incredibly thin radiators - absolutely perfect for a Parvum build. Right now I'm going to show the radiators and later I'll talk about the lights and their options.

Here are the 240 and 120 rad's I'll be using in the build:


----------



## curly haired boy

pretty high FPI on those, they look clean!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Are these radiators grey or am i seeing it wrong.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Are these radiators grey or am i seeing it wrong.


They're matte black, I used a certain exposure to show them well in the photos.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They're matte black, I used a certain exposure to show them well in the photos.


O right. Cause my Parvum will be matte dark grey and red. And thought if that was grey it would go nicely


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> O right. Cause my Parvum will be matte dark grey and red. And thought if that was grey it would go nicely


Either way two of those 240's are perfect for a parvum case at only 27mm thick


----------



## Georgey123

Like everyone else here, love your builds James. Cant wait till the next coming updates. Subbed


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Either way two of those 240's are perfect for a parvum case at only 27mm thick


Thanks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Like everyone else here, love your builds James. Cant wait till the next coming updates. Subbed


Thank you sir!


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Oh! James radiators from DARKSIDE present themselves madly - more, conquer the world!


----------



## mAs81

Will you paint them or add golden stripes or something?
Eitherway,they do fit the build nicely


----------



## catbuster

Cant parvum tease us with case making in progress photo?


----------



## George C

How well do the Darkside's perform for such a thin rad?


----------



## Hanoverfist

Very nice to have Daz on the list...I'm just pissed I don't have those candies!!


----------



## Lefik

Pssht, radiators? Maple syrup candy is the bomb.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Like everyone else here, love your builds James. Cant wait till the next coming updates. Subbed


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Oh! James radiators from DARKSIDE present themselves madly - more, conquer the world!


Indeed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Will you paint them or add golden stripes or something?
> Eitherway,they do fit the build nicely


Most likely I will leave the radiators black, there will plenty else done inside. In my head, visualizing the build, it makes sense for them to be black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Cant parvum tease us with case making in progress photo?


@imersa already told me he will








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> How well do the Darkside's perform for such a thin rad?


Apparently very well, we'll see when everything's up and running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Very nice to have Daz on the list...I'm just pissed I don't have those candies!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> Pssht, radiators? Maple syrup candy is the bomb.


Lol


----------



## FrancisJF

How do you like the radiators between EK Coolstream and Darkside? Can't decide what radiators to choose.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> How do you like the radiators between EK Coolstream and Darkside? Can't decide what radiators to choose.


They are honestly both excellent. The main advantage of the Darkside rads is the width, especially on the 240, 360, and 480 - only 27mm. So if you need and especially skinny rad these are awesome. The 120 comes in at a skinny 33mm also.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They are honestly both excellent. The main advantage of the Darkside rads is the width, especially on the 240, 360, and 480 - only 27mm. So if you need and especially skinny rad these are awesome. The 120 comes in at a skinny 33mm also.


Agreed. Speaking from experience, Corsair tends to only allow 27mm rad space to be accompanied by 25mm thick fans in a lot of their cases. Most likely to promote the the 27mm thick H100i or other various closed loop coolers they have.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Agreed. Speaking from experience, Corsair tends to only allow 27mm rad space to be accompanied by 25mm thick fans in a lot of their cases. Most likely to promote the the 27mm thick H100i or other various closed loop coolers they have.


+1 really valid point!


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They are honestly both excellent. The main advantage of the Darkside rads is the width, especially on the 240, 360, and 480 - only 27mm. So if you need and especially skinny rad these are awesome. The 120 comes in at a skinny 33mm also.


Looks like EK rads in my current build and Darkside on my next build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

So I've narrowed down the memory options to the below. What do you guys think would look best? It's all about aesthetics... and obviously I'll customize the graphics. I'm personally leaning towards the Patriot.

G Skill Sniper:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460










Patriot Viper 3:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220692










HyperX Fury:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104462


----------



## roflcopter159

I mean, you are doing a warfare themed build.... I'd go with the memory that is designed to look like a gun... just my







though. I'm sure it will look great no matter what


----------



## FrancisJF

Can't decide it's either Sniper or Fury.


----------



## Gilles3000

The HyperX Fury's look quite sweet imo.


----------



## fakeblood

Patriots get my vote. Gskills look tacky IMO


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Patriots get my vote. Gskills look tacky IMO


This, we already know you're doing a warfare themed build, we don't need rifle shaped RAM to reinforce that.

Go with the Patriot, it's colours match the build better.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Cant parvum tease us with case making in progress photo?


On route very soon!


----------



## mAs81

Patriot gets my vote too , the colors might fit better imo


----------



## NotQuantum

Taking off the stickers make the G Skill Sniper look much better IMO

When put in the ram slots, it doesn't look half bad.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd go G.Skill even though the Fury's are some really good memory


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'd go with the Patriot it looks more like the new tech in the game...if asthetics didn't matter it would be gskill all the way
Edit: it just occurred to me I never noticed until that picture was posted but the sniper heat spreader has sights on each end of the top.... goes to show how much I payed attention lol


----------



## Blindfolded

I'd honestly go with the Sniper series ram. The heatsink resembles a picatiny rail ready for any optics, foregrip, flashlight, etc. Would look great with the branding removed.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for the feedback gents, I'm narrowing down now.


----------



## RexTempus

Oddball here.. I like the HyperX Fury


----------



## Pheozero

Although I love G.SKILL the snipers are way too tacky for my liking. I'll take the Fury's.


----------



## wesnerer

HyperX Fury for me. I agree that the Gskill is just a bit too much.


----------



## mirablr

The patriors combined with some custom graphics would look also really good. Dominator platinums with golden bars/tops would really fit the build too. I'm a little late to the party but definitely subbed


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd say HyperX Fury, even though I've always been somewhat fond of how the Snipers look.


----------



## mirablr

James, if you haven't decided on the power supply yet then I'd recommend the seasonic platinum series, they have the right colors and are amazing (speaking from experience)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd say HyperX Fury, even though I've always been somewhat fond of how the Snipers look.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> The patriors combined with some custom graphics would look also really good. Dominator platinums with golden bars/tops would really fit the build too. I'm a little late to the party but definitely subbed


I'm getting same day delivery today of the HyperX and the Patriot. I definitely agree about the custom graphics on the Patriot. I'll decide tonight!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> James, if you haven't decided on the power supply yet then I'd recommend the seasonic platinum series, they have the right colors and are amazing (speaking from experience)


I have a Seasonic Platinum for my next build at home right now, they are indeed gorgeous! I'm probably going for somethig a little more compact on this build, something that's truly square, most likely a Corsair RM650.


----------



## LGxStarburst

James if you go custom graphic are you going to use vinyl? i would suggest it.. with the words advanced warfare or an image or logo from something in the game footage...









I like vinyl its durable and color stays pretty nice for a long period of time


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> James if you go custom graphic are you going to use vinyl? i would suggest it.. with the words advanced warfare or an image or logo from something in the game footage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like vinyl its durable and color stays pretty nice for a long period of time


Yeah, vinyl.

The graphics idea for the build is similar to that of the Titanfall build - label components as if they were made within the game's universe









In this case the company would be Atlas Corp. Although I'm still strying to get a better understanding of the relashionship between the Sentinel Task Force and Atlas Corp within the games's universe, so I stay true thematically. Would the Sentinel use Atlas products? - for example.

(the controller is themed with Sentinel Task Force)


----------



## CptAsian

Looking back at the motherboard, I think the Patriot would go best with it. The Fury looks good too, though.


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, vinyl.
> 
> The graphics idea for the build is similar to that of the Titanfall build - label components as if they were made within the game's universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case the company would be Atlas Corp. Although I'm still strying to get a better understanding of the relashionship between the Sentinel Task Force and Atlas Corp within the games's universe, so I stay true thematically. Would the Sentinel use Atlas products? - for example.
> 
> (the controller is themed with Sentinel Task Force)


yea i have pictures of the sentinel task force waring atlas gear.. if you want i can pull the logos out for you and make some nice pngs for your project.. maybe save you some time of course


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LGxStarburst*
> 
> yea i have pictures of the sentinel task force waring atlas gear.. if you want i can pull the logos out for you and make some nice pngs for your project.. maybe save you some time of course


Much appreciated! The vinyl software is very easy at grabbing graphics from images so I've got that covered, but I'd love it if you could PM me whatever imagery you have!


----------



## pathfindercod

Hey James, what kind of vinyl cutter-software you use?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey James, what kind of vinyl cutter-software you use?


It's the software that comes with the cutter. I'll show some of the process later, since I'll be doing a lot for this build. The software is really amazing.

I also shot a video with Nvidia as part of their GeForce Garage tutorial series that will air on their website and youtube within the next month that shows the process from A-Z. The video should be really cool.


----------



## pathfindercod

Cool, thanks. I have a client that does vinyl wraps and custom stuff for police cars and can make stuff for me. However I was looking a cheap cricut or something.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's the software that comes with the cutter. I'll show some of the process later, since I'll be doing a lot for this build. The software is really amazing.
> 
> I also shot a video with Nvidia as part of their GeForce Garage tutorial series that will air on their website and youtube within the next month that shows the process from A-Z. The video should be really cool.


Looking forward to seeing that. The graphics on Titanfall integrated really well with the theme, not just putting stickers on for the sake of it


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Cool, thanks. I have a client that does vinyl wraps and custom stuff for police cars and can make stuff for me. However I was looking a cheap cricut or something.


You need a Silhouette Cameo/Portrait - don't get a Cricut.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing that. The graphics on Titanfall integrated really well with the theme, not just putting stickers on for the sake of it


Right, the whole thing requires a lot of thought and planning to make sure it makes sense. I talk about that in the video.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I cant wait to see the video. Let me know when the video is up


----------



## curly haired boy

is it possible to cut vinyl if you have a laser cutter?


----------



## FrancisJF

http://www.silhouetteamerica.com/shop/machines/item-number/silhouette+portrait


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> is it possible to cut vinyl if you have a laser cutter?


No clue about that, but as linked above, a silhouette cutter us only ~$150-$250 depending on the model.


----------



## curly haired boy

thanks


----------



## Hukkel

HyperX Fury all the way. I don't like any pc hardware that has guns on them and I do not like the lady at the Patriot European office and like the HyperX guys a lot. Plus I just think the Fury ram is the best looking ram out there today,


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> HyperX Fury all the way. I don't like any pc hardware that has guns on them and I do not like the lady at the Patriot European office and like the HyperX guys a lot. Plus I just think the Fury ram is the best looking ram out there today,


I agree that in general the Fury is probably the best looking ram on the market, but I'm not sure it has the right curves for the build so I ordered both









EDIT:

Rams came and as @akira749 warned me the Patriot ram does NOT have a black PCB as advertised, it is green. I'm going to return it. The Fury on the other hand has raised lettering for the HyperX which makes customizing it tricky. Sooooo.... I ordered a bitspower two-dimm watercooling kit and I will watercool the HyperX


----------



## DarthBaggins

had a feeling these would end up under water, lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I agree that in general the Fury is probably the best looking ram on the market, but I'm not sure it has the right curves for the build so I ordered both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Rams came and as @akira749 warned me the Patriot ram does NOT have a black PCB as advertised, it is green. I'm going to return it. The Fury on the other hand has raised lettering for the HyperX which makes customizing it tricky. Sooooo.... I ordered a bitspower two-dimm watercooling kit and I will watercool the HyperX


That's unfortunate the Patriot looked promising


----------



## mAs81

If nothing else works......watercool them
It's the OCN way


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I agree that in general the Fury is probably the best looking ram on the market, but I'm not sure it has the right curves for the build so I ordered both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Rams came and as @akira749 warned me the Patriot ram does NOT have a black PCB as advertised, it is green. I'm going to return it. The Fury on the other hand has raised lettering for the HyperX which makes customizing it tricky. Sooooo.... I ordered a bitspower two-dimm watercooling kit and I will watercool the HyperX


Nice decision to watercool them....and you can let your magic go on the heatspreaders to match the theme


----------



## Wiz766

I wish I had the money/sponser to order whatever parts. 'Meh, lets order two' lol.
Either way I am excited about this.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I wish I had the money/sponser to order whatever parts. 'Meh, lets order two' lol.
> Either way I am excited about this.


When you work has hard as he has to build his reputation then people want to sponsor your builds. You just have to show them that you're worth it and that your build will get the attention they are looking for.


----------



## Wiz766

Oh I know. That comment wasn't meant as trash talk. I love his work.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Fannnnnzzzzzzzzz....

Enermax Twister Pressure fans. Excellent aesthetics and detachable blades


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Those would make cleaning so much easier


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Those would make cleaning painting so much easier


Fixed


----------



## Jeronbernal

Psst. James, I know you've got a hook on some 2 slot Titan Z io brackets -_-

Keep up the good work! The multilinks are lookin' mightily fine!


----------



## Wiz766

Oooooh, I like the frame on those ALOT







Good pick, once again haha


----------



## George C

You make everything look so good


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

As I said in akira749's thread, keep an ear out for ticking. I've just had one replaced and now another has started to do it. Might have been a dodgy batch though. Apart from that they are pretty awesome.


----------



## mAs81

Cool fans


----------



## JambonJovi

Really nice frames indeed. Will match the build well


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> As I said in akira749's thread, keep an ear out for ticking. I've just had one replaced and now another has started to do it. Might have been a dodgy batch though. Apart from that they are pretty awesome.


I saw this whilst googling them, maybe that's what they changed?


----------



## greywarden

oops


----------



## 96halx

Man, those are some nice-lookin' fans, and it's super handy that they have removable blades. Can't wait to see 'em all ready to go


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> You make everything look so good


Lol, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oooooh, I like the frame on those ALOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pick, once again haha


Thanks, yeah I think they'll go well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> As I said in akira749's thread, keep an ear out for ticking. I've just had one replaced and now another has started to do it. Might have been a dodgy batch though. Apart from that they are pretty awesome.


Noted!


----------



## Hukkel

Enermax have 2 fans new; the ones James has here and another new range with fans that go up to 2500 or 3000 RPM. They push an enormous amount of air.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So those come apart alot like the Corsair fans hmmmm what are the specs on them, always on the look out for some that push as much mmh2o as my deltas but quieter lol


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So those come apart alot like the Corsair fans hmmmm what are the specs on them, always on the look out for some that push as much mmh2o as my deltas but quieter lol


http://www.enermaxusa.com/fan_uctp12p.php


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm probably going for somethig a little more compact on this build, something that's truly square, most likely a Corsair RM650.


Hey James, would you mind taking a look into this *Thread?* One of our own users here, Shilka, details on why the Corsair RM series is not up to snuff compared to similar PSU's. TL;DR - Priced higher than same watt psu's _but_ uses lower quality capacitors and vrms, resulting higher voltage regulation and voltage ripple.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey James, would you mind taking a look into this *Thread?* One of our own users here, Shilka, details on why the Corsair RM series is not up to snuff compared to similar PSU's. TL;DR - Priced higher than same watt psu's _but_ uses lower quality capacitors and vrms, resulting higher voltage regulation and voltage ripple.


Thanks for the link! Unfortunately I've already received the psu. I'll do some testing with it. If I have any issues or it seems like it's just nit up to par I'll return it.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks for the link! Unfortunately I've already received the psu. I'll do some testing with it. If I have any issues or it seems like it's just nit up to par I'll return it.


I have an RM850 in Alexstrasza's build and I never had any issue to this day with it. Rock solid PSU


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yes even with the worst psus sometimes you get lucky and get one that still performs well and doesnt have the issues most of the others may... just as you might buy a "top tier" and still have to rma.. granted the chances are much lower due to quality controls and better "ingredients" to start with but... i had an old 250 watt power supply that i used for probably 15 years... and when bought it was considered bottom of the barrel...not saying corsiar psu's are bad or that that particular line is even bad.... even components with cheaper internals can still perform well.. theres just a higher chance for failure imo...it seems these days alot of things are made to be disposable to save cost.. sad to see but nothing is made the way it used to be...i have an old althlon pc in my basement that im betting still runs flawlessly


----------



## Jameswalt1

We'll see how it goes. I got it for its small size, square shape, and in general it is good looking


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the remainder of the core parts for the build.

Now the actual build is ready to begin


----------



## pathfindercod

Enjoying following this and soaking up the knowledge and ideas. I am 99.0125% done with my build and hope to get pictures updated soon. Thanks for the awesome work James.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Nice build so far... I just can't get over the idea that you started this thread in a little under two weeks, and you've already amassed 5 pages of responses. Amazing.


----------



## oneilljstn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Nice build so far... I just can't get over the idea that you started this thread in a little two weeks, and you've already amassed 5 pages of responses. Amazing.


I feel like James is starting to develop a bit of a cult following haha. Not surprising when you look at his past builds... they are pretty amazing.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

No James I don't want any Kool aid.... well maybe just a sip wouldn't hurt lol


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneilljstn*
> 
> I feel like James is starting to develop a bit of a cult following haha. Not surprising when you look at his past builds... they are pretty amazing.


He's like the Snoop Dogg of builds... Very down to earth and laid back with a massive following. You'd be extremely lucky to be graced by his presence in your build log.


----------



## FrancisJF

No teaser pics of your case yet?


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> No teaser pics of your case yet?


Had to wait to get a certain colour of acrylic to us for the case. Not too much longer to wait guys!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Enjoying following this and soaking up the knowledge and ideas. I am 99.0125% done with my build and hope to get pictures updated soon. Thanks for the awesome work James.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneilljstn*
> 
> I feel like James is starting to develop a bit of a cult following haha. Not surprising when you look at his past builds... they are pretty amazing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> He's like the Snoop Dogg of builds... Very down to earth and laid back with a massive following. You'd be extremely lucky to be graced by his presence in your build log.


You guys are too much lol









Also, you can prove your love right here in the link below....









http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Had to wait to get a certain colour of acrylic to us for the case. Not too much longer to wait guys!


----------



## Jameswalt1

So close! Vote if you haven't yet!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live


----------



## Jameswalt1

Just got done chatting to a certain coolant manufacturer - and boy oh boy something very special and unique is going in this build...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just got done chatting to a certain coolant manufacturer - and boy oh boy something very special and unique is going in this build...










Such a tease


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just got done chatting to a certain coolant manufacturer - and boy oh boy something very special and unique is going in this build...


A coolant that will resemble liquid gold please


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> A coolant that will resemble liquid gold please


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Just a wild guess












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mayhems Aurora Gold Extra Special JamesWalt Blend ?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Just a wild guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhems Aurora Gold Extra Special JamesWalt Blend ?


Close....









Side note:

Just got chatting with Performance PC this morning and they have already made me some custom replacement pieces for the GPU and CPU block... The look fantastic! Really excited to see the end result!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:
> 
> Just got chatting with Performance PC this morning and they have already made me some custom replacement pieces for the GPU and CPU block... The look fantastic! Really excited to see the end result!


Nice, they'll be an improvement on an already amazing design.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Side note:
> 
> Just got chatting with Performance PC this morning and they have already made me some custom replacement pieces for the GPU and CPU block... The look fantastic! Really excited to see the end result!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!


They look awesome!!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> custom replacement pieces for the GPU and CPU block... The look fantastic!


Whoa! Cool


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just got chatting with Performance PC this morning and they have already made me some custom replacement pieces for the GPU and CPU block... The look fantastic! Really excited to see the end result!


They really look great..Can't wait to see them mounted!!It's going to be awesome


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just got done chatting to a certain coolant manufacturer - and boy oh boy something very special and unique is going in this build...


How about some Goldschläger.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No update tonight, busy watching Roadhouse with Patrick Swayze for the ~50th time. It'll be the theme for my next build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously though, what a badass movie - never gets old!
> 
> Martial arts, women and explosions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have no idea how I missed this post!! Roadhouse is a movie that I can watch over and over... "Right boot"


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey James, would you mind taking a look into this *Thread?* One of our own users here, Shilka, details on why the Corsair RM series is not up to snuff compared to similar PSU's. TL;DR - Priced higher than same watt psu's _but_ uses lower quality capacitors and vrms, resulting higher voltage regulation and voltage ripple.


JonnyGuru seems to like it enough. Not saying that it's the absolute best option, but it can't be bad...
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=363


----------



## Jameswalt1

The Swiftech MCP35X pump/res Bitspower combo is complete...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

thats a damn cool unit james.. should look good with the grays


----------



## oneilljstn

I have literally no water cooling experience, so this is purely to sate my own curiosity.. but why did you not opt for the newer MCP50X instead?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneilljstn*
> 
> I have literally no water cooling experience, so this is purely to sate my own curiosity.. but why did you not opt for the newer MCP50X instead?


To my knowledge (@BramSLI1 can step in here) the MCP50X is a different size than the MCP35X, thus all of the mod parts wont fit.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> How about some Goldschläger.


That would look insanely hot inside any build with acrylic and a gold theme. If only the rads, and CPU/GPU fins weren't so restrictive to cause a blockage of the gold flakes, it would look amazing seeing it inside.

It could probably be done for show though. Like a loop that isn't connected to any water blocks or radiators, but rather just a pump by itself and lots of acrylic tubing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> That would look insanely hot inside any build with acrylic and a gold theme. If only the rads, and CPU/GPU fins weren't so restrictive to cause a blockage of the gold flakes, it would look amazing seeing it inside.
> 
> It could probably be done for show though. Like a loop that isn't connected to any water blocks or radiators, but rather just a pump by itself and lots of acrylic tubing.


Indeed, that would be amazing!

I do promise however that the special concoction which will be flowing in this build is nothing short of spectacular


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed, that would be amazing!
> 
> I do promise however that the special concoction which will be flowing in this build is nothing short of spectacular


Encouraging words...

Any chance you'll be doing the "vinyl" thing in this build? Two other members that I know of were inspired to do the same as I did.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Encouraging words...
> 
> Any chance you'll be doing the "vinyl" thing in this build? Two other members that I know of were inspired to do the same as I did.


Absolutely. This thing will be custom as hell. I've been sourcing the correct fonts from the games promotional materials and I've reconstructed logo's and text from scratch in photoshop for vinyl work, the Atlas logo for example.

There's a lot of behind the scenes stuff going on...









I also mentioned in a previous post that I'll show the Silhouette vinyl cutter and software in more detail this time around. Tomorrow perhaps actually, as I plan on starting customization of the PSU, SSD, Motherboard, GPU and Fans.

Right now I'm still trying to come up with a plan of attack of the custom branding work. For example I've tentatively decided that core components are made by Atlas - PSU, SSD, Fans etc... But at the same time I'm going to stay true to the controller/console design where the overall theme is Sentinel Task Force and minor AW branding (which I'm doing for the lit up parts of the CPU and GPU block.

I just need a perfect balance of Sentinel/controller theme and Atlas. The plan right now is that the Atlas stuff will be more subtle. Overall this build will be even more detailed than the Titanfall build in terms of theme.

More videos too...


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Absolutely. This thing will be custom as hell. I've been sourcing the correct fonts from the games promotional materials and I've reconstructed logo's and text from scratch in photoshop for vinyl work, the Atlas logo for example.
> 
> There's a lot of behind the scenes stuff going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also mentioned in a previous post that I'll show the Silhouette vinyl cutter and software in more detail this time around. Tomorrow perhaps actually, as I plan on starting customization of the PSU, SSD, Motherboard, GPU and Fans.
> 
> Right now I'm still trying to come up with a plan of attack of the custom branding work. For example I've tentatively decided that core components are made by Atlas - PSU, SSD, Fans etc... But at the same time I'm going to stay true to the controller/console design where the overall theme is Sentinel Task Force and minor AW branding (which I'm doing for the lit up parts of the CPU and GPU block.
> 
> I just need a perfect balance of Sentinel/controller theme and Atlas. The plan right now is that the Atlas stuff will be more subtle. Overall this build will be even more detailed than the Titanfall build in terms of theme.
> 
> More videos too...


Having an image imprinted on vinyl then using it inside acrylic blocks would by far be the most unique thing on these boards, and definitely raise the custom build bar to an entirely new level...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> Having an image imprinted on vinyl then using it inside acrylic blocks would by far be the most unique thing on these boards, and definitely raise the custom build bar to an entirely new level...


EDIT: @ProfeZZor X, I know what you're talking about now, you're talking about that amazing thing you did with the EK blocks where you laid the black vinyl inside around the edges. I won't be doing that in this build but rest assured I'll steal that from you someday


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> EDIT: @ProfeZZor X, I know what you're talking about now, you're talking about that amazing thing you did with the EK blocks where you laid the black vinyl inside around the edges. I won't be doing that in this build but rest assured I'll steal that from you someday


Oh okay... I must have misunderstood what you were saying about the vinyl. But if you did do that, it would certainly change a lot of things around here.

I need to get some sleep before I do a face plant on my keyboard...


----------



## SilkyZ

This CoD has peaked my interest and I hope it will be a decent PC port.

This Case is going to be awesome, I just know it!


----------



## DarthBaggins

After the bad taste ghost and BLOPS 2 left I doubt I'll buy anymore COD's.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> That would look insanely hot inside any build with acrylic and a gold theme. If only the rads, and CPU/GPU fins weren't so restrictive to cause a blockage of the gold flakes, it would look amazing seeing it inside.
> 
> It could probably be done for show though. Like a loop that isn't connected to any water blocks or radiators, but rather just a pump by itself and lots of acrylic tubing.


Yes sir it sure would look amazing, but like you've said, it'd clog up like a beaver's dam within the channels of the blocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed, that would be amazing!
> 
> I do promise however that the special concoction which will be flowing in this build is nothing short of spectacular


We're sure it'll be nothing short of pure awesomeness!


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> After the bad taste ghost and BLOPS 2 left I doubt I'll buy anymore COD's.


Post- World At War I didn't buy anymore CoDs. The thermal stuff plus the noob tubes made it too easy with almost everything.

WHERE DEM UPDATES JAMES?

-Zepp


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> After the bad taste ghost and BLOPS 2 left I doubt I'll buy anymore COD's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Post- World At War I didn't buy anymore CoDs. The thermal stuff plus the noob tubes made it too easy with almost everything.
> 
> WHERE DEM UPDATES JAMES?
> 
> -Zepp


World at War was awesome. War game mode on that game was so much fun, particularly on a map called Downfall - one of the best playing gamemode/map combos in any game period.

Overall, in retrospect, personally I think Black Ops 1 is the best overall call of duty from a multiplayer standpoint. While Call of Duty 4 leaves a certain memory that will never be forgotten - the initial feeling of playing multiplayer in that game is just unparalleled for me, Black Ops 1 is the one that the most replay value. It's the one that, now years later, I can go back to and play for the longest period. It's just the most balanced, has large maps that you can actually strategize on, excellent customization features, and the best all round gameplay.

I do have high hopes foe the new one, I watched the 45 minute multiplayer presentation and it seems lime they've really gone to great lengths of thought to make it a really good game. The level of content included is truly incredible. I hope they deliver the goods, I really want a new adversarial game I can sink my teeth into. Titanfall, for me, ended up feeling like a one trick pony, too shallow and due to the mechanics the game never feels deep or strategic, just fast paced chaos with no real depth. I think a lot of people feel that way after the initial wow of the game wears off.

I'm also getting Destiny next week and Halo Anniversary when it comes out, but my eyes are really on Advanced Warfare and Far Cry 4 this year.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> World at War was awesome. War game mode on that game was so much fun, particularly on a map called Downfall - one of the best playing gamemode/map combos in any game period.
> 
> Overall, in retrospect, personally I think Black Ops 1 is the best overall call of duty from a multiplayer standpoint. While Call of Duty 4 leaves a certain memory that will never be forgotten - the initial feeling of playing multiplayer in that game is just unparalleled for me, Black Ops 1 is the one that the most replay value. It's the one that, now years later, I can go back to and play for the longest period. It's just the most balanced, has large maps that you can actually strategize on, excellent customization features, and the best all round gameplay.
> 
> I do have high hopes foe the new one, I watched the 45 minute multiplayer presentation and it seems lime they've really gone to great lengths of thought to make it a really good game. The level of content included is truly incredible. I hope they deliver the goods, I really want a new adversarial game I can sink my teeth into. Titanfall, for me, ended up feeling like a one trick pony, too shallow and due to the mechanics the game never feels deep or strategic, just fast paced chaos with no real depth. I think a lot of people feel that way after the initial wow of the game wears off.
> 
> I'm also getting Destiny next week and Halo Anniversary when it comes out, but my eyes are really on Advanced Warfare and Far Cry 4 this year.


[email protected] was one of my favorite CoDs as well, right up there with CoD4 and BO1.

I also agree that the MP in this upcoming one seems like a winner. I like the addition of more 3-dimensional movement and I hope the levels match up with it. If there is a good level of tactics and thinking involved int eh gameplay, then I would really enjoy this game.

I'm waiting for Destiny to pop on the PC before grabbing it. I should have my new rig built by then so i can enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm also getting Destiny next week and Halo Anniversary when it comes out, but my eyes are really on Advanced Warfare and Far Cry 4 this year.


Destiny on PC is only due for 2015


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Destiny on PC is only due for 2015


Yeah, I'll be Xboning that one, and obviously Halo.

In general I usually get adversarial multiplayer games on Xbox and single player games on PC. I was really disappointed that Destiny isn't coming to PC, it looks so beautiful.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, I'll be Xboning that one, and obviously Halo.
> 
> In general I usually get adversarial multiplayer games on Xbox and single player games on PC. I was really disappointed that Destiny isn't coming to PC, it looks so beautiful.


I could always buy it for my old Xbox360


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, I'll be Xboning that one, and obviously Halo.
> 
> In general I usually get adversarial multiplayer games on Xbox and single player games on PC. I was really disappointed that Destiny isn't coming to PC, it looks so beautiful.


Destiny is supposed to come out March 2015 for PC as per a leak. If it dosen't, I would also be really disappointed.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> World at War was awesome. War game mode on that game was so much fun, particularly on a map called Downfall - one of the best playing gamemode/map combos in any game period.
> 
> Overall, in retrospect, personally I think Black Ops 1 is the best overall call of duty from a multiplayer standpoint. While Call of Duty 4 leaves a certain memory that will never be forgotten - the initial feeling of playing multiplayer in that game is just unparalleled for me, Black Ops 1 is the one that the most replay value. It's the one that, now years later, I can go back to and play for the longest period. It's just the most balanced, has large maps that you can actually strategize on, excellent customization features, and the best all round gameplay.
> 
> I do have high hopes foe the new one, I watched the 45 minute multiplayer presentation and it seems lime they've really gone to great lengths of thought to make it a really good game. The level of content included is truly incredible. I hope they deliver the goods, I really want a new adversarial game I can sink my teeth into. Titanfall, for me, ended up feeling like a one trick pony, too shallow and due to the mechanics the game never feels deep or strategic, just fast paced chaos with no real depth. I think a lot of people feel that way after the initial wow of the game wears off.
> 
> I'm also getting Destiny next week and Halo Anniversary when it comes out, but my eyes are really on Advanced Warfare and Far Cry 4 this year.


You need to add me on XBL so we can play... Shoot me a PM if you wanna spank some folks in Destiny and H2 when that comes :-D


----------



## Jameswalt1

Slight plot twist - I was installing the Bitspower ram heatsinks on the HyperX and quickly realized that the Bitspower heatsinks do NOT work with a memory module that only has chips on one side (these HyperX memory modules were only 4Gb per piece so there were chips only on one side). So instead I grabbed some GSkill 8gb modules that I had for the other build I'm doing soon. The other build is switching to x99 so these became spare. Here's how they look!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Slight plot twist - I was installing the Bitspower ram heatsinks on the HyperX and quickly realized that the Bitspower heatsinks do NOT work with a memory module that only has chips on one side (these HyperX memory modules were only 4Gb per piece so there were chips only on one side). So instead I grabbed some GSkill 8gb modules that I had for the other build I'm doing soon. The other build is switching to x99 so these became spare. Here's how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude... those gold fittings are so amazing..

Also, good call on 8gb dimms


----------



## Wiz766

sexy combo


----------



## WhiteWulfe

OH wow... Those Bitspower RAM modules are GORGEOUS!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Those look sweet...plus can't go wrong with a gskill chip







much better than the blue heat spreader....what would those set someone back?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> OH wow... Those Bitspower RAM modules are GORGEOUS!


Yeah they are really pretty. Too bad more ram heatsinks don't look as clean in their stock form. Most ram looks like it was designed for 12 year olds.

Side note:

I forgot to mention above how unbelievably easy it was to remove the stock G Skill heat sinks. It took very little effort, which is a great thing. Highly recommended brand if you plan on installing a watercooling heat sink on your ram. The HyperX was waaayyy more tricky to remove and I felt like I was breaking the module the whole time. I've heard Corsair heat sinks are a nightmare to remove.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Those look sweet...plus can't go wrong with a gskill chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much better than the blue heat spreader....what would those set someone back?


I think the kit was around $60


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah they are really pretty. Too bad more ram heatsinks don't look as clean in their stock form. Most ram looks like it was designed for 12 year olds.


I have to agree. Thankfully, G.Skill makes a lot of really nice looking PCBs, and most people are reporting it's easy to take the heat spreaders off, so I think when I finally do go watercooling myself it's no contest. Sure it's mainly for aesthetics, but still ^_^


----------



## Jameswalt1

A few of the various logo png's I made in photoshop for some of the vinyl work. I made the AW for Performance PC's to cut those new pieces I showed a few pages back. Thank god for MyFont's what-the-font tool, it helped me identify and purchase the fonts being used in all of Advanced Warfare's marketing materials, the console/controller and the game itself. There are 3 fonts they are using and some of them are tweaked, so I had to partially recreate them, and at the least, skew the dimensions a little.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Slight plot twist - I was installing the Bitspower ram heatsinks on the HyperX and quickly realized that the Bitspower heatsinks do NOT work with a memory module that only has chips on one side (these HyperX memory modules were only 4Gb per piece so there were chips only on one side). So instead I grabbed some GSkill 8gb modules that I had for the other build I'm doing soon. The other build is switching to x99 so these became spare. Here's how they look!


Those sure are sexy indeed









...and thanks for the heads up on the HyperX form factor, good to know when planning for watercooling.

That's kinda odd though...the 4GB Corsair Vengeance modules used in my build had 8x chips per side. I guess Kingston exceeds with less chips on board, they've always been a leader in RAM

Also the vengeance heat spreaders were really easy to remove...I'm not sure how difficult their Dominator's are.

This build is getting gooood


----------



## mAs81

Too bad about the ram, though the bitspower
Kit is one of the cleanest I have ever seen









Another thumbs up for the fonts/logos I really think that they'll look sick


----------



## RexTempus

Can confirm ease of heatsink removal on G Skill RAM. All 4 8gb ripjaw-z sticks I have came apart easily without heat. Nice matte black PCB as well.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Those sure are sexy indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and thanks for the heads up on the HyperX form factor, good to know when planning for watercooling.
> 
> That's kinda odd though...the 4GB Corsair Vengeance modules used in my build had 8x chips per side. I guess Kingston exceeds with less chips on board, they've always been a leader in RAM
> 
> Also the vengeance heat spreaders were really easy to remove...I'm not sure how difficult their Dominator's are.
> 
> This build is getting gooood


Nice to know about the Vengeance!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> Can confirm ease of heatsink removal on G Skill RAM. All 4 8gb ripjaw-z sticks I have came apart easily without heat. Nice matte black PCB as well.


Yes, the PCB is noticeably beautiful on the G Skill, more so than the HyperX I took apart side by side.

I currently have the GPU back plate, Ram heat sinks, ram top, and motherboard I/O shroud primed and painted Satin black. Drying now for 24hrs. The custom pieces from PPC's should arrive tomorrow and I'll get them installed and pics taken.


----------



## easynator

Wow, it's pretty cool!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Those look bad-ass !
Genuinely the first thing I though of haha...


----------



## snef

these rams look incredible with block and gold fittings

but I noticed , others build.......the one with 2 TiTan Z..........go for X99?
what a power tower you will have


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I forgot to mention above how unbelievably easy it was to remove the stock G Skill heat sinks. It took very little effort, which is a great thing. Highly recommended brand if you plan on installing a watercooling heat sink on your ram. The HyperX was waaayyy more tricky to remove and I felt like I was breaking the module the whole time. *I've heard Corsair heat sinks are a nightmare to remove*. I think the kit was around $60


.

Quoted for truth.


----------



## Georgey123

Very unique colours, didn't even know that bitspower had gold fittings.







. Is that dual Titan Z project next on the list James.....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Very unique colours, didn't even know that bitspower had gold fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is that dual Titan Z project next on the list James.....


Indeed....


----------



## Lutfij

Man, I missed alot on the updates pill distribution! Time to stock up









Keep going James, this is getting a little more tastier by the post. Any advice you'd like to offer to a potential EVGA Z97 stinger customer? (me)


----------



## adamcobabe

Are you considering gold plating the nickel parts of your blocks?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Man, I missed alot on the updates pill distribution! Time to stock up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going James, this is getting a little more tastier by the post. Any advice you'd like to offer to a potential EVGA Z97 stinger customer? (me)


Buy it? Both other real advice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamcobabe*
> 
> Are you considering gold plating the nickel parts of your blocks?


No, keeping the gold at a minimum, the fittings only.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Buy it? Both other real advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, keeping the gold at a minimum, the fittings only.


What, no gold electroplated copper plumbing to match (since you mentioned being tired of acrylic tubing a few weeks ago)? ...That, paired with the gold fittings and all black everything else would be sick.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> What, no gold electroplated copper plumbing to match (since you mentioned being tired of acrylic tubing a few weeks ago)? ...That, paired with the gold fittings and all black everything else would be sick.


Trying to keep the right balance of gold, to match the overall color balance of the controller. I'll see.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> What, no gold electroplated copper plumbing to match (since you mentioned being tired of acrylic tubing a few weeks ago)? ...That, paired with the gold fittings and all black everything else would be sick.


Sounds like to much gold to me. The trick to not making good look really tacky is subtlety.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Performance PC's really came through with some custom pieces for the Swiftech water blocks using the logo I made and sent them. You can purchase the Swiftech blocks from them and specify any kind of custom logo/design you'd like on them. It's an awesome service they provide.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Performance PC's really came through with some custom pieces for the Swiftech water blocks using the logo I made and sent them. You can purchase the Swiftech blocks from them and specify any kind of custom logo/design you'd like on them. It's an awesome service they provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absolutely nasty, James!! Pretty awesome that they offer that service.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Also I have painted the GPU back plate, Ram heat sinks, Ram waterblock, and the Stinger I/O shroud. Just needs to dry for 24 hours. Took a bit of work to get rid of the Bitspower logo's, they're etched deeeep. I had to primer the pieces then block sand them flat with 2000 grit wet sand paper to get rid of the logos properly. They turned out very nice. I'm using a satin black on the said parts and I used an SEM primer.


----------



## timerwin63

Wow, those custom plates are beautiful. I think the stock Swiftech plays look a bit tacky (I don't care for plastering my rig in logos), but with something like this, I'd be pretty interested. How much does it cost to get something like that done?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Wow, those custom plates are beautiful. I think the stock Swiftech plays look a bit tacky (I don't care for plastering my rig in logos), but with something like this, I'd be pretty interested. How much does it cost to get something like that done?


I think the stock plates look good for a normal build. In general the Swiftech logo is pretty cool.

When you order the block from PPC's you can submit your graphic with the order. It doesn't appear that they charge any more over a normal block. In general they really only provide the service as long as you purchase the Swiftech block from them too, not separately. Here's the link:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=40839


----------



## Wiz766

James, those are some beautiful parts. Good choice once again.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I think the stock plates look good for a normal build. In general the Swiftech logo is pretty cool.
> 
> When you order the block from PPC's you can submit your graphic with the order. It doesn't appear that they charge any more over a normal block. In general they really only provide the service as long as you purchase the Swiftech block from them too, not separately. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=40839


Sweet, thanks. And yeah, the Swiftech logo isn't bad, but it's more of a preference thing. If I'm going to build a system, I want it to be one that's mine, y'know? Especially if I'm putting in the time, effort, and money to watercool it.


----------



## mirablr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Sounds like to much gold to me. The trick to not making good look really tacky is subtlety.


+1


----------



## MunneY

I don't know why bitspower feels they need to brand everything so big and gaudy. I have no problem with their logo, if it was sleek and elegant like EK, but come on.

Those custom made plates are awesome.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Also I have painted the GPU back plate, Ram heat sinks, Ram waterblock, and the Stinger I/O shroud. Just needs to dry for 24 hours. Took a bit of work to get rid of the Bitspower logo's, they're etched deeeep. I had to primer the pieces then block sand them flat with 2000 grit wet sand paper to get rid of the logos properly. They turned out very nice. I'm using a satin black on the said parts and I used an SEM primer.


Sorry to harp on about this, but I'd really really like to see more pictures of you working. I'm fascinated by the modding process, just as much as a finished mod


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Sorry to harp on about this, but I'd really really like to see more pictures of you working. I'm fascinated by the modding process, just as much as a finished mod


This


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I don't know why bitspower feels they need to brand everything so big and gaudy. I have no problem with their logo, if it was sleek and elegant like EK, but come on.
> 
> Those custom made plates are awesome.


I don't mind bitspower branding on there fittings, Rez, and pump tops, but all there blocks are horrid with massive branding , and even worse the model code of the product.... #FAIL!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Sorry to harp on about this, but I'd really really like to see more pictures of you working. I'm fascinated by the modding process, just as much as a finished mod


Noted








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I don't mind bitspower branding on there fittings, Rez, and pump tops, but all there blocks are horrid with massive branding , and even worse the model code of the product.... #FAIL!


Yeah, their gpu blocks have some nasty branding. I'm assuming it has to do with were they're located. There are some really atrocious builds coming out of Asia typically covered in logos and crazy text/branding. I think it's "cool" there. I sub to a facebook page that solely posts pictures of builds, the name of the page is in Thai I think, and 75% of the builds they post are hilarious. What's odd is that a lot of them are amazingly well crafted, but they are just covered in hilarious quantities of odd branding - kind of like when kids vomit "ROG" stickers on their build, but on steroids.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, their gpu blocks have some nasty branding. I'm assuming it has to do with were they're located. There are some really atrocious builds coming out of Asia typically covered in logos and crazy text/branding. I think it's "cool" there. I sub to a facebook page that solely posts pictures of builds, the name of the page is in Thai I think, and 75% of the builds they post are hilarious. What's odd is that a lot of them are amazingly well crafted, but they are just covered in hilarious quantities of odd branding - kind of like when kids vomit "ROG" stickers on their build, but on steroids.


I follow a few accounts on instagram and search hashtags and some of the builds i just cringe, they got wicked parts, and stuff but no sense of style, and the worst is the people who load there build up with those stickers that come with pc products, like ssds, cpu's, mobo's etc lol


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> covered in hilarious quantities of odd branding




Sponsored builds should look like racing cars


----------



## ccRicers

Some of Bitspower's nickel blocks with clear plexi tops have frosted etched branding and it doesn't stick out as bad. My AIZ77ITXD block is this way and it sits right on the flow channels so it is not very conspicuous.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's the software that comes with the cutter. I'll show some of the process later, since I'll be doing a lot for this build. The software is really amazing.
> 
> I also shot a video with Nvidia as part of their GeForce Garage tutorial series that will air on their website and youtube within the next month that shows the process from A-Z. The video should be really cool.


Awesome, look forward to you showing off the silhouette some and how you use it. I'm holding off on ordering something till you demo it making stuff and how you use it. Also let us know when the nvidia video is up.







. Thanks brother!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, their gpu blocks have some nasty branding. I'm assuming it has to do with were they're located. There are some really atrocious builds coming out of Asia typically covered in logos and crazy text/branding. I think it's "cool" there. I sub to a facebook page that solely posts pictures of builds, the name of the page is in Thai I think, and 75% of the builds they post are hilarious. What's odd is that a lot of them are amazingly well crafted, but they are just covered in hilarious quantities of odd branding - kind of like when kids vomit "ROG" stickers on their build, but on steroids.


Sort of similar when someone goes insanely Overboard with geforce logos and uv green @[email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Awesome, look forward to you showing off the silhouette some and how you use it. I'm holding off on ordering something till you demo it making stuff and how you use it. Also let us know when the nvidia video is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks brother!


I suggest you get one, James pointed it out to me a while back, and I swear this thing has already paid itself off. I use it for. My computers, the cars that go to our car meets that want vinyls, and also the RC planes in the RC club I'm in all want vinyls, the software makes it really simple to create designs and trace already created images.

Just by word of mouth, I've made my money back just mass printing club logos for car Windows and rc planes.

Definitely worth it, and like James said to me, it's important to learn how to use high and low pass filters when using trace.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Sort of similar when someone goes insanely Overboard with geforce logos and uv green @[email protected]
> I suggest you get one, James pointed it out to me a while back, and I swear this thing has already paid itself off. I use it for. My computers, the cars that go to our car meets that want vinyls, and also the RC planes in the RC club I'm in all want vinyls, the software makes it really simple to create designs and trace already created images.
> 
> Just by word of mouth, I've made my money back just mass printing club logos for car Windows and rc planes.
> 
> Definitely worth it, and like James said to me, it's important to learn how to use high and low pass filters when using trace.


Very cool thanks you. I didn't think about that, I fly rc choppers. Stated flying them in 1999-2000. Some of the plane guys might be intersted all us chopper guys are usually airbrushed...

What's a good source for different color vinyls??


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Very cool thanks you. I didn't think about that, I fly rc choppers. Stated flying them in 1999-2000. Some of the plane guys might be intersted all us chopper guys are usually airbrushed...
> 
> What's a good source for different color vinyls??


I order 90% from Amazon, but Cricket Vinyl Supplies is the most organized source.


----------



## pathfindercod

Cool, thank you guys.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, their gpu blocks have some nasty branding. I'm assuming it has to do with were they're located. There are some really atrocious builds coming out of Asia typically covered in logos and crazy text/branding. I think it's "cool" there. I sub to a facebook page that solely posts pictures of builds, the name of the page is in Thai I think, and 75% of the builds they post are hilarious. What's odd is that a lot of them are amazingly well crafted, but they are just covered in hilarious quantities of odd branding - kind of like when kids vomit "ROG" stickers on their build, but on steroids.


I went to Hong Kong many times. There it's cool to show brands on things you own the same way as it's cool to show your labels on fashion items. It is quite a cultural gap considering that here we all try to remove the branding.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Very cool thanks you. I didn't think about that, I fly rc choppers. Stated flying them in 1999-2000. Some of the plane guys might be intersted all us chopper guys are usually airbrushed...
> 
> What's a good source for different color vinyls??


Alot of 3d heli flyers at the field I go to, aswell as FPV quad flyers, stuffs awesome!

Since I live in Washington uscutter ships so cheap to me and has decent deals from what I've seen on great vinyl, oracal vinyl I believe

I'm so glad I found out about the silhouette the thing is awesome! If it's within your means, definitely get one you'll use it on several occasions that you wouldn't think about


----------



## 96halx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I went to Hong Kong many times. There it's cool to show brands on things you own the same way as it's cool to show your labels on fashion items. It is quite a cultural gap considering that here we all try to remove the branding.


Yeah, I was gonna say over there they probably think we're the ones with no style. Can't wait to see pictures of the parts all together (and for the record, I also wouldn't mind seeing pictures of mods in progress  ).


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96halx*
> 
> Yeah, I was gonna say over there they probably think we're the ones with no style. Can't wait to see pictures of the parts all together (and for the record, I also wouldn't mind seeing pictures of mods in progress  ).


Lol I will get more pics of stuff in progress, specifically the vinyl work. I just hardly take pics of the stuff I do in the garage









One of the reasons I "shovel the coal" and take pics of the results like @WiSK says







, is I personally enjoy the photos of finished items in other build logs. I enjoy looking at the money shots. By documenting tedious images of sanding and painting or cutting, I don't feel like I'm showing anything that's new or special. There are plenty of tutorials for that. I suppose paint and cutting may be interesting to some, it's just that I did body work for several years and know how to do it so I like to get it done and take money shots of the results. I suppose that is just my "style" of log per se









I do promise to get detailed on the vinyl stuff as I think that is a useful untapped resource of potential for computer building and custom work you can do in the comfort of your own home.

One thing I want to go into depth on later in the log as things start going together is aesthetics in general - the do's and don'ts of making your computer look outstanding. Clean aesthetics is a fine line and one wrong move can throw the whole thing off, - you have to tread carefully. A lot of the time I see builds and immediately spot one thing that just kills it and could have been avoided. I'd like to talk in depth about the "rules" I follow for myself.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol I will get more pics of stuff in progress, specifically the vinyl work. I just hardly take pics of the stuff I do in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I "shovel the coal" and take pics of the results like @WiSK says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , is I personally enjoy the photos of finished items in other build logs. I enjoy looking at the money shots. By documenting tedious images of sanding and painting or cutting, I don't feel like I'm showing anything that's new or special. There are plenty of tutorials for that. I suppose paint and cutting may be interesting to some, it's just that I did body work for several years and know how to do it so I like to get it done and take money shots of the results. I suppose that is just my "style" of log per se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do promise to get detailed on the vinyl stuff as I think that is a useful untapped resource of potential for computer building and custom work you can do in the comfort of your own home.
> 
> One thing I want to go into depth on later in the log as things start going together is aesthetics in general - the do's and don'ts of making your computer look outstanding. Clean aesthetics is a fine line and one wrong move can throw the whole thing off, - you have to tread carefully. A lot of the time I see builds and immediately spot one thing that just kills it and could have been avoided. I'd like to talk in depth about the "rules" I follow for myself.


Quite interested in this discussion. Will this go down here, or in another thread? Also, I'd love to get a closer look at the vinyl work, but as you said, everything else has been done before.


----------



## 96halx

I hear ya on that; any time I do something, I'm focused on doing it, so I don't really get any "progress" shots, whether I want them or not







. Yeah, posting every coat of paint and sanding can get laborious, I'd imagine. As long as you post the really cool stuff, I'll just be over here smiling and drooling


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol I will get more pics of stuff in progress, specifically the vinyl work. I just hardly take pics of the stuff I do in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I "shovel the coal" and take pics of the results like @WiSK says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , is I personally enjoy the photos of finished items in other build logs. I enjoy looking at the money shots. By documenting tedious images of sanding and painting or cutting, I don't feel like I'm showing anything that's new or special. There are plenty of tutorials for that. I suppose paint and cutting may be interesting to some, it's just that I did body work for several years and know how to do it so I like to get it done and take money shots of the results. I suppose that is just my "style" of log per se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do promise to get detailed on the vinyl stuff as I think that is a useful untapped resource of potential for computer building and custom work you can do in the comfort of your own home.
> 
> One thing I want to go into depth on later in the log as things start going together is aesthetics in general - the do's and don'ts of making your computer look outstanding. Clean aesthetics is a fine line and one wrong move can throw the whole thing off, - you have to tread carefully. A lot of the time I see builds and immediately spot one thing that just kills it and could have been avoided. I'd like to talk in depth about the "rules" I follow for myself.


'Nuff said Cheers


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm curious as well about the discussion on aesthetics and such!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> One thing I want to go into depth on later in the log as things start going together is aesthetics in general - the do's and don'ts of making your computer look outstanding. Clean aesthetics is a fine line and one wrong move can throw the whole thing off, - you have to tread carefully. A lot of the time I see builds and immediately spot one thing that just kills it and could have been avoided. I'd like to talk in depth about the "rules" I follow for myself.


This is really gonna be interesting to read!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, their gpu blocks have some nasty branding. I'm assuming it has to do with were they're located. There are some really atrocious builds coming out of Asia typically covered in logos and crazy text/branding. I think it's "cool" there. I sub to a facebook page that solely posts pictures of builds, the name of the page is in Thai I think, and 75% of the builds they post are hilarious. What's odd is that a lot of them are amazingly well crafted, but they are just covered in hilarious quantities of odd branding - kind of like when kids vomit "ROG" stickers on their build, but on steroids.


You got a link to this page?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> By documenting tedious images of sanding and painting or cutting, I don't feel like I'm showing anything that's new or special. There are plenty of tutorials for that. I suppose paint and cutting may be interesting to some, it's just that I did body work for several years and know how to do it so I like to get it done and take money shots of the results. I suppose that is just my "style" of log per se


I understand it's not your style, but there is certainly scope for creative photos in a work environment. If not to document the process, then to add flavour. I'm not really asking you to fill your logs with pages of you standing around with a drill in your hand. It's just that shiny, beautiful things suddenly appear in your logs and it's sometimes difficult to tell what is standard and what is custom. Did you just take it out of the mailbox straight to the photo booth or have you been working on it for weeks?

So yeah, I think it's somewhat about visual confirmation for the reader that it was you in the garage, and that you didn't just click a couple of buttons on a webshop order page


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I understand it's not your style, but there is certainly scope for creative photos in a work environment. If not to document the process, then to add flavour. I'm not really asking you to fill your logs with pages of you standing around with a drill in your hand. It's just that shiny, beautiful things appear in your logs and it's sometimes difficult to tell what is standard and what is custom.
> 
> I think it's also about visual confirmation for the reader that it was you in the garage, and that you didn't just click a couple of buttons on a webshop order page


Very nice summary









Watching all James projects, perfectly see how much this man has developed in the field of product photography. The development led him to a niche in which he feels best, and he shows in this project.

The search for own concept in the photograph is a tedious process, long and sometimes painful.

James waiting for more!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I understand it's not your style, but there is certainly scope for creative photos in a work environment. If not to document the process, then to add flavour. I'm not really asking you to fill your logs with pages of you standing around with a drill in your hand. It's just that shiny, beautiful things suddenly appear in your logs and it's sometimes difficult to tell what is standard and what is custom. Did you just take it out of the mailbox straight to the photo booth or have you been working on it for weeks?
> 
> So yeah, I think it's somewhat about visual confirmation for the reader that it was you in the garage, and that you didn't just click a couple of buttons on a webshop order page


Well put, I will try to integrate more of the dirty stuff


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Very nice summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all James projects, perfectly see how much this man has developed in the field of product photography. The development led him to a niche in which he feels best, and he shows in this project.
> 
> The search for own concept in the photograph is a tedious process, long and sometimes painful.
> 
> James waiting for more!


Yeah photography is definitely an ever evolving process, and I've reached a certain comfortable style and technique for my logs that I can breeze through at this point. It's a clean and clinical look I go for. It's certainly a long, tricky learning curve.

I love your style, which is more on the artistic side of things. Very pleasurable to look at


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> *It's a clean and clinical look I go for.*


I love the style of photography that you use. Seems unique here in OCN. Pictures are so simple and elegant.


----------



## mAs81

+1 on that..
James you take awesomely detailed clear pics


----------



## Wiz766

James, this is slighty off topic but could you post a picture of your main command center? Like whatever you edit with/game on etc?


----------



## mAs81

Could it be the RoboCop?


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah photography is definitely an ever evolving process, and I've reached a certain comfortable style and technique for my logs that I can breeze through at this point. It's a clean and clinical look I go for. It's certainly a long, tricky learning curve.
> 
> I love your style, which is more on the artistic side of things. Very pleasurable to look at


Well-defined punch line


----------



## NavyChief

Another amazing build by Jameswalt1!

Of course I have subbed this one. Looking forward to seeing this new creation!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> James, this is slighty off topic but could you post a picture of your main command center? Like whatever you edit with/game on etc?


Ask and you shall receive.... Although to be honest as far as editing goes I do all of my photo work on my Surface Pro 3. It's all too convenient to have it downstairs where I work. Please note the stuffed facehugger hidden in the second pic













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavyChief*
> 
> Another amazing build by Jameswalt1!
> 
> Of course I have subbed this one. Looking forward to seeing this new creation!


Thanks and welcome aboard sir!


----------



## Pheozero

Is that a 600T under Robocop?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Is that a 600T under Robocop?


Nice catch! It's a buddies I'm working on.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Please note the stuffed facehugger hidden in the second pic


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Ask and you shall receive.... Although to be honest as far as editing goes I do all of my photo work on my Surface Pro 3. It's all too convenient to have it downstairs where I work. Please note the stuffed facehugger hidden in the second pic


----------



## Sectumsempra

hey,james,you're one of the best case modders out there.Went through the entire titanfall log,it was pretty amazing.Amazing artwork on the ssd,hope to see some more of that in this build.And the gold looks sexy with the black.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Please note the stuffed facehugger hidden in the second pic


I see your facehugger, and raise you one make shift Halloween mask.



...Very clean setup by the way.


----------



## RexTempus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


I use the corsair extended mouse mat and k95 too







Just feels right


----------



## Wiz766

Sweet! Thanks for he pics. I forgot how gorgeous RoboCop is. Love the wall vinyl


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


I really love your setup there James
RoboCop's corner,right??


----------



## MunneY

James... Time to get a bigger monitor  or multiples


----------



## Lutfij

Ah setup looks really cozy...with the entertainment center and all being in one area. I don't think boredom would ever settle in







but the need for exercise would be erm something as a pre-requisite for such a setup









The hardware, case and the money shots for those parts going into this build are very nice and crisp! Keep up the good work mate


















* Where'd you get the artwork on your wall from? Located above machine.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys, and I'll try that Halloween mask, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> James... Time to get a bigger monitor  or multiples


It looks small next to a 900d but that's actually a Dell u3014, 30" monitor. Love it









I have a multiple 27" set up in my garage that I hardly used, I just prefer the Dell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Ah setup looks really cozy...with the entertainment center and all being in one area. I don't think boredom would ever settle in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the need for exercise would be erm something as a pre-requisite for such a setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware, case and the money shots for those parts going into this build are very nice and crisp! Keep up the good work mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Where'd you get the artwork on your wall from? Located above machine.


The framed one? That's a limited edition, numbered print from Tyler Stout. Fetches a pretty penny on eBay these days I think, got it for $80 like 6 years ago or so.


----------



## Lutfij

Sweet deal! Limited edition stuff and the perks of owning said items are killer!









You know with all this inspiration running around your build logs...you think Microsoft is taking notes and writing driver codes for Xbox one controller's PC support? Maybe worth dropping an email to them...? No?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Sweet deal! Limited edition stuff and the perks of owning said items are killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know with all this inspiration running around your build logs...you think Microsoft is taking notes and writing driver codes for Xbox one controller's PC support? Maybe worth dropping an email to them...? No?


Xbox One controller support was added to windows a couple of months ago









Just checked eBay, looks like the poster goes for $1000-1500, very nice! Here's how it actually looks:


----------



## Lutfij

Silly me







Now that is sick! I'll probably pick up the inspiration driving controller some time later...

Thanks for the image - I was just about to look around for it and have it stashed on my HDD.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guessing you have to get the msft wireless adaptor for the PC as well since I don't think I've seen a wired xb1 controller. That's why I have that Onza (macro on the fly rocks in shooter based games)


----------



## Wiz766

What a killer poster!


----------



## MunneY

Then we have the same panel. I have a 30q5 pro black korean ips... my ld case dwarfs it. It's great


----------



## Lutfij

Perhaps it can be paired via BT?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Guessing you have to get the msft wireless adaptor for the PC as well since I don't think I've seen a wired xb1 controller. That's why I have that Onza (macro on the fly rocks in shooter based games)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Perhaps it can be paired via BT?


Bluetooth support is coming later. For now you just use a USB charging cord to power it. It's well worth it though, the Xbone controller is the best controller I've ever used in my life. I'm a controller gamer - sorry









And please no "why you no keyboard mouse, you getz pwned online and stuff" comments









Those comments are always hilarious to read on forums where some asking a legitimate question about controller support for a certain game or something. Everyone's first response is to explain how you are not L33T unless you use a keyboard and mouse. So funny to read.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm with you on using a controller over kb&m unless I'm playing an MMO then I stick w/ my naga and kb. Looks like I might snag an XB1 controller since I didn't realize the charging cable doubled as a link o the PC other than charging


----------



## Lutfij

I'm an all rounder gamer and I only rely on the controller when I game on titles like GRID, Dirt, NFS, AC, Strike Suit Zero, Flight Sims and anything that is best enjoyed on a controller







and i'm not judging you in any way...*please* this is your thread









You can get pwned all you want, game the way you want to game - you can haz it! FPS' well, they are better *for me* on a KB+mouse and I know people who are comfortable on a controller where I may feel similarly on the KB+mouse combo.


----------



## Jameswalt1

The only game that's tough using a controller vs k/b for me is Battlefield in long distance shootouts, otherwise I do excellent in most games online. In general though I do mostly single player games on PC and multiplayer on Xbox, because that's where my friends are


----------



## Wiz766

Single player PC games FTW!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice to see the vinyl found a great home haha. Fits in perfectly. I still didn't get one


----------



## seross69

Clean and nice room


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Nice man cave....I used to be a die hard controller user and for a few games I still am but for shooters I find high dpi mouse and keyboard are better for me...I still suck at them but I get more control over my aiming. .. games like saints row and generally anything that involves driving a controller is a must... I've been considering hooking one up for BF4 for the vehicles.... who knows


----------



## DarthBaggins

Definitely need a man cave lol


----------



## JambonJovi

From my personal experience, games such as BF3 and the like,
keyboard and mouse for infantry is way more accurate...All vehicles, jets and choppers, it's the Xbox controller all the way because it's so much more fun and just makes sense. I'm useless otherwise haha.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> From my personal experience, games such as BF3 and the like,
> keyboard and mouse for infantry is way more accurate...All vehicles, jets and choppers, it's the Xbox controller all the way because it's so much more fun and just makes sense. I'm useless otherwise haha.


If this is vehicles in third person view, then your control tastes are same as mine. I use Mouse + KB for first person view, and controller for third person. Exception are still the shooters for more accurate aim. As such I play the Mass Effect games with keyboard and mouse.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well I'm not gonna go all pc master race crap on you James because that's childish and I don't agree with that mentality but for me what turns me away from a lot of games on console is the fact that a lot of shooters on console have aim assist on single player and multiplayer modes..this to me is weak...I feel if you can't make the shot the game shouldn't help you achieve that shot...I've only seen a couple of games on pc do this and I avoided them... singleplayer I turn it off but I don't care if it's there as long as it's optional....I'm not a great player but I know the shots I make are related to my skills... and don't get me started on "modded" controllers lol


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Bluetooth support is coming later. For now you just use a USB charging cord to power it. It's well worth it though, the Xbone controller is the best controller I've ever used in my life. I'm a controller gamer - sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And please no "why you no keyboard mouse, you getz pwned online and stuff" comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those comments are always hilarious to read on forums where some asking a legitimate question about controller support for a certain game or something. Everyone's first response is to explain how you are not L33T unless you use a keyboard and mouse. So funny to read.


Don't know if it was brought up, but he Xbone controller (and all wireless Xbox controllers, for that matter) use RF, not BT. That's why you need a "special" dongle. The new RF protocol is different, but it's still not BT. Has to do with latency and such.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Don't know if it was brought up, but he Xbone controller (and all wireless Xbox controllers, for that matter) use RF, not BT. That's why you need a "special" dongle. The new RF protocol is different, but it's still not BT. Has to do with latency and such.


It was mentioned by Microsoft, I know the controller is not BT, perhaps an adapter for the USB port or a Bluetooth version for PC is coming out.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It was mentioned by Microsoft, I know the controller is not BT, perhaps an adapter for the USB port or a Bluetooth version for PC is coming out.


all you have to do is use a micro USB Cable I believe.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yeah i was thinking a converter that converts from r to Bluetooth...but that sounds inefficient... hopeful for the latter bt specific controller


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> all you have to do is use a micro USB Cable I believe.


Micro USB cables work currently. As for wireless support, the 360 controller had these wireless dongles you could get that would let you use them:


I gotta say, though, a BT version of the controller would rock.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It was mentioned by Microsoft, I know the controller is not BT, perhaps an adapter for the USB port or a Bluetooth version for PC is coming out.


Despite my preference for the playstation button layout... If Microsoft can come up with a wireless solution that doesn't have the joystick registration problems the wired 360 controllers had I might seriously consider picking one up. By registration issue, I'm referring to the fact that the left joystick didn't always report full movement in some directions - it ignored the last 10% or so of travel, thereby making some games more difficult (read: fighting games since, on the controllers we tried, upwards of 80 degrees wouldn't transition from walk to run no matter what we tried with configuration, making dodging in some directions impossible)

Bonus points for a size like the original xbox controller as they were soooo comfy to game on for hours at a time.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's why I liked the Onza's adjustable thumb sticks


----------



## sinnedone

Where are d pics!


----------



## dutchw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, their gpu blocks have some nasty branding. I'm assuming it has to do with were they're located. There are some really atrocious builds coming out of Asia typically covered in logos and crazy text/branding. I think it's "cool" there. I sub to a facebook page that solely posts pictures of builds, the name of the page is in Thai I think, and 75% of the builds they post are hilarious. What's odd is that a lot of them are amazingly well crafted, but they are just covered in hilarious quantities of odd branding - kind of like when kids vomit "ROG" stickers on their build, but on steroids.


I live in Thailand and can attest for the Thais slapping stickers on everything!!!
Even when it has nothing to do with what the sticker is on..
Thais are in really superficial and as long as what you have "looks" like its fast, expensive, gaudy, Thais will love it!!!
What's that FB page James?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchw*
> 
> I live in Thailand and can attest for the Thais slapping stickers on everything!!!
> Even when it has nothing to do with what the sticker is on..
> Thais are in really superficial and as long as what you have "looks" like its fast, expensive, gaudy, Thais will love it!!!
> What's that FB page James?


I can't remember, I'll look for it.

Side note,

Vinyl tutorial tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Lutfij

I'll have my popcorn ready


----------



## timerwin63

@Jameswalt1 How well do the fans fit on the rad? (May seem like a weird question, but bear with me.) I'm trying to do a REALLY SFF build, and was wondering if these rads could be used in a trick I found on a watercooled Hadron build thread I was following a while back. (Link) My fans wouldn't fit in my UT30, so I'm looking for an alternative.

What the mod is:


What it does:


It's a bit hard to see, but the fans sit inside of the radiator, which reduces total width quite a lot.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> @Jameswalt1 How well do the fans fit on the rad? (May seem like a weird question, but bear with me.) I'm trying to do a REALLY SFF build, and was wondering if these rads could be used in a trick I found on a watercooled Hadron build thread I was following a while back. (Link) My fans wouldn't fit in my UT30, so I'm looking for an alternative.
> 
> What the mod is:
> 
> 
> It's a bit hard to see, but the fans sit inside of the radiator, which reduces total width quite a lot.


I will try to answer that soon, that's really cool.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I will try to answer that soon, that's really cool.


Excellent, thanks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Any of you who saw my Titanfall build know that I did a lot of customization with vinyl graphics. Here is a tutorial I put together for the Silhouette brand craft cutter.

You definitely need to be careful with what you do with vinyl, I'm not in any way condoning lathering your build with decals. You need either a good concept or, more commonly, a color scheme that you are following to rebadge certain parts so they match the build - preferably maintaining an OEM look to the part. This is a very fine line to walk, plan carefully.

Similar to the Titanfall build, the idea for this build is that it exists within the game universe while also balancing the influence of the controller's design elements. The idea here is that the core parts are made by Atlas corporation. So for the tutorial I will use the Atlas logo and apply it to one of the ram heatsinks that I painted.

The vinyl you need is "Removable/Repositionable" 12 inch craft vinyl. Available easily on Amazon.

I wont actually be using the decal featured here, I still haven't finalized the vinyl work I'll be doing. This is just for tutorial purposes.

































































Here's some other application ideas from my Titanfall build:


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks James for the tutorial


----------



## mAs81

Very detailed and helpful tutorial about the vinyls,good job









I also really like how the RAM turned out


----------



## WiSK

Thank you James!









There's now a Silhouette Portrait in my Amazon wish list, if anyone is stuck for ideas for me for Xmas


----------



## easynator

Wow, this is really nice and well explained!


----------



## Wanou

Nice tutorial. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pathfindercod

Most excellent, thank you James!


----------



## akira749

Great tutorial!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Good to see you got those bits power logos to disappear


----------



## pathfindercod

Damnit James!! My amazon cart is like $600 worth of silhouette stuff...


----------



## timerwin63

How much work was it to get rid of the BP logo? I think you mentioned it in the WC thread, but I can't find the post.


----------



## sinnedone

Very good write up, Thank you.

I too have put one of these starter kits in my amazon wishlist lol.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Damnit James!! My amazon cart is like $600 worth of silhouette stuff...


$229 starter Cameo Kit on Amazon on Prime









http://www.amazon.com/Silhouette-Cameo-Starter-Kit-Bundle/dp/B007R83VKE/ref=sr_1_1?t=slickdeals&tag=slickdeals&ascsubtag=af0fa9f1ae94496c93ab3f908dec1a70&ie=UTF8&qid=1410457456&sr=8-1&keywords=silhouette+cameo

EDIT: Not a bad deal according to CamelCamelCamel: http://camelcamelcamel.com/Silhouette-Cameo-Starter-Kit-Bundle/product/B007R83VKE
Lowest price recorded was $194.


----------



## pathfindercod

Yeah but I got crazy adding options and supplies...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> How much work was it to get rid of the BP logo? I think you mentioned it in the WC thread, but I can't find the post.


Sandblast it off!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Glad everyone likes it! Hope it proves useful to you all









For the build in general I'll be using a much darker grey vinyl.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> How much work was it to get rid of the BP logo? I think you mentioned it in the WC thread, but I can't find the post.


Not much. I used 400 grit wet sand paper on the logo, then 2000 grit on the whole piece, then red scotch brite, then SEM self etching primer, then several light coats of satin black paint. The finish is factory perfect. I also wetsanded with 2000 grit after the 3rd coat of black paint so that the final 2 coats are super smooth - this is optional.


----------



## mega killer

great build









i suggest the ATH-AG1 as a headset it has a great colors and sound quality

when did the build will finish i can't wait to see the final pics


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega killer*
> 
> great build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest the ATH-AG1 as a headset it has a great colors and sound quality
> 
> when did the build will finish i can't wait to see the final pics


Build is nowhere near finished yet, it hasn't even really begun - only component unboxings so far









Waiting patiently for the case


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Damn! I love the idea!! Subbed.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Way off topic, but Destiny is unbelievably disappointing. Anybody else here get it?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Way off topic, but Destiny is unbelievably disappointing. Anybody else here get it?


How can you say that! They can dance!

lol haven't played it yet, but whats disappointing about it?


----------



## sadeter

Did you talk to Silhouette about sponsorship? Because they're gonna make a killing off of you after the Titanfall build and now this.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Way off topic, but Destiny is unbelievably disappointing. Anybody else here get it?


is it Brink all over again? that's the last 'big hype' game i remember that didn't quite deliver...


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Way off topic, but Destiny is unbelievably disappointing. Anybody else here get it?


Really? Im really enjoying it. Not a fan of FPS on consoles, but aside from that its alot of fun. Much more enjoyable playing with mates with mics rather than soloing it.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Way off topic, but Destiny is unbelievably disappointing. Anybody else here get it?


I don't have any consoles, so i can't play it myself. My friends won't shut up about it though, they LOVE it.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Way off topic, but Destiny is unbelievably disappointing. Anybody else here get it?


i've been playing it. i would have to agree that it is way more fun playing with a bunch of mic'd up friends. solo is lame-o.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

One of my co-workers bought it (I'm waiting for the PC version to come out), and while overall he's enjoying it he finds the spawn rate to be cranked up too high (aka he barely makes any forward progress before MORE enemies spawn in on top of him with instant aggro).


----------



## Buehlar

I'd love to see some of PS titles ported to PC.

Awesome tut James


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol haven't played it yet, but whats disappointing about it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> is it Brink all over again? that's the last 'big hype' game i remember that didn't quite deliver...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Really? Im really enjoying it. Not a fan of FPS on consoles, but aside from that its alot of fun. Much more enjoyable playing with mates with mics rather than soloing it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> i've been playing it. i would have to agree that it is way more fun playing with a bunch of mic'd up friends. solo is lame-o.


The thing is, I don't think the game is completely terrible - it's just disappointing. I was expecting it to be a rich, awe inspiring sci fi universe with the same trancending attributes of, say, Mass Effect. I wanted to be sucked in and immersed, but it's just filled with empty promise and an empty world.

It's repetitive and the story is seemingly non existent if you choose it to be.

It's hard not to compare it to Mass Effect, it's similar in many ways as far as traveling and exploring the universe goes, but it doesn't suck you in the same. Mass Effect was an unforgettable experience that I'll never erase from my mind - the story, the music, the atmosphere, the sense of wonder, the mechanics. Destiny just never hits any of these notes on a grand scale, with the exception of the music perhaps. On a different note I was also hoping for the cooperative experience of Borderlands, but again it just doesn't get it right.

The competitive multiplayer is also sub par.

It's a playable game, just not the escapism I was hoping for. I was hoping for a sci fi masterpiece and instead got a game that will be forgotten after the rest of the winter's releases.

Just my


----------



## wthenshaw

A friend of mine said it was:

"Better than Halo, probably"

Whatever that's supposed to mean.

She is a girl though so


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> A friend of mine said it was:
> 
> "Better than Halo, probably"
> 
> Whatever that's supposed to mean.
> 
> She is a girl though so


Probably is better than Halo: Reach. But then that _was_ Bungie's own attempt at obliterating the franchise before passing the torch onto 343i. Still reeling from the damage that game did to the gameplay mechanics, story and community. You know a game was bad when pretty much every gameplay addition is then removed from later games (such as will be in the Master Chief Collection and Halo 5: Guardians apparently). Halo 4 suffered almost catastrophically thanks to Bungie's wacky additions that 343i didn't initially want to remove.

But I could talk for weeks about Halo. It's by far my favourite gaming franchise and the only thing still pinning me to consoles it seems.

Loving the progress btw, very envious of all the photos. I just wish I had a space to keep a little studio setup going, it makes such a big difference even using basic stuff. I have occasional access to such a space, but as a result I don't get to practice and fine tune the photography itself enough to suit it.


----------



## Jeronbernal

One thing I do like about destiny is riding the sparrow, I've always enjoyed controlling the vehicles in bungie games.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The thing is, I don't think the game is completely terrible - it's just disappointing. I was expecting it to be a rich, awe inspiring sci fi universe with the same trancending attributes of, say, Mass Effect. I wanted to be sucked in and immersed, but it's just filled with empty promise and an empty world.
> 
> It's repetitive and the story is seemingly non existent if you choose it to be.
> 
> It's hard not to compare it to Mass Effect, it's similar in many ways as far as traveling and exploring the universe goes, but it doesn't suck you in the same. *Mass Effect was an unforgettable experience that I'll never erase from my mind - the story, the music, the atmosphere, the sense of wonder, the mechanics.* Destiny just never hits any of these notes on a grand scale, with the exception of the music perhaps. On a different note I was also hoping for the cooperative experience of Borderlands, but again it just doesn't get it right.
> 
> The competitive multiplayer is also sub par.
> 
> It's a playable game, just not the escapism I was hoping for. I was hoping for a sci fi masterpiece and instead got a game that will be forgotten after the rest of the winter's releases.
> 
> Just my


This has destroyed the gaming experience of many other game titles for me. Epic story telling will trump everything else for me. No matter how awesome the grapics may be, if it doesn't pull me in and make me feel like the character I'm playing, then it fails in the experience realm.
If you didn't like ME, then you failed to play it the way it was meant to be played IMO


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> This has destroyed the gaming experience of many other game titles for me. Epic story telling will trump everything else for me. No matter how awesome the grapics may be, if it doesn't pull me in and make me feel like the character I'm playing, then it fails in the experience realm.
> If you didn't like ME, then you failed to play it the way it was meant to be played IMO


Everyone has in their mind, a top 5-10 games of all time, and for me personally Mass Effect 2 is the greatest game ever made. It improved on all of the gameplay flaws of the first game and that, combined with the evolution of the story, created an end result that affected me in a way no other game, movie, or other medium ever had before - or has since.


----------



## Wiz766

You are 10000% correct. I LOVE that game so much


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Everyone has in their mind, a top 5-10 games of all time, and for me personally Mass Effect 2 is the greatest game ever made. It improved on all of the gameplay flaws of the first game and that, combined with the evolution of the story, created an end result that affected me in a way no other game, movie, or other medium ever had before - or has since.


I agree some what mass effect 2 was amazing but i found myself missing the inventory system and upgrade system of the first game well through the last one... but they definately did the rest stunningly well... no qualms there..


----------



## Buehlar

Right there with you guys...
You must play the trilogy and carry you character over, complete all sidequest and DLC for the best impact... If you don't shed a tear or two by the end mission, then play it over.

I long for another experience like that.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Everyone has in their mind, a top 5-10 games of all time, and for me personally Mass Effect 2 is the greatest game ever made. It improved on all of the gameplay flaws of the first game and that, combined with the evolution of the story, created an end result that affected me in a way no other game, movie, or other medium ever had before - or has since.


Suicide Mission for best music ever









also which class did you like best? IMO, vanguard is king


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Everyone has in their mind, a top 5-10 games of all time, and for me personally Mass Effect 2 is the greatest game ever made. It improved on all of the gameplay flaws of the first game and that, combined with the evolution of the story, created an end result that affected me in a way no other game, movie, or other medium ever had before - or has since.


I finished Mass Efect 2 three times - great universe


----------



## wthenshaw

Never played a mass effect game.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Never played a mass effect game.


Whaaa? Then Doo-eet...naow!


----------



## SilkyZ

I love the ME series. Really one of the best series to come out in recent memory. ME2 was the best, but I liked that ME3 was more action-y as it was the climax to the series and how open and slow ME1 was since it was more about exploration and discovery.

BRB, off to replay the series for a 4th time!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Never played a mass effect game.


GET OUT NOW!!!...... and go buy the trilogy


----------



## Jameswalt1

@imersa and Parvum are doing a giveaway here on OCN of one of those extremely rare NVIDIA 3 way Sli bridges!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1512783/super-rare-nvidia-3-way-sli-bridge-forum-only-giveaway#post_22847366


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @imersa and Parvum are doing a giveaway here on OCN of one of those extremely rare NVIDIA 3 way Sli bridges!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512783/super-rare-nvidia-3-way-sli-bridge-forum-only-giveaway#post_22847366


Entered thanks


----------



## Buehlar

Oh...nice! +rep


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Never played a mass effect game.


Same. I'm waiting for EA to finally bring the third to Steam before I pick any of them up. Might be waiting a while but that's life.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Same. I'm waiting for EA to finally bring the third to Steam before I pick any of them up. Might be waiting a while but that's life.


might be forever, i don't think EA has any intention to bring it to Steam unless its going to bundle 1,2,&3 as a special edition once 4 is announced. (if that happens, i might just gift 1&2 out to buy the set!)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> might be forever, i don't think EA has any intention to bring it to Steam unless its going to bundle 1,2,&3 as a special edition once 4 is announced. (if that happens, i might just gift 1&2 out to buy the set!)


Such is probably the likeliest thing, since a number of recent ea titles haven't been released on Steam. It's a pity, but its also their product. Odds are I'll buy it eventually but I'm not much of a fan of Origin, and I already have two dozen games sitting and wIting for attention thar I should actually play ^-^;;;


----------



## RexTempus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @imersa and Parvum are doing a giveaway here on OCN of one of those extremely rare NVIDIA 3 way Sli bridges!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512783/super-rare-nvidia-3-way-sli-bridge-forum-only-giveaway#post_22847366


Need one that'll fit in this S2.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Same. I'm waiting for EA to finally bring the third to Steam before I pick any of them up. Might be waiting a while but that's life.


I played ME1, and ME2 is on my backlog, bought on physical disc because it was cheap and with the bonus tin. Though like you I prefer to have all my games organized as Steam games. They just look pretty... empty as non-Steam links to games. But I'm afraid ME3 will remain Origin exclusive.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I played ME1, and ME2 is on my backlog, bought on physical disc because it was cheap and with the bonus tin. Though like you I prefer to have all my games organized as Steam games. They just look pretty... empty as non-Steam links to games. But I'm afraid ME3 will remain Origin exclusive.


Unfortunately, I doubt EA will release another title on Steam while they have their own semi-functioning platform. Which sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Unfortunately, I doubt EA will release another title on Steam while they have their own semi-functioning platform. Which sucks, but it is what it is.


Agreed. Thankfully the trilogy isn't that expensive on Origin, and it even goes on sale on occasion but still. At least Origin doesn't make you re-login every 48 hours nowadays ^-^


----------



## Jameswalt1

Sorry for the lack of updates, I was busy over the weekend. But I've been working on the ssd, psu and fan graphics designs and planning the build while waiting for the case.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates, I was busy over the weekend. But I've been working on the ssd, psu and fan graphics designs and planning the build while waiting for the case.


I am surprisingly okay with this.









As long as updated keep coming, I'll be happy.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates, I was busy over the weekend. But I've been working on the ssd, psu and fan graphics designs and planning the build while waiting for the case.


Can't wait to see those pictures.







You received the teaser pics or it's on your way?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I am surprisingly okay with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as updated keep coming, I'll be happy.


Im not even mad about it either.


----------



## Wanou

I just grabbed a Silhouette Cameo with Vinyl starter bundle @ $219 free shipping/no tax on Overstock.com.
Thank you mate for the tut, i'll try to apply myself on my next build !


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I just grabbed a Silhouette Cameo with Vinyl starter bundle @ $219 free shipping/no tax on Overstock.com.
> Thank you mate for the tut, i'll try to apply myself on my next build !


Awesome deal dude!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Very exciting news - I got word that Parvum is cutting the case today and should be with me next week


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Very exciting news - I got word that Parvum is cutting the case today and should be with me next week


I am very curious how it will design, as together add up all the elements of design motifs AW, I'm waiting impatiently!


----------



## pathfindercod

UGH! Impatiently waiting for sure.









It took me 3 months to get my system done. But your build cant for fast enough for me James!


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Very exciting news - I got word that Parvum is cutting the case today and should be with me next week


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*


I see what you did there


----------



## Jameswalt1

@imersa

Back at you!!!!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> @imersa
> 
> Back at you!!!!


Exactly what I was about to write


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The old "cutting it today" line.......a classic.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The old "cutting it today" line.......a classic.


LOL


----------



## catbuster

We want pictures RAWR


----------



## imersa

Don't worry I plan to get photos posted or over to James tomorrow (GMT).

I got some of the manufacturing process to give you all a nice insight and look around the warehouse


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Don't worry I plan to get photos posted or over to James tomorrow (GMT).
> 
> I got some of the manufacturing process to give you all a nice insight and look around the warehouse


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Don't worry I plan to get photos posted or over to James tomorrow (GMT).
> 
> I got some of the manufacturing process to give you all a nice insight and look around the warehouse


Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## 96halx

I am oh so patiently waiting for pictures to see all of the wonderful things







...uh, er, oh so patiently waiting


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I've often heard patience is a virtue...... but I'm not feeling virtuous lol


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *96halx*
> 
> I am oh so patiently waiting for pictures to see all of the wonderful things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...uh, er, oh so patiently waiting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've often heard patience is a virtue...... but I'm not feeling virtuous lol


+1000 these


----------



## imersa

Photos with a slight delay because....


----------



## Wanou

That's a good reason !


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Photos with a slight delay because....


As far as excuses you, that's a pretty good one.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Photos with a slight delay because....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I must say that it's an awesome reason! BTW could you grab me 4 980 please? And of course create a custom Parvum to house them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> As far as excuses you, that's a pretty good one.


100% Agreed


----------



## Jameswalt1

Tonight I installed the Swiftech block on the motherboard. I also shortened and sleeved the LED wires for the block so it's the perfect length when attached to the board. You can also see that I have painted the I/O shield a sleek black, as well as the ram sinks and block. Note the orientation of the block...









Also I'd like to mention the ease of installing the block, Swiftech did a really good job with the mounting mechanism - very solid and all one piece.


----------



## ccRicers

That looks real nasty.. in a good way


----------



## Kranik

That looks gorgeous James!


----------



## niklot1981

Oh, very nice form, super-presented, great job!


----------



## Buehlar

Aggressive looking machinery on them blocks. Looks military...perfect for war theme


----------



## mAs81

That block really looks ready for war


----------



## imersa

Yeah that combo looks amazing. Nice to see a good mixture of hardware/companies to gain a great over all look. Rather than JUST sticking to one company.


----------



## akira749

It looks wonderful James!

Also, i really like the tiny little sleeved cable!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Yeah that combo looks amazing. Nice to see a good mixture of hardware/companies to gain a great over all look. Rather than JUST sticking to one company.


Yup.










Its about the overall look,not just bombing with the fanboy 'choice of the moment'.


----------



## sinnedone

Looking real good! Not really a fan of that particular block looks wise, but definitely looks nice there.


----------



## Wiz766

Ooooh lala


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!



Some snaps arrived from @imersa at Parvum Systems! I've not included all of them, just enough of a teaser for the case design I sent to him and the first cut panel... Needless to say it's looking epic. This build WILL outdo the Titanfall build









I think the 4th pic is their coffee maker.


----------



## Wiz766

Please stop, in a good way. I am drooling all over my uniform right now...








Super stoked for this.


----------



## JambonJovi

Too much!


----------



## RexTempus

Stop it.


----------



## mAs81

It looks great!

You can almost get a glimpse of it on the first pic


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## Jameswalt1

To pass the time I might as well give my recently acquired x99 stuff a bit of a test run...


----------



## Wiz766

Waaaaaaaaaaaaat!


----------



## Buehlar

What..no quad test? Run those beasts too!


----------



## Wiz766

James...do you have something you can throw them in so I can atleast see what a dream looks like in a computer?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> To pass the time I might as well give my recently acquired x99 stuff a bit of a test run...


What is this sorcery? Who has a home phone anymore?


----------



## Gilles3000




----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> What is this sorcery? Who has a home phone anymore?


What is a home phone?? Please explain.. I confused.

BTW, I just fell over my chair when I saw the dual Titan Zs


----------



## Wiz766

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SLOPOKE

OH MY GAAAAWD..... this is going to be epic!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Working on it now, had some issues with my pci-e riser cables, but I'm about to get started with some benching... The 5960x is a beast, right now it's at 4.6 on air and it just tears through everything.


----------



## seross69

Oh u making me want so much


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Working on it now, had some issues with my pci-e riser cables, but I'm about to get started with some benching... The 5960x is a beast, right now it's at 4.6 on air and it just tears through everything.


They are absolute monsteres... I mean really dude.. I got mine running at 4.8 and it drops 22k in 3dmark on physX lol


----------



## sinnedone

"Where'd all this white stuff come from????"

^^^^That's what I said after I saw the Dual Titan Z's

Should I even mention how awesome the hardware is on your build.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*


this, so much!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are some quick results from the fun. The 5960x is at 4.6, the Z's are at +175/125. Pretty impressive on air, can't wait to get them wet









That's the end of me being so off topic here


----------



## seross69

i am so jelly


----------



## timerwin63

@Jameswalt1 It's my understanding that you have dual-slot I/O brackets for these?

Edit: Oh, wait. They have the same I/O as basically every Nvidia card. Never mind.


----------



## Buehlar

Whoa.... 7th on air?

Probably take over 1st on water...or very close to it.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here are some quick results from the fun. The 5960x is at 4.6, the Z's are at +175/125. Pretty impressive on air, can't wait to get them wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the end of me being so off topic here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"On air," he says about the processor. I'm pretty sure that's a CM Hyper 212+. That's going to be one monster of a chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Whoa.... 7th on air?
> 
> Probably take over 1st on water...or very close to it.


1

I don't think he'll be able to push off those top two scores. And once 980s really start popping up, these scores will be wiped off the board completely. Hell, Kingpin had one of them at 2Ghz during the Game24 event...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> @Jameswalt1 It's my understanding that you have dual-slot I/O brackets for these?
> 
> Edit: Oh, wait. They have the same I/O as basically every Nvidia card. Never mind.


The waterblocks will make them dual slot, stock like in the picture they are 3 slot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Whoa.... 7th on air?
> 
> Probably take over 1st on water...or very close to it.


Not once more people get 5960x's and quad 980's and LN2, those folks are always on top. I'm just having fun


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn these pics looks amazing


----------



## Jameswalt1

A couple more pics just because you are all so nice...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn am speechless


----------



## FrancisJF

Hmmm I need bench case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> To pass the time I might as well give my recently acquired x99 stuff a bit of a test run...


whats that bench case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> A couple more pics just because you are all so nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Hmmm I need bench case
> whats that bench case?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_1267&products_id=39120

Very mobile and solid, inexpensive quick bench


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The waterblocks will make them dual slot, stock like in the picture they are 3 slot
> Not once more people get 5960x's and quad 980's and LN2, those folks are always on top. I'm just having fun


I meant more importantly the I/O brackets, not the I/O on the cards themselves. You could use basically any 650 Ti or 750 Ti and up bracket that used to be on a card with reference I/O on them, though.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I meant more importantly the I/O brackets, not the I/O on the cards themselves. You could use basically any 650 Ti or 750 Ti and up bracket that used to be on a card with reference I/O on them, though.


Gotcha, correct


----------



## ccRicers

(delete)


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks stunning


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> A couple more pics just because you are all so nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absotively (shh, it's a word) magnificent acrylic work from Parvum, as usual. This is turning out to be a phenomenal build.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here are some quick results from the fun. The 5960x is at 4.6, the Z's are at +175/125. Pretty impressive on air, can't wait to get them wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the end of me being so off topic here
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok, stop cheating james... not cool :-D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> A couple more pics just because you are all so nice...


I can't be the only one that immediately felt like this should be from a transformer!


----------



## No Hands 55

Looks awesome! Makes me want parvum with all these customs you do


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, stop cheating james... not cool :-D
> I can't be the only one that immediately felt like this should be from a transformer!


Agreed


----------



## ledzepp3

I just got these pants too







James, you're mean.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Lookin definitely great! Keep up the work!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I just got these pants too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James, you're mean.


Pics or it didn't happen... Oh wait, actually you can keep those pics to yourself


----------



## pathfindercod

Is that aluminum ??


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Is that aluminum ??


Silver acrylic, I believe.


----------



## Buehlar

Acrylic, but it does look like an alloy.
Beautiful design James!








Parvum does some fantastic work with their cases!


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> *Pics or it didn't happen...* Oh wait, actually you can keep those pics to yourself


Well someone's bold.


----------



## Krulani

I'm a little confused. Is this still going to be a Parvum ITX build? That incredible looking front piece looks like the standard Matx size, and those 2 Titan Z's certainly wouldn't fit.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Behold the Atlas RM650 power supply!

This Corsair PSU was an absolute pleasure to take apart and the stickers came right off with no residue. Turns out the fan is absolutely perfect for the build too.







Here's the template I created in Silhouette Studio:



Here's layer 1:



Here's layer 2:



Here's layer 3:



Here's layer 4:



Here's layer 2 for the fan. The first layer was just a dark grey circle:



Here's layer 3 for the fan:



Here's the finished power supply:


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the Atlas RM650 power supply!
> 
> This Corsair PSU was an absolute pleasure to take apart and the stickers came right off with no residue. Turns out the fan is absolutely perfect for the build too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the template I created in Silhouette Studio:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's layer 1:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's layer 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's layer 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's layer 4:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's layer 2 for the fan. The first layer was just a dark grey circle:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's layer 3 for the fan:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the finished power supply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absolutely stunning.







Keep up the good work, man!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Bonus prize for the person that can name the font used for the "RM650"...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Well someone's bold.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'm a little confused. Is this still going to be a Parvum ITX build? That incredible looking front piece looks like the standard Matx size, and those 2 Titan Z's certainly wouldn't fit.


Those Z's are for another build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work, man!


Thanks!


----------



## roflcopter159

Your attention to detail is honestly astounding. The fact that you took the time to design and put vinyl on a fan in a psu that likely will never be seen except in this build log is amazing!









Keep up the great work! Detail like this is why you are probably my favorite modder on here.


----------



## curly haired boy

dude, you're drumming up a ton of sales for vinyl cutters


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> dude, you're drumming up a ton of sales for vinyl cutters


Agreed! I wasn't considering one a while back, but I sure am now...


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Bonus prize for the person that can name the font used for the "RM650"...


Comic Sans?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Comic Sans?


Haha almost zepp









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> dude, you're drumming up a ton of sales for vinyl cutters


I want free vinyl now


----------



## FlyingSolo

Your works are always amazing


----------



## mAs81

That's the sexiest RM PSU I've ever seen


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> That's the sexiest RM PSU I've ever seen


it's those little details indeed. makes it look sweet/ good job james!


----------



## Buehlar

Yep...James has made me want to purchase a vinyl cutter too! I shouldn't be watching such pron


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Bonus prize for the person that can name the font used for the "RM650"...


The RM looks like it could be from the DIN family or maybe Azbuka.

The numbers I can't place, reminds somewhat of the numbers from football/rugby jerseys.

_Edit: just alt-tabbed back here to my post... and it struck me: the "_RM_" of this forum looks similar too ... it's Verdana._


----------



## iBored

My dear sir! Could I have the sticker template too?
I wanna do something similar to my RM850







Pretty please!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The RM looks like it could be from the DIN family or maybe Azbuka.
> 
> The numbers I can't place, reminds somewhat of the numbers from football/rugby jerseys.
> 
> _Edit: just alt-tabbed back here to my post... and it struck me: the "_RM_" of this forum looks similar too ... it's Verdana._


It's technaically the Nvidia GeForce font variant
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> My dear sir! Could I have the sticker template too?
> I wanna do something similar to my RM850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty please!


This template is specific to this build (fonts/logo), but I could easily make you a new one of your choice - did you get a silhouette cutter?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's technaically the Nvidia GeForce font variant


Lol, now that you say it, it's so obvious









It's a pretty cool font for product numbers


----------



## niklot1981

James fantastic job, a high level of work, craftsmanship of the highest quality, congratulates creativity!

for Fans:


----------



## imersa

Very simple but effective PSU mod. Great work... now cannot wait for the case to land!


----------



## ccRicers

That's one sexy PSU.

The Geforce font reminds me of the Positec font (sample text is fitting lol)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Very simple but effective PSU mod. Great work... now cannot wait for the case to land!


You and me both








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Lol, now that you say it, it's so obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty cool font for product numbers


Yeah it worked perfect for the theme, I went through at least a dozen fonts.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> You and me both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it worked perfect for the theme, I went through at least a dozen fonts.


Where'd you get the entire font? I'd love to use it for some laser engraving on my scratch build.

Edit: Never mind, found it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

One update, nothing major. I'm switching fans and ordered some Noiseblocker Multiframe's 1800rpm. Aesthetically they will fit the build better. The enemax fans were too harsh looking from the side of the frame for the build and the blade finish didn't go well. I will find a use for them somewhere else. Multiframes are one of my favorite fans in general.

I'm also working on tinting the AW logo on the water block so it isn't so in-your-face white.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Where'd you get the entire font? I'd love to use it for some laser engraving on my scratch build.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, found it.


Let me know, I can send you the file.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> One update, nothing major. I'm switching fans and ordered some Noiseblocker Multiframe's 1800rpm. Aesthetically they will fit the build better. The enemax fans were too harsh looking from the side of the frame for the build and the blade finish didn't go well. I will find a use for them somewhere else. Multiframes are one of my favorite fans in general.
> 
> I'm also working on tinting the AW logo on the water block so it isn't so in-your-face white.
> Let me know, I can send you the file.


Thanks. Unrelated to the logo, related to fans, did you ever find out how they fit on the rad? I'm still curious, as the slim profile would be great for my next build, but I want to know if they'd fit trimmed fans.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Thanks. Unrelated to the logo, related to fans, did you ever find out how they fit on the rad? I'm still curious, as the slim profile would be great for my next build, but I want to know if they'd fit trimmed fans.


I'm sorry I never really tried yet, I'll look at it for you


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm sorry I never really tried yet, I'll look at it for you


Thanks, man!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Thanks, man!


PM me exactly what I should check and what to measure when you get a sec


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> PM me exactly what I should check and what to measure when you get a sec


It's little things like this that James does which makes following his build just so much better. Thanks for helping out the little guys brother!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> It's little things like this that James does which makes following his build just so much better. Thanks for helping out the little guys brother!


I have noticed that James is extremely helpful whenever he can be. A+ member


----------



## Shoultz101

Decided to stop lurking make an account. Sub-a-dub-dub!



Amazing work James! I'm a fan of Robocop and Parvum Titanfall. This project is looking top notch!


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Subbed.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!



Replacement fans came. I think these will fit better with the aesthetics of the build. Also received a lovely power switch for the build


----------



## cpachris

I used the multi-frames on the BBBB. Awesome fans! I found them to be the quietest fan around when I auditioned about 10 different brands.....


----------



## MunneY

What can ya say... I'ma fan


----------



## SLOPOKE

Love the NB fans.... I'm a fan too


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I used the multi-frames on the BBBB. Awesome fans! I found them to be the quietest fan around when I auditioned about 10 different brands.....


Yeah there's 10 of them in the Robocop build - super quiet. One of my favorite fans for sure.


----------



## Cbiss

dos fans doh


----------



## Elyminator

noiseblocker makes excellent fans my rig is full of black silent pro's even at full power they're the quietest things ever at first I wasn't a fan of the transparent blades but it grew on me


----------



## RexTempus

Nice. Those look like 120 versions of the 80s I'm using. If I hadn't done all my measurement and fitting with cougars I might have used those as well. Unfortunately those fractions of millimeters matter.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> noiseblocker makes excellent fans my rig is full of black silent pro's even at full power they're the quietest things ever at first I wasn't a fan of the transparent blades but it grew on me


You can paint them.....


----------



## RexTempus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> You can paint them.....


Don't think I've ever said it to you but as a fellow sooner fan... I drool an embarrassing amount every time I see the BBBB.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> Don't think I've ever said it to you but as a fellow sooner fan... I drool an embarrassing amount every time I see the BBBB.


Lol....Let's root them on to a National Championship this year! Boomer!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> Don't think I've ever said it to you but as a fellow sooner fan... I drool an embarrassing amount every time I see the BBBB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Lol....Let's root them on to a National Championship this year! Boomer!


Hook'um


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> You can paint them.....


that's true but it felt like a waste considering you can hardly see them in my build. plus the just look so slick looking fresh out of the package it's hard to want to mess them up haha


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hook'um


VOLS!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> VOLS!!


No.


----------



## RexTempus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Lol....Let's root them on to a National Championship this year! Boomer!


We've got a shot. The playoff will help to curb that SEC bias a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hook'um


Boo.

P.s. Sorry for derailing the topic James!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> You can paint them.....


That pic is wicked.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fans are excellent, but dust and lint is impossible to remove from those corner pieces


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> VOLS!!


Yeah buddy!


Also, loving the work in here. Looking...


----------



## NavyChief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Love that power switch! Which brand is it?


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavyChief*
> 
> Love that power switch! Which brand is it?


Modmytoys switches. 22mm only _and_ they come in green









Click


----------



## NavyChief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Modmytoys switches. 22mm only _and_ they come in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click


Thx


----------



## deliciousness

Decided to stop lurking and create an account. Sub-a-dubba-dub!
Also, sorry to hear James lost MOTM by four votes. Noooo!







Congrats to Gardnerphotos anyway:thumb:


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deliciousness*
> 
> Decided to stop lurking and create an account. Sub-a-dubba-dub!
> Also, sorry to hear James lost MOTM by four votes. Noooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Gardnerphotos anyway:thumb:


Both builds were amazing. Should've been tie or something


----------



## deliciousness

Maybe you can nominate so hard it does it twice


----------



## Wiz766

More teaser pics? Maybe even of the x99/Titan Z deal you got going on?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the SSD...


----------



## No Hands 55

You're a wizard James!


----------



## timerwin63

Beautiful yet again, James. I'm so hyped for the final product.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> You're a wizard James!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here are some quick results from the fun.


James, would you mind giving a quick and dirty review on the X99 Micro? 99.7% sure it's going to be my next motherboard.


----------



## respartan

what kind of futuristic device are you using to make this stuff?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> what kind of futuristic device are you using to make this stuff?


He's using a vinyl cutter, there should be a guide somewhere in either this or the parvum titanfall thread.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> what kind of futuristic device are you using to make this stuff?


RIGHT????


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> RIGHT????


http://www.overclock.net/t/1508863/sponsored-parvum-warfare/440#post_22833886


----------



## akira749

Beautiful job James!

I also like the nice Samsung reminder (at least that's how I see it) by putting 2 small triangles


----------



## mAs81

Great job







the SSD looks so sexy


----------



## Buehlar

Computer art at it's finest


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Beautiful job James!
> 
> I also like the nice Samsung reminder (at least that's how I see it) by putting 2 small triangles


Indeed. Very much intentional


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Indeed. Very much intentional


those are to direct the flow of awesome so the universe doesn't implode when two of the components awesomeness collide in an unintended circumstance....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> James, would you mind giving a quick and dirty review on the X99 Micro? 99.7% sure it's going to be my next motherboard.


Quick and dirty:

Very solid build quality

Stellar aesthetics, basically all black

I/O cover is a plus (although that seems to be the norm with a lot of x99 boards)

Super fast boot time

Excellent bios. I'm a huge fan of the bios on these new evga boards. Love the layout.

Very easy and fast to update bios

Gorgeous splash screen

Nice and simple driver disk without tons of confusing bloatware

Seems to overclock like a beast


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quick and dirty:
> 
> Very solid build quality
> 
> Stellar aesthetics, basically all black
> 
> I/O cover is a plus (although that seems to be the norm with a lot of x99 boards)
> 
> Super fast boot time
> 
> Blue lights on board rather than the usual bright red
> 
> Excellent bios. I'm a huge fan of the bios on these new evga boards. Love the layout.
> 
> Very easy and fast to update bios
> 
> Gorgeous splash screen
> 
> Nice and simple driver disk without tons of confusing bloatware
> 
> Seems to overclock like a beast


SOLD!


----------



## DizZz

Why am I just seeing this...


----------



## Nihaan

It is always a pleasure to check your build log James, amazing work as usual







Everything looks perfect...


----------



## QAKE

Subbed

Some useful informations there
Wanting more pictures


----------



## Shoultz101

Vinyl makes it look oh so pretty! Keep those updates coming Master Modder!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys.

Quick update, the case will be arriving Thursday/Friday and I plan on a nice video and photo-shoot of it this weekend...









@imersa told me a lot of blood, sweat and tears went into it and fulfilling the design, he says "it's amazing" - and given him and Parvum's track record I think this case is going to deliver "amazing" big time.

Going to be a great weekend!

Updates when case arrives...


----------



## Cbiss




----------



## Nihaan

Great news, i cant wait to see it


----------



## timerwin63

Well it's about time! Can't wait for a real vision of the final build.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

If J says its amazing,believe him.

He doesn't blow smoke up your arse.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> If J says its amazing,believe him.
> 
> He doesn't blow smoke up your arse.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> If J says its amazing,believe him.
> 
> He doesn't blow smoke up your arse.
Click to expand...

Yeah,you best deliver now J...........

On another subject,Im still waiting for that plate.....You best setup for stainless for me at this rate.


----------



## Jameswalt1

New build log from Parvum themselves!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516376/parvum-senescentis


----------



## Jameswalt1

Greatness Awaits....

(and no, it's not a PS4)


----------



## Pimphare

Let's see it mayne!


----------



## sinnedone

Is that the case?


----------



## Nihaan

Omg open it already, don't tease us James


----------



## taowulf

It is probably already open and he is busy rolling around naked on it.

I don't need pics of that.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> It is probably already open and he is busy rolling around naked on it.
> 
> I don't need pics of that.


Awe you spoiled my surprise picture roll!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> It is probably already open and he is busy rolling around naked on it.
> 
> I don't need pics of that.


However, we can't blame you, James. Roll naked in the splendor for all of us.


----------



## taowulf

Just to be clear, I was not expressing that he SHOULDN'T roll around naked on it....just that I only want to see what is in the box , not naked James.

Ah-hem. I will go stand quietly in the corner now.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Just to be clear, I was not expressing that he SHOULDN'T roll around naked on it....just that I only want to see what is in the box , not naked James.
> 
> Ah-hem. I will go stand quietly in the corner now.


But dude I'm buff


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> But dude I'm buff


Buff and in the buff <-- Next build name


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> But dude I'm buff


But dude, "dude".


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lol


----------



## Buehlar

"The dude abides"









Jeff Bridges -- The Big Lebowski


----------



## Jameswalt1

Opened it up and inspected the case....

I can say without a doubt, with the exception of perhaps Parvum's own Magnus case, there is zero Parvum case in the world that is more spectacular than this case. @imersa and his partner at Parvum truly outdid themselves with this thing. They took my design and crafted an absolute masterpiece.

I can't wait to share it with you all over the next few days.

If you thought the Titanfall case was beautiful, wait until you see this. It's truly a sight to behold.


----------



## Pimphare

I'm getting pumped/buff now! One handed push ups on a handstand on the back of a horse hurtling over cars and stuff!!


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I'm getting pumped/buff now! One handed push ups on a handstand on the back of a horse hurtling over cars and stuff!!


/\ THIS!!


----------



## Buehlar

^^^Priceless^^^


----------



## MR-e

CHONG E CHONG E CHONG E !!!!!
when i was little, and watched that movie, i wanted to be a karate master.

i actually remember crying to my mum that he cheated and blew chalk dust in his eyes haha


----------



## MunneY

If we don't get an update today its gonna be like this..


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Greatness Awaits....
> 
> (and no, it's not a PS4)


Waiting patiently James ...


----------



## Pimphare

The suspense is killing us Mr.!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Almost done with video.... Will upload soon


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Almost done with video.... Will upload soon


you tease.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> you tease.


So much.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the case. Photo-shoot to follow









Big thanks to @imersa and Parvum for making it happen!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the case. Photo-shoot to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @imersa and Parvum for making it happen!


Wow, that is really an awesome looking case and I can't wait to see this project finished! Love the rotated motherboard layout.









Also, its cool to match a name to a face


----------



## RexTempus

Looks so sick.


----------



## wthenshaw

Incredible looking case, well done Parvum boys!

Cool video James, excellent delivery.


----------



## Clausius

Bit late to the game but iv'e only read the first page and I'm hooked!







Subbed


----------



## Pheozero

Dat case. Dat video. Dat lovely grey and gold. Dat standoff design. Oh man, its too much, someone hold me...

Seriously though, it's amazing looking just like that. Can't wait to see the vinyl work done on it.


----------



## catbuster

Ok this case is BOSS







very unique!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Good job on the video James,very well made.

I did think there might be 'more' to the case but.....its still empty and unfinished so I look forward to how you fill it.
Nice colour palette and that acrylic is very nice to look at. How did the cut edges come out,no need to polish? They do a great job at PARVUM,everything I have had from them has been bang on every time.

They do have a lovely matt grey marble,you should get J to send you a picture of it.


----------



## Gilles3000

That acrylic really is something else, almost looks like semi-liquid metal.

Can't wait to see more


----------



## pafalco

Every new work from parvum is a real progress and brings new ideas, that motherboard tray is awesome !


----------



## mAs81

Wow,Parvum delivered once again!!It really is a beautiful case!!

Great job on the video James,can't wait for the photo shoot









Here's something to celebrate :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pimphare

Beautiful piece of hardware they put together for you! Very professional vid too man! Now it is time to see this thing take off!


----------



## imersa

WOW.. what an amazing way to see the case. We actually test built the case with backing present so never got to see it in the finished state.
But what a video! Production level is amazing mate. Feeling really accomplished after watching that







Great start to a Saturday's overtime at the warehouse!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Ah 'tis himself.









Very professionally executed video James.
Not having a voice like yer man Linus helps too haha.
You're doing the case and the lads at Parvum justice.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Drizztly

Can't wait to see your beautiful pictures of this awesome case!


----------



## akira749

Like I said on Facebook, this is absolutely amazing and gorgeous!


----------



## MunneY

SO MUCH ROOM FOR ACTIVITIES!



Been saving this since you showed me earlier :-D


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks, glad y'all like it!


----------



## Nihaan

God it looks amazing


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> God it looks amazing


Enough about me, what about the case?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Enough about me, what about the case?


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Enough about me, what about the case?


----------



## Wolfsbora

I got out the glowsticks, took my shirtoff, popped some X and danced to the build part of your vid. Tooootally kidding of course. I can't even imagine the time that went into designing and customizing those panels!! Well done, James & Parvum Systems!! Absolutely stellar.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Pics of case inbound T-minus 2hrs...


----------



## Buehlar

Video was excellent!!


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Pics of case inbound T-minus 2hrs...


I am impatiently waiting for pics.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here are the photos of the case. Vinyl work later of course.

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## ccRicers

And here I thought I had to wait another hour, then suddenly *pictures! dozens of them!*

Looks really sick!


----------



## Pimphare

Reverse mATXmITX hmmm... nice little touch with the golden floor accent. This would look awesome with a pci riser if it were a single gpu build(derp). Nonetheless I have no doubts of the awesomeness yet to come.









Edit: I had to review the OP. Got a little mixed up with your upcoming dual titan z build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Reverse mATX hmm... nice little touch with the golden floor accent. This would look awesome with a pci riser if it were a single gpu build. Nonetheless I have no doubts of the awesomeness yet to come.


No riser needed - the bottom of the GPU will be visible through that back window









I/O ports go into the floor.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> No riser needed - the bottom of the GPU will be visible through that back window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I/O ports go into the floor.


Oh shoot, I see what's going on here now lol. Yeah this will definitely be fantastic and unique. Great call on the design of this case!


----------



## FrancisJF

That is one superb case.


----------



## MunneY

I'll assume both


----------



## akira749

Superb photos James!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks gents!

I put a lot of effort into the lighting to make sure I captured on camera all of the visual subtleties that are present in person when looking at it. Light travels through the case in quite a majestic way.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks gents!
> 
> I put a lot of effort into the lighting to make sure I captured on camera all of the visual subtleties that are present in person when looking at it. *Light travels through the case in quite a majestic way*.


May the heavenly light shafts shine down upon thee worthy hardware packed inside!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

fantastic video and pictures.... pure entertainment for all those beholding this thread.


----------



## catbuster




----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Here are the photos of the case. Vinyl work later of course.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy!


This case is just amazing, Ive always been intrigued by Parvum cases and enjoy/respect some of the work done in these cases like your "Parvum Titanfall" and other members builds in the "OCN Parvum Systems Owners Club" but as far as ever owning them, the front panels, the layouts and especially the flat matte colors just didn't do it for me. Seeing this case assembled with the Amazing layout, Amazing color of the gloss acrylic, and the option of custom designs makes me second guess my decision waiting on the caselabs X2. I think Parvum might see my business in the near future!

Back on topic tho, been following this build since the creation of this thread and its nothing less then amazing! I honestly think this build is going to shame the Parvum Titanfall build, keep up the good work James!


----------



## Goofy Flow

Nice photo effect


----------



## meeps

hey james - not sure if someone's asked this yet but what song did you use in the video?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> hey james - not sure if someone's asked this yet but what song did you use in the video?


It's Gravity by Parker & Hanson


----------



## curly haired boy

that acrylic is just creamy


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> hey james - not sure if someone's asked this yet but what song did you use in the video?
> 
> 
> 
> It's Gravity by Parker & Hanson
Click to expand...

of course it has to be on the Anjunabeats label - that hits a sore spot


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> This case is just amazing, Ive always been intrigued by Parvum cases and enjoy/respect some of the work done in these cases like your "Parvum Titanfall" and other members builds in the "OCN Parvum Systems Owners Club" but as far as ever owning them, the front panels, the layouts and especially the flat matte colors just didn't do it for me. Seeing this case assembled with the Amazing layout, Amazing color of the gloss acrylic, and the option of custom designs makes me second guess my decision waiting on the caselabs X2. I think Parvum might see my business in the near future!
> 
> Back on topic tho, been following this build since the creation of this thread and its nothing less then amazing! I honestly think this build is going to shame the Parvum Titanfall build, keep up the good work James!


Thanks, yeah I agree this will definitely top the Titanfall build, which is something I didn't think would happen going into this build - this was originally going to be a small, quick, themed build but quickly escalated to something far more grandiose









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> of course it has to be on the Anjunabeats label - that hits a sore spot


I skipped the last few Anjunabeats annual releases they were sub par, but the new Anjunabeats 11 is pretty fantastic. The earlier Anjunabeats 1-7 were awesome.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> of course it has to be on the Anjunabeats label - that hits a sore spot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I skipped the last few Anjunabeats annual releases they were sub par, but the new Anjunabeats 11 is pretty fantastic. The earlier Anjunabeats 1-7 were awesome.


This ^^

If i were you, I would try volume 11


----------



## sinnedone

Very nice job on the video and pictures!









Did you design the cutouts and recess shapes or was that done over at parvum?

Vinyl going in the recessed parts?

How would the edges look if they were fully polished? Have you considered doing that?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Very nice job on the video and pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you design the cutouts and recess shapes or was that done over at parvum?
> 
> Vinyl going in the recessed parts?
> 
> How would the edges look if they were fully polished? Have you considered doing that?


I sent them a drawn designs for all sides that included the recessed areas, and yes with the intention of laying vinyl in them - of which the process has begun...

I actually like the contrast of the edges being matte, it gives some dimension to the layers


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I sent them a drawn designs for all sides that included the recessed areas, and yes with the intention of laying vinyl in them - of which the process has begun...
> 
> I actually like the contrast of the edges being matte, it gives some dimension to the layers


Ah nice.









Agree with the contrast of the edges, was just wondering where you are headed and if you tried it.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> of course it has to be on the Anjunabeats label - that hits a sore spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I skipped the last few Anjunabeats annual releases they were sub par, but the new Anjunabeats 11 is pretty fantastic. The earlier Anjunabeats 1-7 were awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ^^
> 
> If i were you, I would try volume 11
Click to expand...

might give it a try - my brother gave the same suggestion - i just stopped listening to all those artists because they tend to remind me of someone unpleasant.... if you get my gist

but otherwise, loving the build james! sorry for taking this OT!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps*
> 
> might give it a try - my brother gave the same suggestion - i just stopped listening to all those artists because they tend to remind me of someone unpleasant.... if you get my gist
> 
> but otherwise, loving the build james! sorry for taking this OT!


You're Never off topic in my log if it's to do with movies or music


----------



## pathfindercod

Speechless.... This takes PC building to a whole new level, James.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Working on case graphics..


----------



## Pimphare

Robocop is going to get tired of whoring himself out to all of these other builds.


----------



## mAs81

Great quality pics once again James , the case is phenomenal









I really like graphics so far,where are you planning on putting them??


----------



## Jeronbernal

Yeah, the graphics look great James!

too bad i posted my silhouette in the market XD i wish i could keep it, maybe when i get some more money together i'll get one again! probably one of the best buys i've had in a long time! vinyl can definitely make alot of things nicer!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Yeah, the graphics look great James!
> 
> too bad i posted my silhouette in the market XD i wish i could keep it, maybe when i get some more money together i'll get one again! probably one of the best buys i've had in a long time! vinyl can definitely make alot of things nicer!


if I hsf to guess is going in the shield shaped recess in the front?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if I hsf to guess is going in the shield shaped recess in the front?


Correct. I have the case exterior 90% done. The reason I'm doing it first is because I removed many of the panels to do the work, which I can't really do when all of the components are installed, especially the front, back and top.

It's looking amazing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's to give everyone an idea of how the Titan Black w/ Swiftech block sits behind the back window. I suppose there's a sneak peek at how the exterior graphics are coming too.That's one gorgeous block @BramSLI1!


----------



## Buehlar

Oh my...love the layout


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Sweet... Nice color pallet for this build.


----------



## ccRicers

Those are some sweet custom blocks


----------



## Pimphare

The cpu and gpu blocks are really going to compliment the whole military aspect of the theme. Looking good!


----------



## mAs81

The swiftech blocks look really amazing, I like their style


----------



## niklot1981

I am very impressed James ... I like the clinical aspect of your photo


----------



## curly haired boy

loving the flipped orientation!


----------



## roflcopter159

I feel like I've missed so much of this and I've only missed a few days! That swiftech (?) block looks awesome in those two windows







Keep the progress coming


----------



## NavyChief

James, what lighting setup do you use when taking your amazing photos (i.e. 3-point lighting equipment, etc)?


----------



## Shoultz101

You're right. That door mat is great! Move that ugly box out of the way so I can soak in the greatness!










No really..Super excited about that case containing cardboard box.


----------



## Shoultz101

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the photos of the case. Vinyl work later of course.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn your builds just keeps getting more amazing with every builds you do.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavyChief*
> 
> James, what lighting setup do you use when taking your amazing photos (i.e. 3-point lighting equipment, etc)?


Pretty sure its something Similar to this for the lights

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005HFAXIC/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005HFAXIC&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=PTJK6QWUTDQAGJPE

and this for his backdrop paper

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002ER2YQ/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0002ER2YQ&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=TC2QXM7WM4WPES2Q

And here would be the stands for the backdrop.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E6GRHBO/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00E6GRHBO&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=7CLQPCTV6GSZNCQ7


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Aw....

Can you not whip the vinyl out of those slots and rub the mill marks out?

Looking good tho.


----------



## mega killer

when james do it he know how to do it:thumb:


----------



## Flamso

Woooooooow. Holy... That's the most beautiful case I've seen. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Aw....
> 
> Can you not whip the vinyl out of those slots and rub the mill marks out?
> 
> Looking good tho.


The real question is, how ocd are ya? It does appear to be more noticeable with the gold vinyl but I won't knock off any points for that. Maybe doubling up on the vinyl or using a thicker vinyl to overcome this minor _blemish_ if you will. I'd be concerned with scratching the acrylic trying to "rub" that out though.

All in all looking great! Keep them updates rolling!


----------



## coelacanth

Great stuff. Really enjoying the log.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Aw....
> 
> Can you not whip the vinyl out of those slots and rub the mill marks out?
> 
> Looking good tho.
> 
> 
> 
> The real question is, how ocd are ya? It does appear to be more noticeable with the gold vinyl but I won't knock off any points for that. *Maybe doubling up on the vinyl* or using a thicker vinyl to overcome this minor _blemish_ if you will. I'd be concerned with scratching the acrylic trying to "rub" that out though.
> 
> All in all looking great! Keep them updates rolling!
Click to expand...

......Will make it look worse.

A small block and 1200 grit paper will smooth those right out and will enhance the end result.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> ......Will make it look worse.
> 
> A small block and 1200 grit paper will smooth those right out and will enhance the end result.


Yeah that'd totally work.







And a steady non-shaking hand ofcourse lol. Which I don't believe James would have that problem considering the small intricate details he's displayed thus far.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Aw....
> 
> Can you not whip the vinyl out of those slots and rub the mill marks out?
> 
> Looking good tho.


That would definitely take alot of time doing by hand. The block would have to be thumb sized lol.

That does bring up the question though, how much variance is between the highest and the lowest points in the machined sections?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> That would definitely take alot of time doing by hand. The block would have to be thumb sized lol.
> 
> That does bring up the question though, how much variance is between the highest and the lowest points in the machined sections?


It's like 0.2mm at most, hardly anything. Idea is noted, however honestly the marks are barely noticeable so I may or may not do it.

Quick update:

1. Graphics are 100% done on the exterior and it looks incredible.

2. I started planning for the loop and a couple of notes came up:

a) I may ditch the ram waterblock for the purpose of a clean loop. I would still keep the bitspower heatsinks however as they are super clean looking. The holes of the block are just too close to the ports on the CPU block in its 90 degree orientation - which is not changeable for reasons of the blocks light.

b) The floor is too much of a golden opportunity to take advantage of, so I'll be doing some drilling and ordering some gold bitspower fillports









c) I will be doing push pull on the front 240, there's room for it, doesn't make sense not to.

d) I need to modify the I/O shroud on the motherboard - the GPU backplate hits it to the point of impossible installation. May be as simple as widening the holes.

e) Cables may need to go in first before mounting the motherboard and GPU, because of the epic cable routing through the back of the motherboard









d) It's the most fun I've had with a case ever









3. I'll do more video updates, I had fun with the last one and everyone seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Pimphare

Great!! Glad you're enjoying it. I'm having fun watching things unfold. Pictures are nice and videos are awesomer! Well..when there of high quality such as yours. Don't get yourself put in the doghouse now with all of the time you're devoting to this build for our entertainment.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's like 0.2mm at most, hardly anything. Idea is noted, however honestly the marks are barely noticeable so I may or may not do it.
> 
> Quick update:
> 
> 1. Graphics are 100% done on the exterior and it looks incredible.
> 
> 2. I started planning for the loop and a couple of notes came up:
> 
> a) I may ditch the ram waterblock for the purpose of a clean loop. I would still keep the bitspower heatsinks however as they are super clean looking. The holes of the block are just too close to the ports on the CPU block in its 90 degree orientation - which is not changeable for reasons of the blocks light.
> 
> b) The floor is too much of a golden opportunity to take advantage of, so I'll be doing some drilling and ordering some gold bitspower fillports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c) I will be doing push pull on the front 240, there's room for it, doesn't make sense not to.
> 
> d) I need to modify the I/O shroud on the motherboard - the GPU backplate hits it to the point of impossible installation. May be as simple as widening the holes.
> 
> e) Cables may need to go in first before mounting the motherboard and GPU, because of the epic cable routing through the back of the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d) It's the most fun I've had with a case ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I'll do more video updates, I had fun with the last one and everyone seemed to enjoy it.


1. No pictures! How dare you! lol









3. Was definitely well done. Not to long, mood music, concise and to the point. Definitely appreciated the vid.


----------



## GZJR

subbed. just cus


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the pictures of the case completed with graphics!


----------



## gdubc

Oh my.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Damn it James.,.. Just stop it already... I think I am going to have to drive up to your house now and take some cases from you, LOL..

Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## FrancisJF




----------



## mAs81

Holy.........


----------



## Buehlar

Mmmmm...yep


----------



## roflcopter159

I'm always amazed by how well you are able to line everything up so perfectly with your vinyl work. How many attempts does it usually take to get it in the exact right spot/spot you want it in? I can't imagine it's very easy...

The case looked awesome without vinyl, but now that you've added it on, it looks even better! Keep up the good work


----------



## sinnedone

Very Very Nice!

Had to clean my desk a little after those pictures.


----------



## Shoultz101

......


----------



## Shoultz101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Holy.........


LMAO! Love this .gif


----------



## curly haired boy

super badass!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> How many attempts does it usually take to get it in the exact right spot/spot you want it in? I can't imagine it's very easy...


That's what she said.


----------



## Shoultz101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That's what she said.


Giggity...


----------



## imersa




----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*


I think that you and I need to talk... James has been speaking highly


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I think that you and I need to talk... James has been speaking highly


Ah he is just being a nice guy







but that sounds fun. Please tell me more.

I see that phase change cooler. That's awesome. I had a custom built unit about 6 years or so ago. Never made it into a 'clean' looking build however:


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pictures of the case completed with graphics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just pooped my pants


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> I just pooped my pants


Haha, reminded me of this.


----------



## GZJR

Didn't know I could drool that much...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks gents, I'll include a mop and bucket next time I guess









Currently waiting on some more fans so I can mount the fans and rads, then I'll mount the motherboard and gpu and start planning the pump position, and of course the loop.

How I usually plan and measure acrylic loops, as well as get a feel for the looks of the loop is by using tons of various crystal link tubes combined with female/female adapters with c47's to make quick long tubes, as well as female/female 90's or 45's to create mock up tube runs between components.

This allows me to get an idea for how the runs look, and a lot of the time gives me exact measurements also for the actual bent or straight tube. The most important part is to get an idea of the visual.

The fans should arrive tomorrow, as well as some gold bitspower fillports for the loop pass throughs. 99% I will be ditching the ram cooler.

Oh I also snagged a gold Bitspower "aqua pipe I" from dazmode for the reservoir return. I looked everywhere for that before previously settling for the black one, but now I got the gold


----------



## taowulf

Wow James.


----------



## Hukkel

Very nice James. You can design like the best. Impressive!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

After some deep thought,I have realized whats bothering me with this...its the fan grills.

James,can you put a fan behind them for me?

Love the graphic work tho,very tidy.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> After some deep thought,I have realized whats bothering me with this...its the fan grills.
> 
> James,can you put a fan behind them for me?
> 
> Love the graphic work tho,very tidy.


I will tonight, the extra fans will come. I've already held a fan behind the front and it looks awesome. What's bothering you? I personally love the grilles (granted I designed them so I'm biased







)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> After some deep thought,I have realized whats bothering me with this...its the fan grills.
> 
> James,can you put a fan behind them for me?
> 
> Love the graphic work tho,very tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> I will tonight, the extra fans will come. I've already held a fan behind the front and it looks awesome. What's bothering you? I personally love the grilles (granted I designed them so I'm biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Its the asymmetrical nature of the grills,I can feel that they will be noisy perhaps and the fan may look a bit odd ....I cant really describe it.

This is no reflection on yourself,I am always looking to improve designs....even if they are not mine. I am with you on the biased tip tho,I am very guilty of that myself!









You know....I thought this looked so boss and I wouldnt be swayed...



Dont mind the crates of vinyl in the background...thats 4 of 9.....


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks gents, I'll include a mop and bucket next time I guess


Don't forget the paper towels.









Seriously though nice work on the vinyl.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its the asymmetrical nature of the grills,I can feel that they will be noisy perhaps and the fan may look a bit odd ....I cant really describe it.
> 
> This is no reflection on yourself,I am always looking to improve designs....even if they are not mine. I am with you on the biased tip tho,I am very guilty of that myself!


I'm feeling pretty good about the design, I will get pics of the fans behind the grills and you can see what you think. I thought it looked awesome during my dry run


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its the asymmetrical nature of the grills,I can feel that they will be noisy perhaps and the fan may look a bit odd ....I cant really describe it.
> 
> This is no reflection on yourself,I am always looking to improve designs....even if they are not mine. I am with you on the biased tip tho,I am very guilty of that myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm feeling pretty good about the design*, I will get pics of the fans behind the grills and you can see what you think. I thought it looked awesome during my dry run
Click to expand...

And so you should.

There is a performance/aesthetics war here,for me anyway. To look good,the fan would have to be high in the grill but that chokes off a good portion of the fan and will no doubt be noisier than a more open design.

Feel free to tell me to shut up,I can be quite critical but you are at a standard where criticism should be a open and 2 way thing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And so you should.
> 
> There is a performance/aesthetics war here,for me anyway. To look good,the fan would have to be high in the grill but that chokes off a good portion of the fan and will no doubt be noisier than a more open design.
> 
> Feel free to tell me to shut up,I can be quite critical but you are at a standard where criticism should be a open and 2 way thing.


Criticism is always invited, it's the key to progression and improvement









Yeah I know what you mean about choking the fan, it's more of an aesthetics thing. For me, in general, aesthetics > performance, but without being too detrimental of course - there's needs to be a balance. Plus this build in particular is purely s showpiece. I'll do a noise check tonight also


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> And so you should.
> 
> There is a performance/aesthetics war here,for me anyway. To look good,the fan would have to be high in the grill but that chokes off a good portion of the fan and will no doubt be noisier than a more open design.
> 
> Feel free to tell me to shut up,I can be quite critical but you are at a standard where criticism should be a open and 2 way thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Criticism is always invited, it's the key to progression and improvement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean about choking the fan, it's more of an aesthetics thing. For me, in general, aesthetics > performance, but without being too detrimental of course - there's needs to be a balance. Plus this build in particular is purely s showpiece. I'll do a noise check tonight also
Click to expand...

Exactly!

I look forward to these pics.


----------



## MunneY

Show piece huh...


----------



## curly haired boy

yay, more pics!


----------



## MayhemFighter

Speechless.............


----------



## Jameswalt1

Sorry for the lack of an update the last several days, been busy at work.

I have made progress though, just nothing to take pictures of...yet:

1. Loop is 100% planned out, ordered a couple more fittings I needed. Loop will consist of straight lines, a few 45 degree bends and 45 degree fittings. In general I'm just not a fan of 90 degree bends, or at least when a build has a plethora of them. The drain valve will be below the floor.

2. Cable management has been 100% planned out and the request has been placed with Joseph at sponsor Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables. I did a mock up for measurement reasons using some other cables I had from an AX1200 and the routing is just genius on Parvum's part, it's going to look great. Cables will be solid graphite gray, no color pattern, with gray cable wraps that Ensourced makes. Minimalistic cable color aesthetics, but makes sense for the build after much deliberation. Sometimes less is more... write that down









3. New screws had to be ordered for the radiators and fans to compensate for the thick acrylic, so no pics of fans installed yet.

Still lots of other small things to do over the next few days like modifying the I/O shroud, sleeving fans and other misc cables, doing graphics on the fan centers, as well as other subtle graphics on the interior, and of course lighting.

In general the goal is to finish the build in time for the games release date on November 4th. It will be a harrowing 3 weeks, so expect an onslaught of photos


----------



## FrancisJF

James, thought your own:


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lol nice









Oh, also I switched ram....again....this time I've decided on Corsair Vengeance Low Profile in black. The Bitspower heat spreaders without the block was driving my OCD nuts... This new ram will be perfectly subtle and I'll be able to customize the label.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The Bitspower heat spreaders without the block was driving my OCD nuts....


Lol

Did you consider filling in the bolt holes and possibly making a design across the 4 tops? (like machined grooves to match motherboard heatsinks) Possibly even something subtle like chamfer the sides at the top to make it more visually appealing? Some awesome vinyl work across the tops would work too.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also I switched ram....again....this time I've decided on Corsair Vengeance Low Profile in black. *The Bitspower heat spreaders without the block* was driving my OCD nuts... This new ram will be perfectly subtle and I'll be able to customize the label.


Standard Dommie GT heat spreaders bolt on IIRC.......

Or you could buy a chunk of heatsink and made a 2 slot one....



Something like that...over both sticks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Yeah but trying to keep the footprint small. The Vengeance's at coming today.


----------



## FrancisJF

James, Do you use any tools to bend rigid tubes or do you do them by hands?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> James, Do you use any tools to bend rigid tubes or do you do them by hands?


I have the monsoon 12.7mm kit. Works well with E22/EK 12mm tube.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also I *switched ram....again*....this time I've decided on Corsair Vengeance Low Profile in black. The Bitspower heat spreaders without the block was driving my OCD nuts... This new ram will be perfectly subtle and I'll be able to customize the label.


Got ram?? You must have hoard of it!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Got ram?? You must have hoard of it!


yeah, I'll probably do a freebie giveaway of a few sets here on OCN soon.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> yeah, I'll probably do a freebie giveaway of a few sets here on OCN soon.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> yeah, I'll probably do a freebie giveaway of a few sets here on OCN soon.


----------



## GZJR

i need some ram for my build


----------



## WhiteWulfe

RAM is always good to have, especially an extra set or otw!


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lol nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also I switched ram....again....this time I've decided on Corsair Vengeance Low Profile in black. The Bitspower heat spreaders without the block was driving my OCD nuts... This new ram will be perfectly subtle and I'll be able to customize the label.


I pretty much always use Vengeance LP, it just looks perfect in any rig.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the aforementioned Vengeance LP ram... The reality is that the front side of the graphic will be 80% covered up by the 24 pin and the backside graphic isn't visible at all, but hey, it's the little things right?


----------



## Lefik

Glad to see that the green PCB isn't showing up too much with the sticks installed.


----------



## mAs81

Looks great James


----------



## wthenshaw

I would have thought you would add some grey and gold stripes along the side of the ram and make the most of the indentation work that is on the heatsink.

Looking good though James.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I would have thought you would add some grey and gold stripes along the side of the ram and make the most of the indentation work that is on the heatsink.
> 
> Looking good though James.


Yeah, I didn't want to overdo it. Overall I just wanted it black, even what I did do will be mostly covered.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Derp, double post :/


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't want to overdo it. Overall I just wanted it black, even what I did do will be mostly covered.


I can see your reasoning there.


----------



## curly haired boy

pure class!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> yeah, I'll probably do a freebie giveaway of a few sets here on OCN soon.


i could use more RAM, lol


----------



## Wiz766

The entire build is so stunning so far. Just wow. Good work once again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> yeah, I'll probably do a freebie giveaway of a few sets here on OCN soon.


I would definitely be in for that one....I have decent ram but with a better set I could send these to the rig I'm slowly putting together for the lady


----------



## Pheozero

Wanna give away some DDR4?


----------



## Wolfsbora

First and foremost, James, I want to thank you for your *amazing Overclock.net [email protected] contributions*!! You are as much of a stand up guy as you are a custom PC visionary. There is no denying that. Speaking of which, this build is proving to be one of your *best*! The Parvum Systems case with all of the custom details PLUS the graphics are top notch! I would not expect any different from you. *Incredible*.


----------



## Jhill27

This is awesome


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update!

Looks like the fluid that was being made for me fell through so I'm concocting my own little recipe made up of Aurora 2 with a small amount of X1 Oil Black concentrate. This created a nice dark gray metallic Aurora. Should look amazing in the loop. I took pics of the standard Aurora 2 followed by my mixture.

Also I received the gold C17 Aqua Pipe for the reservoir from DazMode


----------



## mAs81

The Aurora's liquid metal look is seriously awesome!


----------



## Ghoxt

I second that. Looks awesome. Too bad you cannot use Mercury in a loop.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks gents!

Status of other parts of build:

1. Fans have been cut and sleeved to custom length (graphite paracord). I also sleeved the Swiftech PWM splitter and re-sleeved the pump with graphite colored paracord.

2. Lighting has been planned 100% and I'll do a feature on the Darkside lighting soon... But let me get out of the way ahead of time that when it comes to LED strips etc.. there is no substitute for the Darkside product - absolutely awesome stuff.

3. The rest of the fittings I needed for the loop arrived and I will begin the loop this weekend.

4. Cables are inbound from Ensourced.

Things should start moving to a speedy finish soon and of course plenty of photos of loop progress at the end of every stage.


----------



## JambonJovi

Looks so tasty! You almost want to dri... nope.. bad idea


----------



## Nihaan

Wow nice one James !

Someone find me his home address please







Also can i have half of your skills ? I'd love to take great photos like you.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I second that. Looks awesome. Too bad you cannot use Mercury in a loop.


beyond the expense/weight/toxicity, mercury has relatively horrible heat capacity, compared to water.









sure would look amazing, though!


----------



## akira749

Nice job on the coolant mix James!!! It's pure liquid metal and I like it


----------



## ProfeZZor X

That's a pretty nice color you have there. Nicely mixed.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys, I'm happy with how it turned out!

I made a darker version too, but the more black it gets the more the nano particle effect becomes less visible. This medium gray shade is incredible in person, can't wat to see it spinning in the reservoir. I also hope some of the effect is visible in the GPU block.

Today I'm going to modify the I/O shield so the GPU backplate doesn't hit it. Then I'll paint it again.

Construction on the loop should begin this week.

Again I really want to get this build finished in time for the game release along with video and final photos. Going to be crunch time real soon...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm happy with how it turned out!
> 
> I made a darker version too, but the more black it gets the more the nano particle effect becomes less visible. This medium gray shade is incredible in person, can't wat to see it spinning in the reservoir. I also hope some of the effect is visible in the GPU block.
> 
> Today I'm going to modify the I/O shield so the GPU backplate doesn't hit it. Then I'll paint it again.
> 
> Construction on the loop should begin this week.
> 
> Again I really want to get this build finished in time for the game release along with video and final photos. Going to be crunch time real soon...


That coolant looks amazing









When is game launch? ...the 7th?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm happy with how it turned out!
> 
> I made a darker version too, but the more black it gets the more the nano particle effect becomes less visible. This medium gray shade is incredible in person, can't wat to see it spinning in the reservoir. I also hope some of the effect is visible in the GPU block.
> 
> Today I'm going to modify the I/O shield so the GPU backplate doesn't hit it. Then I'll paint it again.
> 
> Construction on the loop should begin this week.
> 
> Again I really want to get this build finished in time for the game release along with video and final photos. Going to be crunch time real soon...


James did you get the booster from mayhems already?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> James did you get the booster from mayhems already?


Booster?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Booster?


I think he is talking about the Aurora booster.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I think he is talking about the Aurora booster.


Thats what I am talking about.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I think he is talking about the Aurora booster.


Call me dumb...









I have no clue about a booster.... Do tell...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Call me dumb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue about a booster.... Do tell...


Something Mayhem has been working on to increase the effect of Aurora whenever needed.

He's had something in the works for a while but not readily available for public use yet.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Something Mayhem has been working on to increase the effect of Aurora whenever needed.


Umm awesome!

Is it released yet?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Umm awesome!
> 
> Is it released yet?


I don't think it's ready yet but maybe you can get some to test/sample


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Whats going to happen with Aurora, after a month to 2 months of usage, the pearl effect goes away and you are left with pastel or x1 fluid. The pearl will settle down in the system in the "Dead zones".

Mayhems is now coming out with some aurora booster in gold and sliver that help extend the life of the pearl.

Ask munney what happened to his in his system. BTW, did he tell you about the idea we had.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Whats going to happen with Aurora, after a month to 2 months of usage, the pearl effect goes away and you are left with pastel or x1 fluid. The pearl will settle down in the system in the "Dead zones".
> 
> Mayhems is now coming out with some aurora booster in gold and sliver that help extend the life of the pearl.
> 
> Ask munney what happened to his in his system. BTW, did he tell you about the idea we had.


Definitely aware of the negative aspects of Aurora depending on the loop, very cool if that gets released









If you mean the reservoir idea yes


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Definitely aware of the negative aspects of Aurora depending on the loop, very cool if that gets released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the reservoir idea yes


The other idea.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The other idea.


Hmmm, then no :/


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> The other idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hmmm, then no :/


He is aware now


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> He is aware now


LOL ... Ummm...yea...well what's the big secret guys?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> LOL ... Ummm...yea...well what's the big secret guys?


Huh, what?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Huh, what?


Exactly...


----------



## sadeter

Mayhem said in the Mayhem's thread that that the Aurora booster should be available this week.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Update:

Here you can see how the fans and front rad look installed. You can also see I went for a simple approach to the fan centers - just black, no labeling.

You can also see the I/O shroud that I modified and painted - I cut off the screw mounting tabs completely that utilize the motherboard screws so I could a) position it flush to the I/O plate (which I also painted the edges black) - and b) I can position it so it does not bump into the backplate of the GPU.

You can also see the reservoir position as well as get a clue to some of the tube routing.


----------



## mAs81

It looks awesome


----------



## GZJR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> It looks awesome


this!!!


----------



## Pheozero

That reservoir is literally all of the sex.

Also, is it me or is the front of the case a little bowed?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> That reservoir is literally all of the sex.
> 
> Also, is it me or is the front of the case a little bowed?


It's you









Whatever made you think that is just the result of photo angle combined with the lens.

EDIT: If you are referring to the side profile shot, what you are seeing is the upper and lower 45 degree angle of the 2nd front piece and because of the photo angle those 45 degree angles are giving the optical effect of the front looking "bowed". I'll avoid the profile shots being slightly twisted moving forward.


----------



## wthenshaw

What're you going to do with that big empty space at the top James?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What're you going to do with that big empty space at the top James?


Another radiator and fan









A replacement top is inbound from Parvum with shifted rad/fan mount positioning to fill that top space more in the center.


----------



## catbuster

Damn those gold fittings


----------



## JambonJovi




----------



## akira749

Very nice work!!!

We can start to see how the color blend will be so perfect!


----------



## Shoultz101

Oh man o man.... this looks great James!! Cant wait to see this beast completed. I'm going stir crazy!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Epic win!!!


----------



## LGxStarburst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Huh, what?


Lmao.. i see what you guys did there..


----------



## Hanoverfist

One of My Favorites...







Excellent ..










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sinnedone

Very Very NICE work there mah man.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


+1 for getting the multiframe corners so clean. I find I just glance in their general direction and dust will appear


----------



## Bart

So much win!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks guys!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> +1 for getting the multiframe corners so clean. I find I just glance in their general direction and dust will appear


Yeah they are a pain. What I find works best is just rubbing the hell out of the rubber corners with my fingers.


----------



## timerwin63

James, what are you doing with all that extra space? It looks absolutely, but I really enjoyed the cramped "use all the space you have" style of Parvum Titanfall a lot. Is this just going to be a somewhat empty build?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> James, what are you doing with all that extra space? It looks absolutely, but I really enjoyed the cramped "use all the space you have" style of Parvum Titanfall a lot. Is this just going to be a somewhat empty build?


The top rad and fan is not installed on those pics yet...

If will be properly filled


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The top rad and fan is not installed on those pics yet...
> 
> If will be properly filled


And I'll be waiting for those amazing final shots. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stunub

James,

Looks amazing! Have you looked at getting the little Parvum Building blocks in gold or would that be too much? They standout a little in the silver.

Stu


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stunub*
> 
> James,
> 
> Looks amazing! Have you looked at getting the little Parvum Building blocks in gold or would that be too much? They standout a little in the silver.
> 
> Stu


It will probably be pretty difficult to see them once the case is all closed up. However, even when it is open, changing them to gold might just be one too many things in gold. Right now he has a pretty solid balance in colors and the silver cubes actually fit pretty well if you ask me. Once the coolant is in (which looks awesome James







) there should be some silver in there that helps tie in the cubes if that is still something you feel doesn't fit just yet.


----------



## Buehlar

Love how the hardware reflects off of the inside walls of the acrylic...dem gold fittings...









This is also a beautiful shot!


----------



## Hukkel

Your big win is that for some you might not be an epic modder (as in working on materials with your hands) but what defenitely are is a better designer than 98% of all modders out there.
And an amazing mod starts with an amazing design, wether that is in a 3D drawing or all in your head. If you don't see it you can't make it. And you sir defenitely see it.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Your big win is that for some you might not be an epic modder (as in working on materials with your hands) but what defenitely are is a better designer than 98% of all modders out there.
> And an amazing mod starts with an amazing design, wether that is in a 3D drawing or all in your head. If you don't see it you can't make it. And you sir defenitely see it.


Werd.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Your big win is that for some you might not be an epic modder (as in working on materials with your hands) but what defenitely are is a better designer than 98% of all modders out there.
> And an amazing mod starts with an amazing design, wether that is in a 3D drawing or all in your head. If you don't see it you can't make it. And you sir defenitely see it.


Well thank you!


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Your big win is that for some you might not be an epic modder (as in working on materials with your hands) but what defenitely are is a better designer than 98% of all modders out there.
> And an amazing mod starts with an amazing design, wether that is in a 3D drawing or all in your head. If you don't see it you can't make it. And you sir defenitely see it.


Indeed. That's definitely his biggest strength by far. Making a great design that works both in theory and practice is incredibly difficult and very rare, especially with such a long track record of awesome builds. It makes me so happy seeing builds like this. It's the small things, I guess.


----------



## greywarden

Is the tube in the Res a bitspower part, or is that your handywork?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Is the tube in the Res a bitspower part, or is that your handywork?


It's a Bitspower C17 fitting


----------



## Jameswalt1

Sorry for the lack of progress the last week, I've been swamped at work. Also very much mirroring the timeline of the Titanfall build I'm going to have to have surgery again towards the end here. On November 4th of all dates... I'm going to attempt to get the build finished within the next 10 days and finish the video and final photos while recovering from surgery.


----------



## Bart

Good luck on the surgery and recovery James!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Good luck on the surgery and recovery James!


I second this and wish u the best


----------



## mAs81

Good luck with the surgery , health comes first


----------



## Nihaan

Good luck with the surgery James i hope it is not something serious.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Also very much mirroring the timeline of the Titanfall build I'm going to have to have surgery again towards the end here. On November 4th of all dates... I'm going to attempt to get the build finished within the next 10 days and finish the video and final photos while recovering from surgery.


Again James ? I knew this was going to happen.
Remember what I said back in May when you were finishing the Titanfall build ?
You need to tone it down on the awesomeness of these
builds otherwise you-know-what just gets bigger and bigger.

jk... good luck


----------



## gdubc

Guess the warnings for James's builds should be like those on Viagra. See that doc after 6 hours yo.

Seriously though, hope all goes good for you.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Guess the warnings for James's builds should be like those on Viagra. See that doc after 6 hours yo.
> 
> Seriously though, hope all goes good for you.


I'd be wary of starting another build since every time he does he has to have surgery halfway through







here's to a speedy recovery... surgery sucks


----------



## madbrayniak

I like the orientation of the video card. Having all the cables coming out the bottom rear of the case is nice for cable management.

If I didn't already have a Caselabs M8 I would seriously consider a Parvum.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Sorry for the lack of progress the last week, I've been swamped at work. Also very much mirroring the timeline of the Titanfall build I'm going to have to have surgery again towards the end here. On November 4th of all dates... I'm going to attempt to get the build finished within the next 10 days and finish the video and final photos while recovering from surgery.


You dont need surgery ya pansy,you need.....



Not the Max strength tho...thats for Ebola.


----------



## Buehlar

Again? Hope it's not mod related.

Here's to a speedy recovery James...


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You dont need surgery ya pansy,you need.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not the Max strength tho...thats for Ebola.*


B, I just about peed myself reading that.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks for the surgery wishes and thanks @B NEGATIVE for the medical advice....









Meanwhile....



Update!

The cables arrived from sponsor Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables. As previously mentioned I went for a very neutral cable color design consisting only of Graphite Paracord with Ensourced's own homemade 3d printed wire wraps in gray. He includes these installed when you order cables from him and you can specify any color combo. He tossed in a couple of random ones to give you guys an example that you can see at the end of this short photo-shoot.

He really does stellar work and I can't recommend enough. I mean, just look at the wire wrap on the 24pin where he designed the wraps to fill in the wire space - amazing work.


----------



## wthenshaw

That 24 pin looks *very* clean with those cable wraps


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks for the surgery wishes and thanks @B NEGATIVE for the medical advice....


Trust me....im a doctor.....


----------



## Flamso

OMG WHAT THE F- FADSFADGDA. I NEED THOSE GREEN ONES.

Man. I want a vinyl machine. And a 3D printer. And a CNC machine. This is really bad. I need to move to a one bedroom apartment to stop this madness.


----------



## imersa

I for one cannot wait to see the cables connected to that board!


----------



## mAs81

Those cable wraps make the cables look so clean!!Ensourced did a great job indeed..Can't wait to see them in the case


----------



## Dr m4rc3l

Wow they Look Good ! Keeps the cables closer together than combs... Anybody know if there is a shop in Europe for that?


----------



## MunneY

Oh wow. Veryyyyyy nice.


----------



## curly haired boy

super clean....


----------



## Gilles3000

Man, those cables look amazing. (The price isn't for the faint of heart tho.







)


----------



## Dr m4rc3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Man, those cables look amazing. (The price isn't for the faint of heart tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, but if you did them all by yourself you know how much work that is...
I did not all my cables but for the next build I'll buy them!!


----------



## Elyminator

honestly the amount of work time and price of tools and everything else it takes to do it right makes paying those guys (guy?) actually pretty affordable. I've sleeved some extensions and even that took me days. oh and my hands took a week to recover.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> honestly the amount of work time and price of tools and everything else it takes to do it right makes paying those guys (guy?) actually pretty affordable. I've sleeved some extensions and even that took me days. oh and my hands took a week to recover.


I have sleeved alot of cables for various PSUs and extensions. It is a pain to get them done correctly and right, but aww sooo worth it.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> I have sleeved alot of cables for various PSUs and extensions. It is a pain to get them done correctly and right, but aww sooo worth it.


no arguments there. the look is sweet all that i'm saying is that if I wanted my whole PSU done. I would probably buy the cables at the right lengths and everything. Currently I have extensions that I sleeved in a 350D.... there's literally no need or room for them.... but they are already sleeved so yeah... the only one that I might consider changing out is actually doing the 24 pin as it takes up a massive amount of room on the back side of my case. Sleeving it and removing the extension would make life so much easier.... on the other hand by sleeving extensions the pc is still usable while the work is done haha


----------



## Jameswalt1

This post is off topic but I had to give a shout out to the new Parvum F1.0 fans. I'm sure most of you have seen them but here are the pics I took of them. They are seriously fantastic, the OEM is Alpenfohn. One thing that pictures don't show is that the frame is actually a stiff rubber, not hard plastic - the fit and feel is top grade.

Included in the box is: 1x Cable 4-pin to 3-pin (no PWM), 1x Adapter 4-pin PWM-to-7-volt Molex, 1x Adapter 4-pin PWM-to-5-volt Molex,4x Gummipins for decoupled housing mounting.

While I wont be using them in this build I will be using them in my next build.

They are available now at Performance PC's:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/parvum-systems-f1-0-performance-pressure-optimised-fan-black.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/parvum-systems-f1-0-performance-pressure-optimised-fan-white.html


----------



## Buehlar

Very sweet looking set of fans James








Performance?

Nevermind...I just read the box!


----------



## Nihaan

Is this completely their design or did they re-brand some other fan and release it ?


----------



## Flamso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Is this completely their design or did they re-brand some other fan and release it ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> This post is off topic but I had to give a shout out to the new Parvum F1.0 fans. I'm sure most of you have seen them but here are the pics I took of them. They are seriously fantastic, *the OEM is Alpenfohn*. One thing that pictures don't show is that the frame is actually a stiff rubber, not hard plastic - the fit and feel is top grade.


----------



## Furious Pcs

@Nihaan
They're rebranded alpenfhon wing boost 2 fans they're a German made fan. I actually have 4 of them the difference between them is they have and exclusive white color to Parvum only which look great. The diffrence is the branding the parvum ones have a very clean logo the alpenfhon has a mountain. The best thing to do would be to order Parvum especially if you would like the exclusive white color and plus you save allot on import tax from ordering them from PPCs instead from the UK. Can't wait to see what Parvum has instore for us in the future with these fans and there cases


----------



## Bart

Those are some sexy fans, but no mention of static pressure rating on the box or on PPCS website. That's disheartening, since usually the pressure stinks badly if it isn't listed on paper.







Any idea on the SP figures James?


----------



## gdubc

Alpenföhns are good rad fans. Box stats are almost always wrong in real life usage anyhow. Only bad thing about these fans is PPCS seem to be overcharging for them. Original Alpenföhn wingboost 2 are cheaper from ocuk and they even sell the parvum ones for a lower price and in 3 packs. Nice that ppcs decided to carry them but too bad they decided to charge as much as having them sent overseas...I would say if you want them maybe wait a bit and see if they come down some in price.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Alpenföhns are good rad fans. Box stats are almost always wrong in real life usage anyhow. Only bad thing about these fans is PPCS seem to be overcharging for them. Original Alpenföhn wingboost 2 are cheaper from ocuk and they even sell the parvum ones for a lower price and in 3 packs. Nice that ppcs decided to carry them but too bad they decided to charge as much as having them sent overseas...I would say if you want them maybe wait a bit and see if they come down some in price.


Yeah they run really well. We've used them in both air cooling and in radiators.

Price point with PPCS is higher but its not them overcharging. Due to for example 100 fan stock for PPCS this is too small an amount to ship via sea. There for shipping has to be by air. The next problem is here in the UK the fan cost converted to USD doesn't exactly work very well. The fans price point at PPCS had been set by us taking into account us getting the stock from the UK to the US and the converting rate.

We had to base the pricing as best as we could. Taking for example other companies working in EU exporting OEM fans out the US. We did a number of checks on costs to export fans directly from UK stores etc and after shipping and possible import the PPCS option is still pretty good. Especially seeing as people usually buy more than just one thing from PPCS at a time.

We will work with PPCS and try to get a bundle deal for multiple fans set up.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Those are some sexy fans, but no mention of static pressure rating on the box or on PPCS website. That's disheartening, since usually the pressure stinks badly if it isn't listed on paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea on the SP figures James?


It's the Wing Boost not the Wing Boost 2....but it might give you an idea of their performance


----------



## DarthBaggins

Took a peek at those fan specs, me likey







I guess I know what fans I'll be swapping out to, I'll just cram my delta's in Lil Ms Mischief Beta


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they run really well. We've used them in both air cooling and in radiators.
> 
> Price point with PPCS is higher but its not them overcharging. Due to for example 100 fan stock for PPCS this is too small an amount to ship via sea. There for shipping has to be by air. The next problem is here in the UK the fan cost converted to USD doesn't exactly work very well. The fans price point at PPCS had been set by us taking into account us getting the stock from the UK to the US and the converting rate.
> 
> We had to base the pricing as best as we could. Taking for example other companies working in EU exporting OEM fans out the US. We did a number of checks on costs to export fans directly from UK stores etc and after shipping and possible import the PPCS option is still pretty good. Especially seeing as people usually buy more than just one thing from PPCS at a time.
> 
> We will work with PPCS and try to get a bundle deal for multiple fans set up.










Thanks for that quick response. Going to have to get some of the white on white, they are just too purdy to pass...Need a 20pk option on fans these days lol!


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that quick response. Going to have to get some of the white on white, they are just too purdy to pass...Need a 20pk option on fans these days lol!


Haha I hear that. I had to get 18 fans for Magnus build. I'll talk to them and try set up a 4 pack and perhaps a 10 pack?


----------



## gdubc

I expect 10pks would sell quite well.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Alpenföhns are good rad fans. Box stats are almost always wrong in real life usage anyhow. Only bad thing about these fans is PPCS seem to be overcharging for them. Original Alpenföhn wingboost 2 are cheaper from ocuk and they even sell the parvum ones for a lower price and in 3 packs. Nice that ppcs decided to carry them but too bad they decided to charge as much as having them sent overseas...I would say if you want them maybe wait a bit and see if they come down some in price.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they run really well. We've used them in both air cooling and in radiators.
> 
> Price point with PPCS is higher but its not them overcharging. Due to for example 100 fan stock for PPCS this is too small an amount to ship via sea. There for shipping has to be by air. The next problem is here in the UK the fan cost converted to USD doesn't exactly work very well. The fans price point at PPCS had been set by us taking into account us getting the stock from the UK to the US and the converting rate.
> 
> We had to base the pricing as best as we could. Taking for example other companies working in EU exporting OEM fans out the US. We did a number of checks on costs to export fans directly from UK stores etc and after shipping and possible import the PPCS option is still pretty good. Especially seeing as people usually buy more than just one thing from PPCS at a time.
> 
> We will work with PPCS and try to get a bundle deal for multiple fans set up.
Click to expand...

He really got them because I said they are boss fans.

So there.

And they _are_ boss fans.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I could go for a 10 pack in black as well


----------



## ozzy1925

i have 18 of these wingsboost 2 they look great but i hear some buzzing sound at almost every rpm


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i have 18 of these wingsboost 2 they look great but i hear some buzzing sound at almost every rpm


at which distance?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> at which distance?


it depends on the rpm but i say from 50-60cm at 1500rpm


----------



## Bart

Ozzy: what do you run the fans off of (mobo, controller, direct from PS, etc)? After playing with 4 or 5 different fan controllers, I find some of those make fans sound much worse. Oddly, my fans sounded their best on a Sunbeam 30Wx3 3.5" thing that I've had for years and paid $10 for. Go figure. The same fans on a 50Wx6 NZXT controller sounded noticeably worse, same with a GVANS 30Wx6 I bought.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Ozzy: what do you run the fans off of (mobo, controller, direct from PS, etc)? After playing with 4 or 5 different fan controllers, I find some of those make fans sound much worse. Oddly, my fans sounded their best on a Sunbeam 30Wx3 3.5" thing that I've had for years and paid $10 for. Go figure. The same fans on a 50Wx6 NZXT controller sounded noticeably worse, same with a GVANS 30Wx6 I bought.


i use aq 6xt


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i use aq 6xt


I'm too poor to have tested that one.


----------



## sinnedone

Very nice looking fans you got there James.









Rubber frame huh... must help acoustics pretty good as well as vibration. Any plans on a sound sample compared to other fans?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lot's of fan talk in here. They are quiet, they look amazing, they perform well, and as @B NEGATIVE so eloquently put - they are BOSS









I kinda went dark there for the day, been working on a major part of the build which is... the loop, and I got the loop totally planned today. I also got the pass-throughs drilled and I've started the case reassembly.

Next actual log updates will be pics of the cables installed (since they need to go in first), a feature on the Darkside lighting, and then the loop installed. After those 3 updates the following update will be the traditional video unveil of the build complete.... The finish line is near my friends...

Here are some not-so-spectacular quick pics I took while reassembling the case that gives you a clear Idea of the pass-through locations...









Also, last night our little princess insisted on hopping up on the photo table after I was done with the fans, she said she "has to pose for me"


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lot's of fan talk in here. They are quiet, they look amazing, they perform well, and as @B NEGATIVE so eloquently put - they are BOSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda went dark there for the day, been working on a major part of the build which is... the loop, and I got the loop totally planned today. I also got the pass-throughs drilled and I've started the case reassembly.
> 
> Next actual log updates will be pics of the cables installed (since they need to go in first), a feature on the Darkside lighting, and then the loop installed. After those 3 updates the following update will be the traditional video unveil of the build complete.... The finish line is near my friends...
> 
> Here are some not-so-spectacular quick pics I took while reassembling the case that gives you a clear Idea of the pass-through locations...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, last night our little princess insisted on hopping up on the photo table after I was done with the fans, she said she "has to pose for me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First, your daughter is adorable! You're a great photographer. Second, WOW, seeing those fittings installed in that case made my mouth drop to the floor. I am dying to see the finished product!!!


----------



## aaroc

Nice pictures! what is the meaning of BOSS? Very good, number one or something like that? The same meaning of "like a boss"?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> First, your daughter is adorable! You're a great photographer. Second, WOW, seeing those fittings installed in that case made my mouth drop to the floor. I am dying to see the finished product!!!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Nice pictures! what is the meaning of BOSS? Very good, number one or something like that? The same meaning of "like a boss"?


Something like that


----------



## MunneY

Gorgeous Kid Brother! The loop should be awesome.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Reminds me of my kids, saying Daddy can I help..

Looking good James.


----------



## mAs81

You have a wonderful family James,you are a lucky man









Has she asked you for a computer yet?


----------



## Shoultz101

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lot's of fan talk in here. They are quiet, they look amazing, they perform well, and as @B NEGATIVE so eloquently put - they are BOSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda went dark there for the day, been working on a major part of the build which is... the loop, and I got the loop totally planned today. I also got the pass-throughs drilled and I've started the case reassembly.
> 
> Next actual log updates will be pics of the cables installed (since they need to go in first), a feature on the Darkside lighting, and then the loop installed. After those 3 updates the following update will be the traditional video unveil of the build complete.... The finish line is near my friends...
> 
> Here are some not-so-spectacular quick pics I took while reassembling the case that gives you a clear Idea of the pass-through locations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, last night our little princess insisted on hopping up on the photo table after I was done with the fans, she said she "has to pose for me"






As with your other builds this is coming along nicely! Also your little girl is a darling! Best wishes on the surgery. I'm also going under the knife on Nov 5th (heart surgery) so I hope both of our recoveries are over quickly. Cheers!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Reminds me of my kids, saying Daddy can I help..
> 
> Looking good James.


Yeah she ALWAYS wants to help... So I give her simple tasks like handing me tools or screws etc... Makes her so happy, it's too cute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> You have a wonderful family James,you are a lucky man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has she asked you for a computer yet?


Not quite.. But I remember when I finished the Robocop build, filled it etc... she came home and I brought her over to the table to show her the finished piece and she put her hands under her chin and said "awwwe, thank you so much honey I love it"... So I guess that one is hers









(she calls me honey because she's my wife's child, but she's been in my life since she was 1 year ok and we didn't want her calling me daddy my mistake so when she copied her mom and said honey one day it stuck, so cute)


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah she ALWAYS wants to help... So I give her simple tasks like handing me tools or screws etc... Makes her so happy, it's too cute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.. But I remember when I finished the Robocop build, filled it etc... she came home and I brought her over to the table to show her the finished piece and she put her hands under her chin and said "awwwe, thank you so much honey I love it"... So I guess that one is hers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she calls me honey because she's my wife's child, but she's been in my life since she was 1 year ok and we didn't want her calling me daddy my mistake so when she copied her mom and said honey one day it stuck, so cute)


Thought she was the one building the rigs.....


----------



## mAs81

Called dibs on the Robocop huh?
Smart move - that'll be one hell of a Facebook machine


----------



## B NEGATIVE




----------



## Bart

Awww, such a cutie you folks have there James! Sorry for the little fan thread derailment. Alcohol was a factor.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Happy Halloween, and thanks to all of my forum friends for following this build - for you I made this epic pumpkin!


----------



## Buehlar

Prettiest little helper I've seen in a long while! ...and I'll bet she helped with pumpkin too









Happy Halloween to you and yours also James!

Oh...and the build doesn't look to shabby either!


----------



## Ghoxt

The quality of your work is commendable. That you take time to show the joy of family makes it grounded.


----------



## akira749

Happy Halloween James!


----------



## soulreaper05

Looking amazing!! Subbed!!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Awesome Advanced Warfare live action trailer is awesome


----------



## easynator

2 more days!!! I hope you gonna do a video of the right while you're playing that game


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> 2 more days!!! I hope you gonna do a video of the right while you're playing that game


I'm definitely excited for the game, first time I'm thoroughly excited for a COD game since MW2. I'll have it on Xbone and PC, but I'll play multiplayer on Xbone. If anyone has an Xbone feel free to add me: v ROBOCOP v


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm definitely excited for the game, first time I'm thoroughly excited for a COD game since MW2. I'll have it on Xbone and PC, but I'll play multiplayer on Xbone. If anyone has an Xbone feel free to add me: v ROBOCOP v


I'm disappointed son







#pcmasterrace


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> I'm disappointed son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #pcmasterrace


I second that.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> I'm disappointed son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #pcmasterrace


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I second that.


It's just where my friends are









BF4 on PC though.... But in general I play all single player campaigns on PC. COD on console with my friends is just an old habit that doesn't die


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's just where my friends are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 on PC though.... But in general I play all single player campaigns on PC. COD on console with my friends is just an old habit that doesn't die


I'm the same. Most of my mates are console so I have an Xbox One to play online with them and for Forza but everything else is PC.


----------



## RexTempus

Epic trailer. I'll have to get it for the xb1 if I can find my way out of destiny.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Awesome Advanced Warfare live action trailer is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


''Outstanding use of door...now let's go!''

Haha, awesome trailer indeed.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Awesome Advanced Warfare live action trailer is awesome


still not buying it, great trailer for the game but after being burned on the last few I doubt I'll buy another COD again until it's not a re-skinned game.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

After ghosts it's hard to justify buying another COD on launch but after seeing Kevin spacey and the multilayer trailer how can I not....sadly I'll be behind the ball as I don't get paid till thursday


----------



## Wiz766

I wasn't planning on getting it but I needed a Xbox One so I bought the AW edition. On topic, good work James, the build looks gorgeous so far.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> I'm disappointed son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #pcmasterrace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I second that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just where my friends are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 on PC though.... But in general I play all single player campaigns on PC. COD on console with my friends is just an old habit that doesn't die
Click to expand...

I used to play 360 as its a more level experience,no texture cut backs or hardware advantage,you and the other guys are all on the same kit.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm definitely excited for the game, first time I'm thoroughly excited for a COD game since MW2. I'll have it on Xbone and PC, but I'll play multiplayer on Xbone. If anyone has an Xbone feel free to add me: v ROBOCOP v


I feel the same about it. Luckily, since I won't be able to get to my PC again until Thanksgiving time, I'll have time to check out some reviews before I buy. Either way, I'm looking forward to it. I'm getting kind of tired of the BF4 style fps. I just hope that this game looks/performs decently on PC


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's just where my friends are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 on PC though.... But in general I play all single player campaigns on PC. COD on console with my friends is just an old habit that doesn't die


No PS4 love?


----------



## pathfindercod

Amazing build so far, every aspect is stunning.

Sidenote... I stopped playing COD after Modern Warfare C gamer, don't own a console).. They because to much like a console game after that, I actually still play COD 2 with some old clan buddies from 2002 when COD 1 came out....


----------



## Dr m4rc3l

I switched to consoles long ago when I started using Macs... But I never really get used to controllers instead of keyboard and mouse.... I was grown up with CS 
But with my new rig I'm going back to the roots ...
But I keep my PS4 for the quick game when friends come over...


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr m4rc3l*
> 
> I switched to consoles long ago when I started using Macs... But I never really get used to controllers instead of keyboard and mouse.... I was grown up with CS
> But with my new rig I'm going back to the roots ...
> But I keep my PS4 for the quick game when friends come over...


At first I was like "lol wut, what about your build log?" But then I was like "oh I see







"

But I'm not gonna lie, the new iMac with 5k display makes me want to buy another Mac.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Everybody enjoying the game?

I'm loving it, best COD in years... really digging the Momentum game type. War was always my favorite game mode of all time, many a memory in WAW and it's new reincarnated sibling is a blast and a half









Trying to get my fill in before surgery tomorrow morning, then I'll be finishing this build this week while recovering:

1. Darkside lighting feature

2. Loop and cable update

3. Video reveal of finished build

4. Final photos

All by next Sunday.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Everybody enjoying the game?
> 
> I'm loving it, best COD in years... really digging the Momentum game type. War was always my favorite game mode of all time, many a memory in WAW and it's new reincarnated sibling is a blast and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get my fill in before surgery tomorrow morning, then I'll be finishing this build this week while recovering:
> 
> 1. Darkside lighting feature
> 
> 2. Loop and cable update
> 
> 3. Video reveal of finished build
> 
> 4. Final photos
> 
> All by next Sunday.


Sounds like a lot to do after surgery. Good luck and don't overexert yourself.


----------



## pathfindercod

Good luck, James... Hope things go as planned with the doc...


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Sounds like a lot to do after surgery. Good luck and don't overexert yourself.


This^ Pace yourself, I look forward to seeing an amazing build asap, but myself and i'm sure most others can wait a few days (or weeks) more if needed. Good luck with the sugery


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Everybody enjoying the game?
> 
> I'm loving it, best COD in years... really digging the Momentum game type. War was always my favorite game mode of all time, many a memory in WAW and it's new reincarnated sibling is a blast and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get my fill in before surgery tomorrow morning, then I'll be finishing this build this week while recovering:
> 
> 1. Darkside lighting feature
> 
> 2. Loop and cable update
> 
> 3. Video reveal of finished build
> 
> 4. Final photos
> 
> All by next Sunday.


Nice to-do list









But first, good luck with the surgery my friend


----------



## Wiz766

Best of luck and speedy recovery. Your build are fun to watch.


----------



## Barefooter

Wishing you a speedy recovery James! Looking forward to the final video and pics!


----------



## mAs81

Get plenty of rest - health comes first


----------



## Jameswalt1

Surgery was a success! Granted my face is still in pain and swollen so I'm still under voluntary house arrest









However that means... time to finish the build! I'm hoping that by Sunday night you will have received a lighting update, cable and loop update, and of course the unveiling video followed by final photos....


----------



## wthenshaw

Excellent news, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Surgery was a success! Granted my face is still in pain and swollen so I'm still under voluntary house arrest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However that means... time to finish the build! I'm hoping that by Sunday night you will have received a lighting update, cable and loop update, and of course the unveiling video followed by final photos....


you had a face lift? hehe









JK look forward to seeing the build in all its glory.


----------



## Wiz766

Wooooooot!
Best of recoveries!


----------



## mAs81

Some times house arrest isn't so bad








I wish you good health and a speedy recovery,leading to this Build's completion


----------



## sinnedone

Yeah man take care of yourself.

I know sometimes we feel like we're indestructible, (especially with good pain killers







)but we need to take care of ourselves sometimes.


----------



## Bart

Great news James, that's good to hear! Can't wait to see this one get finished!


----------



## DarthBaggins

well since you're at home and surgery went well time to get to it, lol


----------



## Jameswalt1

The loop is installed, only piece missing from the photos is the drain and connection under the floor. Next up, cabling and lighting, then filling...


----------



## Bart

As Brett the hitman Hart used to say: "excellently executed".


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> The loop is installed, only piece missing from the photos is the drain and connection under the floor. Next up, cabling and lighting, then filling...


That's amazing! What a beautiful system that is. Take it easy though and make sure you're healing before going completely crazy. That really does look incredible though.


----------



## JambonJovi

Christ on a bicycle! That Parvum case is like a treasure chest.

Unreal ! Can't wait for the final pics.


----------



## Ghoxt

Sigh, when I grow up...


----------



## taowulf




----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> As Brett the hitman Hart used to say: "excellently executed".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> That's amazing! What a beautiful system that is. Take it easy though and make sure you're healing before going completely crazy. That really does look incredible though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Christ on a bicycle! That Parvum case is like a treasure chest.
> 
> Unreal ! Can't wait for the final pics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks y'all!


----------



## ozzy1925

everything looks perfect but as i see i think you need to bend this tube again or is it the picture?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> everything looks perfect but as i see i think you need to bend this tube again or is it the picture?


It's perfect, just the lighting


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> It's perfect, just the lighting


i guessed so ,what can i say another astonishing build


----------



## Buehlar




----------



## mAs81

Wow..looks so elegant!Can't wait to see it filled


----------



## Wiz766

I have seen some amazing builds (mostly from you) but this one just tops them all! I can only imagine and cannot wait to see when 100%. James, you truly out did yourself with this one. This is prettier than most girls on the planet...


----------



## [email protected]

The system is jaw dropping gorgeous.

Photography? Can you teach me .. pleeease ???


----------



## Gilles3000




----------



## akira749

Beautiful job James!!!!


----------



## ccRicers

Awesome work! The build looks so classy.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The system is jaw dropping gorgeous.
> 
> Photography? Can you teach me .. pleeease ???


This guy knows whasup


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Will look very nice once the coolant is in... its much cleaner than i thought it would be for such a small build... the shroud over the cable connections is nice too it looks like there arent any cables... very nice looking...i cant believe im so jealous of the little pc that could and did :0


----------



## George C




----------



## Nihaan

Good job James, it looks amazing..


----------



## Flamso

oh my god yessss this is wonderful


----------



## iBored

Gorgeous!
















You probably get asked this a lot, but do you have a studio and gear walk-around?


----------



## roflcopter159

Those gold fittings are probably one of my favorite things you have done on this build. That loop looks so clean. Can't wait to see further progress too


----------



## KaffieneKing

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Drizztly

Oh god, this is amazing! Beautiful work! Can't wait to see the cabling!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably get asked this a lot, but do you have a studio and gear walk-around?


I haven't, but I'd be happy to list whatever by request








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The system is jaw dropping gorgeous.


Thanks Gabe! Glad you're enjoying it!



Ok guys, this is the last update/feature before the video unveiling of the finished build. This is regarding Darkside Connect LED light strips which I LOVE. In my personal opinion there isn't another choice out there as versatile or high quality - period. They are sturdy, bright and leave a very small footprint, so easy to conceal.

They come in plenty of different colors and lengths - 14cm, 20cm, and 30cm. They key feature is that they come available with dozens of modular connectivity options and extensions, of which you can see some examples of below. Darkside also produces stand-alone tailed LED's pictures towards the end.

For this build I will be using a 30mm strip in the top-front and a 20cm strip in the top back, both white, and connected to the Darkside modular 4pin molex > 2 x LED connectors.

They are available from FrozenCPU here in the U.S., Highflow.nl in Europe and of course from DazMode in Canada. I can't recommend enough. The U/V photo at the end is just for example purposes.


----------



## Buehlar

That looks lovely


----------



## akira749

Can't wait to see the final shots!!!!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


I'd drink that








this is going to look great!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The system is jaw dropping gorgeous.
> 
> Photography? Can you teach me .. pleeease ???


Good lighting is your friend









Gotta give it to the guys at Dazmode/ Darkside they actually make some decent shtuff
Looks good, can't wait to see it w/ the LED's and the Irradiated fluid


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*


Great macro James!


----------



## Bazerka

Wish I could do sponsored builds, I've built 40+ computers ranging from simple to complex water cooling with rigid tubing (my current computer). Would be amazing to be able to do a sponsored build and use the parts and best suit the build instead of what I can afford. This looks awesome James. Great work, I love the I/O compartment, great idea.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazerka*
> 
> Wish I could do sponsored builds, I've built 40+ computers ranging from simple to complex water cooling with rigid tubing (my current computer). Would be amazing to be able to do a sponsored build and use the parts and best suit the build instead of what I can afford. This looks awesome James. Great work, I love the I/O compartment, great idea.


Put a portfolio online somewhere and start building attention to your skills.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Build is 90% done, just need to clean up cables in the back and fill it!

(also I updated the previous LED post to mention that Darkside LED's are available in Europe via highflow.nl)


----------



## Georgey123

Very excited for some updates James, looks incredible so far. Just ordered some darkside leds after seeing your post.







. They do look good.


----------



## FrancisJF

Hey James, could you tell me what you ordered those darkside leds? I am confused how to power those leds.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Hey James, could you tell me what you ordered those darkside leds? I am confused how to power those leds.


There are two types of strips: One that has a 3 pin or Molex plug permanently attached or the other (pictured by me) newer version called Darkside Connect. The connect version features a small 2 pin that attaches to any of the numerous modular power connectors (pictured in my post).

For this build for example I am using a 20mm white strip and a 30mm white strip and both are connected to a Molex > 2x 2pin Connect adapter. Items linked below for example reference. There are tons of configuration possibilities.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25122/lit-428/DarkSide_CONNECT_Y_Cable_-_4-Pin_Molex_-_4_Type_6s.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25134/lit-407/DarkSide_CONNECT_Dimmable_775_Modular_LED_Strip_-_White_-_Black_Sleeved.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25137/lit-413/DarkSide_CONNECT_Dimmable_12_Modular_LED_Strip_-_White_-_Black_Sleeved.html


----------



## fast_fate

Great Pics with the updates James.
Everything looking sensational.
Must be close to finishing now, can't wait.

Hope you're getting some rest time too - and hope recovery is going well


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Great Pics with the updates James.
> Everything looking sensational.
> Must be close to finishing now, can't wait.
> 
> Hope you're getting some rest time too - and hope recovery is going well


Thanks!

Build is completely done with the exception of filling the loop









I'm filling the loop in the morning and filming the video after. Should have the video up late tomorrow night.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> There are two types of strips: One that has a 3 pin or Molex plug permanently attached or the other (pictured by me) newer version called Darkside Connect. The connect version features a small 2 pin that attaches to any of the numerous modular power connectors (pictured in my post).
> 
> For this build for example I am using a 20mm white strip and a 30mm white strip and both are connected to a Molex > 2x 2pin Connect adapter. Items linked below for example reference. There are tons of configuration possibilities.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25122/lit-428/DarkSide_CONNECT_Y_Cable_-_4-Pin_Molex_-_4_Type_6s.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25134/lit-407/DarkSide_CONNECT_Dimmable_775_Modular_LED_Strip_-_White_-_Black_Sleeved.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25137/lit-413/DarkSide_CONNECT_Dimmable_12_Modular_LED_Strip_-_White_-_Black_Sleeved.html


Cool, thanks for helping.


----------



## Wiz766

+Rep for the links to the light. May be the solution I didn't know I needed.


----------



## roflcopter159

Happy to nominate you for MOTM this November. Can't wait to see the final project pictures/video


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Happy to nominate you for MOTM this November. Can't wait to see the final project pictures/video


A Parvum battle!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> A Parvum battle!


Now wouldn't that be something


----------



## AtomicDR7

SUBBED !!!! It's one damn good pc !!! Also CoD fan....


----------



## Jameswalt1

Annnnnnnd..... It wont boot.

Trouble shooting now. When I press the power it lights up for 1 second and shuts down.

Connecting a different power supply now.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Annnnnnnd..... It wont boot.
> 
> Trouble shooting now. When I press the power it lights up for 1 second and shuts down.
> 
> Connecting a different power supply now.


Uh-oh, hope you find the problem.


----------



## Barefooter

I've seen the Darkside LEDs before, very nice!

I've been trying to find out where I can purchase those two pin connectors they use. Anyone know where I can find any?

I emailed Darkside to ask them, but just got ignored.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Annnnnnnd..... It wont boot.
> 
> Trouble shooting now. When I press the power it lights up for 1 second and shuts down.
> 
> Connecting a different power supply now.


i hope you find the prolem soon .Out of curiosity i saw you used an air cooler for the 5960x is that cm 212 evo?


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Annnnnnnd..... It wont boot.
> 
> Trouble shooting now. When I press the power it lights up for 1 second and shuts down.
> 
> Connecting a different power supply now.


oh no!









why im not surprised its an RM model


----------



## Bart

The drama will simply add to the awesomeness!







Once James gets it all worked out, we'll be nerdgasmic AND relieved at the same time. This will only intensify the love for this build.


----------



## DarthBaggins

if its PSU I highly recommend a CM v850:thumb:


----------



## Jameswalt1

Well, it's not the PSU....

May have to shoot to frys and get another motherboard


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Well, it's not the PSU....
> 
> May have to shoot to frys and get another motherboard


Could it be the CPU Block that it's too tighten so it bends a little bit the board?

You could try another set of ram too


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Could it be the CPU Block that it's too tighten so it bends a little bit the board?
> 
> You could try another set of ram too


Tried different ram, different psu, different CPU. Also tried just booting the other CPU without a cooler, just in case for a quick boot up and shut down. All same thing - it flashes for a second and dies.

Off to frys.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Tried different ram, different psu, different CPU. Also tried just booting the other CPU without a cooler, just in case for a quick boot up and shut down. All same thing - it flashes for a second and dies.
> 
> Off to frys.


Damn


----------



## Jameswalt1

On a good note, the loop had no leaks


----------



## Bart

LOL! That's the spirit!


----------



## JR23

Yep i'm just gonna go and test my Stinger....









JR


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> On a good note, the loop had no leaks


That is at least some good news. I hope Fry's doesn't give you any crap, although I am quite jealous that you have them around you. Other than Best Buy, Pittsburgh has nothing. Microcenter is a good 3 hours in any direction.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> That is at least some good news. I hope Fry's doesn't give you any crap, although I am quite jealous that you have them around you. Other than Best Buy, Pittsburgh has nothing. Microcenter is a good 3 hours in any direction.


Same here... except swap 3 for 6


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Tried different ram, different psu, different CPU. Also tried just booting the other CPU without a cooler, just in case for a quick boot up and shut down. All same thing - it flashes for a second and dies.
> 
> Off to frys.


Hummm...thaks sucks.
Did you try pulling the cmos battery to reset the bios?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Round 2 here wish me luck.

Going straight for the fill then boot.


----------



## RexTempus

It may seem ridiculous but if it's not the motherboard, try starting up without the power button installed. I had a similar issue and it turned out the pins on my power switch were labeled incorrectly. Hope you find the solution.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> It may seem ridiculous but if it's not the motherboard, try starting up without the power button installed. I had a similar issue and it turned out the pins on my power switch were labeled incorrectly. Hope you find the solution.


im thinking he used the custom gold switch he linked earlier in the thread?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hummm...thaks sucks.
> Did you try pulling the cmos battery to reset the bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexTempus*
> 
> It may seem ridiculous but if it's not the motherboard, try starting up without the power button installed. I had a similar issue and it turned out the pins on my power switch were labeled incorrectly. Hope you find the solution.


Two of the first things I did.

Loop is filled again. I'll let it run for a while then try to boot up.

Words can't express just how good the system look filled and complete... I'll post a teaser pic soon.


----------



## Buehlar

<<>...loading...>>>


----------



## Stunub

Quote:


> Words can't express just how good the system look filled and complete... I'll post a teaser pic soon.


Soon is not adequate! I propose a live stream for your next build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's a teaser for y'all. Video tomorrow, final photos the day after... Thanks for hanging in there the last 2 months


----------



## Wolfsbora

Never has gold and silver ever looked so good...


----------



## Bart

Gold and silver is such an appropriate combo, since this build is MONEY.







Can't wait for the video!


----------



## RexTempus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> im thinking he used the custom gold switch he linked earlier in the thread?


Yep, I'm also using a different switch. These things happen though.

Looks amazing James!


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a teaser for y'all. Video tomorrow, final photos the day after... Thanks for hanging in there the last 2 months


Please film and upload in 60fps. So that we can see the aurora movement with fluidity.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Please film and upload in 60fps. So that we can see the aurora movement with fluidity.


Video will definitely be shot in a more cinematic 24fps.

However I will certainly do a quick Aurora only vid at 60fps. I did this one after the Titanfall video(albeit not at 60fps.






The Aurora effect in the Warfare build however is 10x more visible because of the dark gray shade, so it should be an amazing vid.

See you all tomorrow, late afternoon...


----------



## Elyminator

man i'm excited. I'm guessing from the fact that it appears to be working now you figured out what was wrong?


----------



## curly haired boy

this is looking amazing!


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's why I'm glad to be smack in the middle of 2 frys locations and 2 microcenter locations all within a 30min drive


----------



## HackJoe

So excited for your video.. share share share!

J.


----------



## sinnedone

Video was definitely nice. Like the Disney adventure score it has going on.


----------



## Gilles3000




----------



## Jameswalt1

Just finished filming the video. I'm very much committed to delivering the finished product by tonight, so stay tuned. I estimate 6-7 hours of editing.


----------



## mAs81

Cool!!!Can't wait to see it


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Video was definitely nice. Like the Disney adventure score it has going on.


that's not the one


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Just finished filming the video. I'm very much committed to delivering the finished product by tonight, so stay tuned. I estimate 6-7 hours of editing.


Cool









About your motherboard issue, is this solved?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About your motherboard issue, is this solved?


Yeah, fixed, I must have man handled the mobo the wrong way at some point. And in the motherboards defense I was not careful with it at all in terms of storage etc...

On a side note - T-Minus 25 minutes to video...


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah, fixed, I must have man handled the mobo the wrong way at some point. And in the motherboards defense I was not careful with it at all in terms of storage etc...
> 
> On a side note - T-Minus 25 minutes to video...


it's been 38 minutes...waiting ever so impatiently.


----------



## Jameswalt1

It's been a long haul, but the day has come - Ladies and Gents, here is Parvum Warfare:


----------



## Buehlar

I've been waiting for this moment!


----------



## aDyerSituation

Brilliant.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long haul, but the day has come - Ladies and Gents, here is Parvum Warfare:


and as is tradition... It comes together perfectly!

Great job James...

Now get your ass to work on that TitanZ SLI build!


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long haul, but the day has come - Ladies and Gents, here is Parvum Warfare:


O....M....G that is one of the most beauricular systems I've seen. Now that I've watched it I am going to go play COD.


----------



## Elyminator

james... you never cease to amaze! I think the next one should be Halo themed


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> that's not the one


I know, it was a good video and i liked it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long haul, but the day has come - Ladies and Gents, here is Parvum Warfare:


Nice work on the video.







It definately gives a nice touch to your build threads. The editing was awesome and i liked this video very much as well. Keep up the good work.

Soooo.... when the photos coming. lol


----------



## akira749

Absolutely amazing James! The video is crazy awesome!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Man when i seen the coolant circulating it made me want to take cover from the nano swarm..... i was like oh ....... get to cover... oh... its just coolant...


----------



## Lefik

Xtreme dramatization, but the camera work and editing was really well done.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long haul, but the day has come - Ladies and Gents, here is Parvum Warfare:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absolutely brilliant, I think I might even like it more than Robocop.









Also thats some great video editing, loved it. I'm so glad i didn't forget to check my sub box this morning.


----------



## taowulf

Looks. So. Good.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Looks. So. Good.


/\ THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Nissejacke

You sir. You are a pro!

Qualitybuild all the way through.


----------



## mAs81

That is the most spectacular thing I've ever seen..The case and the video both,are works of art..
You are truly gifted - respect


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Great video.

Lets see some stills now yeah?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> james... you never cease to amaze! I think the next one should be Halo themed


Forerunner theme go go go!


----------



## Hukkel

I hate you for being this good James.

Godly build this is. So extremely clean, such amazingly well designed.


----------



## FrancisJF

Turned out really AMAZING!


----------



## Buehlar

Well, thanks a lot James...you've officaly ruined Parvum builds for the rest of us!









It's over guys...it's OVER!!! lol


----------



## catbuster

Amazing build James







waiting for some photos also


----------



## imersa

What an amazing morning viewing for the team at Parvum. We all set it up on the big screen. WOW!
Now we are just sad that it's all over!


----------



## Drizztly

Love how the coolant flows through the tubes and swirls in the res! Absolutely amazing! Your work is always beautiful!


----------



## RexTempus

Amazing as always, James!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Absolutely gorgeous, especially the Aurora 2 coolant!


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Great video.
> 
> Lets see some stills now yeah?


I second this motion.







Great build btw, how is the performance?


----------



## BramSLI1

Just amazing as always! We were proud that you let us be a part of this incredible build and let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## vaporizer

well done sir


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Just amazing as always! We were proud that you let us be a part of this incredible build and let us know if you need anything else.


THIS. SAYS. SOMETHING.


----------



## roflcopter159

That is an amazing video! Can't wait for both the final pictures as well as your next build (any hints?)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Thanks everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Great video.
> 
> Lets see some stills now yeah?


Final photos within a few days, need a little rest








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> What an amazing morning viewing for the team at Parvum. We all set it up on the big screen. WOW!
> Now we are just sad that it's all over!


Thanks for everything Justin!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Just amazing as always! We were proud that you let us be a part of this incredible build and let us know if you need anything else.


Thanks Bryan for coming through with some top notch gear, the build wouldn't be the same without those blocks!


----------



## curly haired boy

damn, that aurora coolant....the build itself....

AMAZING.

also i know that the aurora is really only meant for short-term display.....but i would LOVE to run it in a daily rig....


----------



## luciddreamer124

You sir are an artist. Both the build and the video are stunning. Thanks so much for sharing your skills with the community!


----------



## THEStorm

That's an incredible build and beautiful video to show it off!


----------



## wthenshaw

Not disappointed.

Mayhems looks amazing!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Can't say thanks enough to you all for the kind words!

Looks like the build will be in this months Sponsored Builds competition, please vote if you think it deserves it! I'll have final photos up by the end of the weekend, then on to the next build









Thanks for following my logs and all the support, it's truly the reason I keep doing this and inspires me to keep the logs as visually entertaining as possible. I definitely don't only take pics and spend hours making videos for my own health - it's because of the feedback you all give and I'm happy to produce something that entertains everyone - and that makes it so fun for me knowing I'm giving something back. I work full time and have a wife, 2 kids and one on the way. Between work, them, and this I have absolutely zero time to rest, but it's worth it as long as I have the support of this wonderful online world and community.

Big thanks to @imersa and the team at Parvum coming through big time, fulfilling my design for the case and then some. I can't wait to do another Parvum build themed around something in the future... I'm sure something will come a along and inspire - and hopefully it'll be a full ATX monstrosity of visual orgasm.

Also Thanks again to @BramSLI1, Swiftech for supplying those blocks - I mean just look at 'em - wicked awesome product. Don't forget you can also get yours customized like mine when you order from Performance PC's! Thanks to all of my other sponsors as well - Ensourced with the usual amazing cables, DazMode/Darkside with the rads and lighting, as well as a thanks to Nvidia for the Titan Black.

Thanks again and stay tuned for the final photos - I'll be spending extra time to make sure every single one is wallpaper-worthy


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> damn, that aurora coolant....the build itself....
> 
> AMAZING.
> 
> also i know that the aurora is really only meant for short-term display.....but i would LOVE to run it in a daily rig....


He's using Aurora 2, which lasts a lot longer than the original in a 24/7 rig - info is somewhere in the mayhem's user group. ^-^ (I'd link to more info, but I'm on mobile atm)


----------



## Lutfij

James buddy, I've been away for quite some time and all I've been doing till now was playing catch up! Sad to see this journey is coming to an end







but this is one spectacular project and the build turned out exactly as you had imagined from the get go, if not, even better!

The level of dedication you give to works or art like these truly are testament that when someone puts their mind, nay, soul into what they want to do...it can be achieved.

Oh yeah, is this going to be another one of your rigs around the house ?


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> He's using Aurora 2, which lasts a lot longer than the original in a 24/7 rig - info is somewhere in the mayhem's user group. ^-^ (I'd link to more info, but I'm on mobile atm)


hmm, interesting...


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> He's using Aurora 2, which lasts a lot longer than the original in a 24/7 rig - info is somewhere in the mayhem's user group. ^-^ (I'd link to more info, but I'm on mobile atm)


I'll most likely be keeping this build so I'll keep everyone posted on the longevity of the fluid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> James buddy, I've been away for quite some time and all I've been doing till now was playing catch up! Sad to see this journey is coming to an end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is one spectacular project and the build turned out exactly as you had imagined from the get go, if not, even better!
> 
> The level of dedication you give to works or art like these truly are testament that when someone puts their mind, nay, soul into what they want to do...it can be achieved.
> 
> Oh yeah, is this going to be another one of your rigs around the house ?


Thanks! I really did make an effort to fulfill the vision, and I think it came to fruition. It's my favorite build I've done thus far from all of my documented and undocumented builds. I really strive for great aesthetics and presentation - particularly with the video. I figure an (as some mentioned a page or two back) overly dramatic video presentation is the best way to convey not only the end result of the build but also to convey the result of the build combined with the game universe it's based within, in this case by tying in a modified version of the introduction created by activision/Microsoft to unveil the multiplayer portion of the game earlier this year and by utilizing game and marketing music and font titles. A lot of work - yes, but totally worth it









The build is just awesome in person, it's really beautiful. I hope I have the opportunity and time to take it to a show or two.

As I said above I will most likely keep this one as a home theater gaming PC, which was the original intention for the Titanfall build before Nvidia snatched from me for E3


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'll most likely be keeping this build so I'll keep everyone posted on the longevity of the fluid.
> Thanks! I really did make an effort to fulfill the vision, and I think it came to fruition. It's my favorite build I've done thus far from all of my documented and undocumented builds. I really strive for great aesthetics and presentation - particularly with the video. I figure an (as some mentioned a page or two back) overly dramatic video presentation is the best way to convey not only the end result of the build but also to convey the result of the build combined with the game universe it's based within, in this case by tying in a modified version of the introduction created by activision/Microsoft to unveil the multiplayer portion of the game earlier this year and by utilizing game and marketing music and font titles. A lot of work - yes, but totally worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build is just awesome in person, it's really beautiful. I hope I have the opportunity and time to take it to a show or two.
> 
> As I said above I will most likely keep this one as a home theater gaming PC, which was the original intention for the Titanfall build before Nvidia snatched from me for E3


Please do keep us updated on the aurora 2. I'd like to know how the effects are a month or 2 in and whether they gunk up the blocks at all.

Oh and I'd like an over dramatic video for my build please.


----------



## wthenshaw

So James,

When does the next build start? Has the NDA on the case been lifted yet?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So James,
> 
> When does the next build start? Has the NDA on the case been lifted yet?


+1


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So James,
> 
> When does the next build start? Has the NDA on the case been lifted yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So James,
> 
> When does the next build start? Has the NDA on the case been lifted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Nope,not yet.

Soon tho.....


----------



## Bart

James Walt!??! Case under NDA?!?!?!?!? My pants just moved!


----------



## Lutfij

Welcome buddy!

Now whats this thing I hear about a NDA on the case you have at hand...?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Welcome buddy!
> 
> Now whats this thing I hear about a NDA on the case you have at hand...?


They have not arrived yet,they are in the UK tho....

Very soon......very very soon,you will see.


----------



## vladnik

James, can you at least tell when the NDA will be lifted? If you do, I might venture a guess









Btw, exceptional build. I have a build coming up early next year, hopefully I'll be able to achieve even 50% of your awesomeness


----------



## Lutfij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> They have not arrived yet,they are in the UK tho....
> 
> Very soon......very very soon,you will see.


I'd be waiting for that day to come mate


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> James, can you at least tell when the NDA will be lifted? If you do, I might venture a guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, exceptional build. I have a build coming up early next year, hopefully I'll be able to achieve even 50% of your awesomeness


Guessing Late Q4 between Q2 2015.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> James, can you at least tell when the NDA will be lifted? If you do, I might venture a guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, exceptional build. I have a build coming up early next year, hopefully I'll be able to achieve even 50% of your awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing Late Q4 between Q2 2015.
Click to expand...

No need to guess,Im doing the same case.

And you are wrong.


----------



## Bart

A new Parvum model?!?!?! Damn, my pants are downright TINGLY just TYPING that!!!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> A new Parvum model?!?!?! Damn, my pants are downright TINGLY just TYPING that!!!!!


Nope,a new casemaker altogether.


----------



## Bart

You and James are awful teases! If this new case maker is a combo team of you and James, shut up and take my money!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> They have not arrived yet,they are in the UK tho....
> 
> Very soon......very very soon,you will see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Nope,a new casemaker altogether.


Tease...Tease...Tease


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You and James are awful teases! If this new case maker is a combo team of you and James, shut up and take my money!


No,it's not us...you flatter us tho.

No more from me,I have a habit of saying too much and we shouldn't clog James`s thread with speculation.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> No,it's not us...you flatter us tho.
> 
> No more from me,I have a habit of saying too much and we shouldn't clog James`s thread with speculation.


Nothing is too off-topic here, that's why I keep an Index on page 1 - you can clog as much as you wish









On topic however, the build got a nice feature on all of Nvidia's social media pages today


----------



## pathfindercod

Maybe I missed it.. How did you remove the bitspower logos on the fittings?

Work of art James!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Maybe I missed it.. How did you remove the bitspower logos on the fittings?
> 
> Work of art James!


Thanks!

I didn't, the logo on the true brass (gold) fittings is also a tan/gold color so you can barely see them:


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't, the logo on the true brass (gold) fittings is also a tan/gold color so you can barely see them:


Awe, I see! Thank you, James..


----------



## wthenshaw

You got a share on their Instagram too James!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Tease...Tease...Tease


Hmmmm... Could it be...


----------



## KaffieneKing

EKWB new itx case?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I shared the vid w/ my clan on FB


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> EKWB new itx case?


I have one of those coming but its not that.


----------



## Lutfij

James,
I tried my level best in spreading the word on my Facebook, Twitter and G+ pages







Couldn't help but show the clan what you have in your hands! and now my little bro thought it was really kickass...and he wants one too









B Neg,
I'm now following you since I may or may not catch upto the epic case unveiling


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I have one of those coming but its not that.


Lucky you B.!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I have one of those coming but its not that.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you B.!!!
Click to expand...

Its not in my hands but Derick was very helpful....mainly to stop me hounding Niko.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its not in my hands but Derick was very helpful....mainly to stop me hounding Niko.










nice trick lolll


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its not in my hands but Derick was very helpful....mainly to stop me hounding Niko.


The case is intriguing, can't wait to see what you do with it.

Side note - final pics tomorrow and as per a previous request I'll over produce make a quick 60fps video of the liquid


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The case is intriguing, can't wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> Side note - final pics tomorrow and as per a previous request I'll over produce make a quick 60fps video of the liquid


Yaayyyyy!!!!


----------



## Azpirix

James what reservoir exactly did you use? I am looking to put together the exact pump/heatsink/reservoir setup you used and am having trouble finding exact parts. Links would be appreciated :3


----------



## vladnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Nope,a new casemaker altogether.


Could it be a German manufacturer?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> James what reservoir exactly did you use? I am looking to put together the exact pump/heatsink/reservoir setup you used and am having trouble finding exact parts. Links would be appreciated :3


http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-dual-single-ddc-top-upgrade-kit-150-black-pom-cap.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-bp-ddctp-bk-ddc-top-pom-version.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-pump-cooler-for-ddc-mcp355-gold.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> Could it be a German manufacturer?


Noooope.

Side note - final pics are uploading


----------



## Jameswalt1

Here's the last piece of the puzzle - pictures of the finished build!

Thanks again to everyone that followed this build for the last 2+ months


----------



## MunneY

Absolutely amazing brother... I still to this day can't get over your attention to every small detail!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Drop dead...amazing. Inspiring. (Looks at own rig and tosses it across the room.)


----------



## Buehlar

meh...it's ok I guess

to be honest,..it's really awesome!


----------



## fakeblood

Not bad James, not bad at all









My question is...can it boost jump?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Absolutely gorgeous in the end! Going to be interesting to see how well the Aurora 2 holds up, because seeing that has gotten me a fair number of ideas for an upcoming build I'll be doing at some point... That aurora coolant is absolutely mesmerizing!


----------



## curly haired boy

that coolant is just mesmerizing...


----------



## akira749

Awesome pictures James!!!









Looking forward to be crushed in the MOTM


----------



## sinnedone

Nice work there homey.









Kinda sad to see it end, but at the same time its nice to see all the work pay off.


----------



## Lutfij

Awesome Sauce!


----------



## catbuster

Amazing pictures


----------



## FrancisJF

Patiently waiting for James' next build.


----------



## imersa

Amazing final photos mate. Super stoked. We just had one posted up on our Facebook!

We made you a little 'thanks' photo. Shall get it posted up tomorrow


----------



## niklot1981

Final impressive, thanks for the inspiration, clean, minimally twisted, sadistic creative, congratulates James!


----------



## vaporizer

work of art. well done


----------



## Azpirix

Pardon the complete noob question but, how does he dictate the final direction each of those fittings faces? Doesn't the threads of whatever the fitting is screwing into determine the ultimate direction the fitting will face, or is there some way to choose how each fitting will lie in its fully tightened state?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> Pardon the complete noob question but, how does he dictate the final direction each of those fittings faces? Doesn't the threads of whatever the fitting is screwing into determine the ultimate direction the fitting will face, or is there some way to choose how each fitting will lie in its fully tightened state?


If you are talking about the angled fittings, they are rotary on the top part which allows you to set the direction!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> If you are talking about the angled fittings, they are rotary on the top part which allows you to set the direction!


How magic is that!


----------



## ccRicers

Loving the build, James! Just the right amount of shiny and not too much bling to blind you.


----------



## Azpirix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the angled fittings, they are rotary on the top part which allows you to set the direction!

















I knew there was something I was missing XD Not planning on starting my first build for another couple months, just trying to learn as much as possible before I start.


----------



## roflcopter159

Absolutely stunning build James. Can't wait for the next one


----------



## mega killer

now join the Mod of the Month November


----------



## Nihaan

Wow James you are so good at this. Usually people with that much resources are not so creative, but you are different and very talented.


----------



## Azpirix

If I am trying to use 10 X 12 acrylic tubing, where do I want to look to buy my fittings if I am looking to use bitspower? I was looking at your older build robocop and really like the look of the blacksparkle fittings you used, and was wondering what the best source to buy them from would be.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> If I am trying to use 10 X 12 acrylic tubing, where do I want to look to buy my fittings if I am looking to use bitspower? I was looking at your older build robocop and really like the look of the blacksparkle fittings you used, and was wondering what the best source to buy them from would be.


For me the best source would be wherever they are cheapest after shipping is added









But if you mean the particular kind of fittings, search online for "Bitspower Enhance fittings" or "Bitspower C47". The Enhance fittings are their newest type of fittings, supposed to be easy to work with, and C47 has traditionally been their crystal link fittings originally made to connect GPUs together.


----------



## lowfat

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I shared the vid w/ my clan on FB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> James,
> I tried my level best in spreading the word on my Facebook, Twitter and G+ pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but show the clan what you have in your hands! and now my little bro thought it was really kickass...and he wants one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B Neg,
> I'm now following you since I may or may not catch upto the epic case unveiling


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Absolutely amazing brother... I still to this day can't get over your attention to every small detail!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Drop dead...amazing. Inspiring. (Looks at own rig and tosses it across the room.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Not bad James, not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is...can it boost jump?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous in the end! Going to be interesting to see how well the Aurora 2 holds up, because seeing that has gotten me a fair number of ideas for an upcoming build I'll be doing at some point... That aurora coolant is absolutely mesmerizing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> that coolant is just mesmerizing...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Awesome pictures James!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to be crushed in the MOTM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice work there homey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sad to see it end, but at the same time its nice to see all the work pay off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Awesome Sauce!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Amazing pictures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Amazing final photos mate. Super stoked. We just had one posted up on our Facebook!
> 
> We made you a little 'thanks' photo. Shall get it posted up tomorrow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Final impressive, thanks for the inspiration, clean, minimally twisted, sadistic creative, congratulates James!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> work of art. well done


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Loving the build, James! Just the right amount of shiny and not too much bling to blind you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Absolutely stunning build James. Can't wait for the next one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Wow James you are so good at this. Usually people with that much resources are not so creative, but you are different and very talented.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Simply beautiful.


Thanks everyone, it means a lot!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> If I am trying to use 10 X 12 acrylic tubing, where do I want to look to buy my fittings if I am looking to use bitspower? I was looking at your older build robocop and really like the look of the blacksparkle fittings you used, and was wondering what the best source to buy them from would be.


Performance PC's usually has the largest selection of fittings, seconded by Frozen CPU


----------



## Dr m4rc3l

Awsome build, James!!... Again a lot of inspiration. Speaking of which: Seeing those nice wire wraps made me to order some for my 'Matrix unleashed' from overseas  But I did the sleeving myself (first and last time doing that! ), next thing on my wishlist are custom made cables for my Corsair RM1000.

Unfortunately the wraps dont really fit the wires. Did you use thicker cables then the stock ones? Or thicker sleeves? I used normal paracord threads, but the wraps are not tight around the groups of eight wires. they are sliding up and down. I think I coud even fit even 2 or 3 more in one wrap... Did you try them with some of your other cables? Maybe I just got a bad batch ?

I'll shot the final build pics this weekend, then i can show what i mean....


----------



## Barefooter

Wow just saw the video and final pics. My new favorite PC video! Amazing job James! You are the PC builder of the year as well as the OCN entertainer of the year!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr m4rc3l*
> 
> Awsome build, James!!... Again a lot of inspiration. Speaking of which: Seeing those nice wire wraps made me to order some for my 'Matrix unleashed' from overseas  But I did the sleeving myself (first and last time doing that! ), next thing on my wishlist are custom made cables for my Corsair RM1000.
> 
> Unfortunately the wraps dont really fit the wires. Did you use thicker cables then the stock ones? Or thicker sleeves? I used normal paracord threads, but the wraps are not tight around the groups of eight wires. they are sliding up and down. I think I coud even fit even 2 or 3 more in one wrap... Did you try them with some of your other cables? Maybe I just got a bad batch ?
> 
> I'll shot the final build pics this weekend, then i can show what i mean....


Interesting, my cables were sponsored and made by Ensourced, I dint know the gauge of wire, but I will say that he uses paracord sleeve which is inherently thicker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Wow just saw the video and final pics. My new favorite PC video! Amazing job James! You are the PC builder of the year as well as the OCN entertainer of the year!


Thanks man, means a lot


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Interesting, my cables were sponsored and made by Ensourced, I dint know the gauge of wire, but I will say that he uses paracord sleeve which is inherently thicker.
> Thanks man, means a lot


James will you be keeping this one or is it going to a sponsor like the Parvum Titanfall?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> James will you be keeping this one or is it going to a sponsor like the Parvum Titanfall?


Most likely keeping this one. Titanfall didn't go to a sponsor, Nvidia wanted it for E3 so we made a deal.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

I didn't love the routing, nor the color of the aurora. Other than that it looks awesome!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Nvidia's latest GeForce Garage tutorial featuring yours truly showing the basics of custom vinyl decal work


----------



## sadeter

Awesome! That tutorial is even better than the last one. I noticed several little things in what you did and said that I'm sure were discovered only after lots of trial and error.


----------



## imersa

You did good brah


----------



## snef

another great video James,









specially for me, I scratched my head a lot to find how you did these very tiny text
now I know,

what setting you have on blade to cut vinyl on Mat?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> You did good brah


Thanks dawg. In episode 8 I'll be rocking a Parvum shirt








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> another great video James,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specially for me, I scratched my head a lot to find how you did these very tiny text
> now I know,
> 
> what setting you have on blade to cut vinyl on Mat?


Thanks Snef - I have it set to 2


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Nvidia's latest GeForce Garage tutorial featuring yours truly showing the basics of custom vinyl decal work


That is AWESOME! Great video and presentation.


----------



## sinnedone

Nice video James, very informative. Gotta keep my eye out for one of those vinyl cutters.


----------



## akira749

I finally had the time to watch your GeForce Garage episode!

Very nicely done!! You're a natural in front of a camera my friend!


----------



## Jameswalt1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521949/ocn-mod-of-the-month-november-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live

Parvum Warfare is running in this months build of the month competition, please show your support and vote if you think it deserves it!


----------



## Azpirix

Hey James I was going to order some custom cables for my corsair ax860i and was wondering what I would order for my msi 970 cable. It is a 8 pin and a 6 pin on the card. Do I order an 8 and a six pin? I would really want it to plug in only once on the psu.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> Hey James I was going to order some custom cables for my corsair ax860i and was wondering what I would order for my msi 970 cable. It is a 8 pin and a 6 pin on the card. Do I order an 8 and a six pin? I would really want it to plug in only once on the psu.


A full 8 and 6 would look best


----------



## Azpirix

Thank you very much







Not doing a custom loop because I am a poor high school senior, however trying to make it a very tidy build with the potential for a water loop in future


----------



## boredmug

Man, your builds are amazing..


----------



## lexlutha111384

hey James, do u modify already built pcs? I ask because i am dying to liquid cool my 780s but dont really know how too. I would love to send u my pc, and we could go over some ideas, and obviously i would pay u whatever u thought was fair. You prob dont do that though do u?


----------



## lexlutha111384

here is my rig, i would want an entire loop installed (cpu and the cards)


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> hey James, do u modify already built pcs? I ask because i am dying to liquid cool my 780s but dont really know how too. I would love to send u my pc, and we could go over some ideas, and obviously i would pay u whatever u thought was fair. You prob dont do that though do u?


PM'd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Man, your builds are amazing..


Thanks!


----------



## Jameswalt1

New Log!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1529883/sponsored-monochrome


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> New Log!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529883/sponsored-monochrome


Been waiting for this...
Thank you...ty...ty...ty


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> New Log!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529883/sponsored-monochrome


Man, the builds just don't stop coming from you. Awesome, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Nefasia

Dear James,

Your build is incredible good and inspire me a lot.







I current working on my Hadron Air which I want to use the same color theme as your build. I wish u won't mind me, if I used your build color theme and your mixed fluid formula. Because I love your build so much and I want to have one as well.









Thanks


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nefasia*
> 
> Dear James,
> 
> Your build is incredible good and inspire me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I current working on my Hadron Air which I want to use the same color theme as your build. I wish u won't mind me, if I used your build color theme and your mixed fluid formula. Because I love your build so much and I want to have one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the kind words! Can't wait to see your build


----------



## Nefasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! Can't wait to see your build


I wish it gonna finish soon, however it still in the planning process. I will share some pics when I finish the build.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Parvum Warfare got a nice rig-of-the-month feature on Maximum PC









http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_parvum_warfare_2014


----------



## Pimphare

Awesome! Well deserved publicity!


----------



## easynator

It's always nice to be featured in a magazine, creating a sense of accomplishment. It must be rewarding with all the effort and planning you did in that build!


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Parvum Warfare got a nice rig-of-the-month feature on Maximum PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/rig_month_parvum_warfare_2014


That's awesome! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Mads1

i was looking at the build log thoughtout the day, fantastic machine, i wouldnt mind the case that style to fit m-atx or even Atx, it suites the EVGA boards really well, might have to pop down to see justin as there only down the road from me and it has given me ideas for my next build, but you could answer me this question, the bitspower res that your using for this build and the upgrade kit res for ddc pump, is that the same kit for the d5 pump but without the side brackets that the d5 upgrade kit comes with, as it looks the same.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Another awesome feature today for Parvum Warfare on Forbes, #10 in their feature "The 30 Most Amazing Customized PC's of 2014"!

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fkim45gdmd/10-parvum-warfare/


----------



## sinnedone

Congrats on the Forbes thing guys. Did they reach out to you guys or was it simply their editors choice?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Another awesome feature today for Parvum Warfare on Forbes, #10 in their feature "The 30 Most Amazing Customized PC's of 2014"!
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fkim45gdmd/10-parvum-warfare/


well done.









how did you find that acrylic they have used on the case as to the normal stock, as it is like a rubberised feel texture, do you feel it would scratch plus was it a special order in that colour, or did justin just get this colour in ,and did they do other colours using this style acrylic.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakanX1*
> 
> well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you find that acrylic they have used on the case as to the normal stock, as it is like a rubberised feel texture, do you feel it would scratch plus was it a special order in that colour, or did justin just get this colour in ,and did they do other colours using this style acrylic.


They can use any acrylic you want. The silver on this build looks more like a clear coated paint in person. It's very reflective, and solid.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They can use any acrylic you want. The silver on this build looks more like a clear coated paint in person. It's very reflective, and solid.


i love this build, best one ive seen, it just comes together just right, id like to have something like that but in m-atx or maybe full Atx, il have to see if justin has time to make me a case up, i was looking at the HEX R40 but its taking forever to come out, your build has def inspired me, just need to sort a colour out, maybe the colour you used and a frosted white. Looking forward to your next builds.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They can use any acrylic you want. The silver on this build looks more like a clear coated paint in person. It's very reflective, and solid.


can i be cheeky and ask what bulkhead fittings you used, i know there bitspower but i can only find ones that seem to have a to long thread, could you tell me the fittings you used for this either side.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakanX1*
> 
> can i be cheeky and ask what bulkhead fittings you used, i know there bitspower but i can only find ones that seem to have a to long thread, could you tell me the fittings you used for this either side.


They are the bitspower fillports you've probably looked at. They may just look smaller here because the acrylic is 5mm thick, plus the floor has two layers of 5mm so the thread is just long enough.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They are the bitspower fillports you've probably looked at. They may just look smaller here because the acrylic is 5mm thick, plus the floor has two layers of 5mm so the thread is just long enough.


thanks for the reply yes i did look at them and was wondering if there was enough thread on them, love the Evga board just wished they did a matx one for z97, they do it in x99 but would mean a new chip







there just isn't any nice looking matx boards out there apart from the asus gryphon, surprised they have not done the Asus SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK S in a smaller factor. lovely build you done i must say, im getting a Parvum again for my next build so i hope justin can work his magic on it, and i do like that metalic silver/grey.







also ,,, sorry for all questions, what vinyl do you use removable or permanent have you a link to the stuff you use.







plus what temps are you getting for idle and load.


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakanX1*
> 
> what vinyl do you use removable or permanent have you a link to the stuff you use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus what temps are you getting for idle and load.


@DrakanX1: James documented the process in a previous post. You might be interested by [this]


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> They are the bitspower fillports you've probably looked at. They may just look smaller here because the acrylic is 5mm thick, plus the floor has two layers of 5mm so the thread is just long enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> @DrakanX1: James documented the process in a previous post. You might be interested by [this]


how i missed that im not sure, and i read the thread duh, i just dont want to get the wrong stuff as ive seen Printable Vinyl A4 Sheet Self-adhesive Sticker Paper and was not sure if this is the stuff, but will keep looking, just thought it was easier to ask, thanks


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakanX1*
> 
> how i missed that im not sure, and i read the thread duh, i just dont want to get the wrong stuff as ive seen Printable Vinyl A4 Sheet Self-adhesive Sticker Paper and was not sure if this is the stuff, but will keep looking, just thought it was easier to ask, thanks


You can use any sticky vinyl type. The reason to use "removable" is so you can reposition easier if you make a mistake.

However, there is another trick to making adhesive vinyl re-positionable: spray it first with a mix of water and washing up liquid (5%). It will slide around easily for positioning and also helps against air bubbles - you can slide them out using a credit card. The water dries quickly and the leftover detergent doesn't compromise the stickiness of the adhesive.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You can use any sticky vinyl type. The reason to use "removable" is so you can reposition easier if you make a mistake.
> 
> However, there is another trick to making adhesive vinyl re-positionable: spray it first with a mix of water and washing up liquid (5%). It will slide around easily for positioning and also helps against air bubbles - you can slide them out using a credit card. The water dries quickly and the leftover detergent doesn't compromise the stickiness of the adhesive.


thanks.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Parvum Warfare is currently in Nvidia's booth at SXSW


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Parvum Warfare is currently in Nvidia's booth at SXSW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great job, James. Again, the build was phenomenal.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Parvum Warfare is currently in Nvidia's booth at SXSW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not to take away from your excellent build, but what is that other sorcery sitting next to it?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Not to take away from your excellent build, but what is that other sorcery sitting next to it?


That's a slightly modded In Win Tou, their $800 case made of effectively one way mirrors. Light goes in, but doesn't come out.



There are actually some pretty neatly modded cases out there in this style, particularly a Prodigy build. He called it "Mirror." The Tou came out shortly after he publicly released his mod, actually. Still pretty convinced they "borrowed" the idea.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> That's a slightly modded In Win Tou, their $800 case made of effectively one way mirrors. Light goes in, but doesn't come out.
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually some pretty neatly modded cases out there in this style, particularly a Prodigy build. He called it "Mirror." The Tou came out shortly after he publicly released his mod, actually. Still pretty convinced they "borrowed" the idea.


cool design but I don't like the way the panels are secured...would've looked a million times better beveled and secured from inside


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> That's a slightly modded In Win Tou, their $800 case made of effectively one way mirrors. Light goes in, but doesn't come out.
> 
> There are actually some pretty neatly modded cases out there in this style, particularly a Prodigy build. He called it "Mirror." The Tou came out shortly after he publicly released his mod, actually. Still pretty convinced they "borrowed" the idea.


Ah, I recall seeing the Win Tou a while back, I like the deisgn.


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Parvum Warfare is currently in Nvidia's booth at SXSW


That's pretty cool







Congrats!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Nvidia just posted the first in a new feature series "YIDIY" featuring Parvum Warfare and myself:

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/yidiy-parvum-warfare-james-walter


----------



## sinnedone

Nice.

Did you have to go out for a photo shoot or did they use your pictures?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Did you have to go out for a photo shoot or did they use your pictures?


They're all my pictures


----------



## sinnedone

Damn man you really do some nice picture and video work. I've enjoyed both very much.

Nice to see you get recognized like that.


----------



## imersa

Awesome efforts all round! Go team green!


----------



## Jameswalt1

I just finished the pair of prizes for Nvidia's "Share Every Win" competition... Parvum did such a nice job on these cases









http://www.geforce.com/shadowplay-share-every-win-contest-battlefield-hardline


----------



## Furious Pcs




----------



## ssgtnubb

So I'm thinking of picking up the Z97 Stinger board you ran in this build to downsize from my Classified, what are your impressions of the board so far and how was it to run the Sata cables for you, can't see them in the pic's?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So I'm thinking of picking up the Z97 Stinger board you ran in this build to downsize from my Classified, what are your impressions of the board so far and how was it to run the Sata cables for you, can't see them in the pic's?


I'm very happy with it. Boots very very fast, love the bios. Highly recommended. I ran the sata under the gpu quite easily.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Ah I didn't think on running them under, that makes sense though. Love your builds by the way. Whenever I see you, snef or a few others it's instasub time.


----------



## aaroc

You did the design of the cases or gave some ideas to parvum and they designed them? super good liking PCs.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> You did the design of the cases or gave some ideas to parvum and they designed them? super good liking PCs.


In for James as he is a busy man! For the Warfare design James did us a mock up in MSPAINT. We can work from a very advanced CAD file all the way down to a pencil drawing on some paper. We then move forward with a render and go from there.

For the Battlefield cases he built above Nvidia's creative team sent us a illustrator file with the designs.

Hope this helps. Always email [email protected] if you have more questions!


----------

